# Macron 65% +



## Political Junky

Macron won.


----------



## ColonelAngus

France told the old guard to piss off.

Good for them.  At least it's new blood.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Political Junky said:


> Macron won.



Yes but moronic American Leftist, he won't be able to govern 

Next month there are French Parliamentary elections, Macron has no party, well he has a party with about 50 people in it....and the Conservatives will win the most seats, so anything the Granny Fucker wants to do will be blocked 

Also whoever is the French President deals more with foreign policy, the French Prime Minister deals with domestic policy....as the Granny Fucker has no functioning political party and as the Conservatives will win the most Parliamentary seats France will have a Conservative Prime Minister 

So suck it up moronic American Leftist who hasn't a clue either about French domestic politics or European domestic politics.

We do like treating you as the idiots you are though thinking you know what you babble 

Here read, even a stupid Troll like you should be able to understand.

*The French election that really matters*

And it’s not the one to choose a president.

PARIS — It’s nice to be elected French president. But it doesn’t amount to much if you don’t have a majority in parliament to implement your program.

The scenario looks increasingly likely this year. Two of the top three contenders for the presidency don’t have a well-oiled party machine to help them win the parliamentary elections due in June, one month after the presidential vote. And the third might only be able to count on a divided party.

That makes the June elections as important — if not more important than — the higher-profile presidential contest. Particularly in the case of the two insurgents running strong this year a split result in the two polls would leave a hobbled new executive at the Élysée Palace, possibly paralyzing the French political system.  

The French election that really matters


----------



## TheOldSchool

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Macron won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but moronic American Leftist, he won't be able to govern
> 
> Next month there are French Parliamentary elections, Macron has no party, well he has a party with about 50 people in it.
> 
> Here read, even a stupid Troll like you should be able to understand.
> 
> *The French election that really matters*
> 
> And it’s not the one to choose a president.
> 
> PARIS — It’s nice to be elected French president. But it doesn’t amount to much if you don’t have a majority in parliament to implement your program.
> 
> The scenario looks increasingly likely this year. Two of the top three contenders for the presidency don’t have a well-oiled party machine to help them win the parliamentary elections due in June, one month after the presidential vote. And the third might only be able to count on a divided party.
> 
> That makes the June elections as important — if not more important than — the higher-profile presidential contest. Particularly in the case of the two insurgents running strong this year a split result in the two polls would leave a hobbled new executive at the Élysée Palace, possibly paralyzing the French political system.
> 
> The French election that really matters
Click to expand...

Fine.  All that matters is that the lunatic Le Pen is banished back to her lair.


----------



## Toro

Le Pen was crushed.


----------



## Care4all

65% to 35% macron over le pen


----------



## Norman

Indeed.

Remember to pack your Burkas before the next visit.


----------



## there4eyeM

As predicted, France voted for sanity and reason, unlike their American cousins. A strong Europe means a strong partner for the U.S. Anyone disappointed that Le Pen lost deserves to be. It is heartwarming to see these results. Vive la France.


----------



## Flash

Serves the French right for letting all the fucking Muslims into their country.  Like what Obama and Crooked Hillary wanted to do to the US.

I won't feel sorry for the Useful Idiots in the next terrorist attack.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

France is gone..and that would have been America had Hillary Clinton won. The French  signed their death warrant and have given Muslims a referendum to kill and bomb them with impunity.


----------



## 2aguy

Good....it was taking forever for islam to conquer the French...this should speed things up dramatically.......too bad if you are a French woman though....put on your burqa and just make sure if you go outside you have a male family member escort you....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TheOldSchool said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Macron won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but moronic American Leftist, he won't be able to govern
> 
> Next month there are French Parliamentary elections, Macron has no party, well he has a party with about 50 people in it.
> 
> Here read, even a stupid Troll like you should be able to understand.
> 
> *The French election that really matters*
> 
> And it’s not the one to choose a president.
> 
> PARIS — It’s nice to be elected French president. But it doesn’t amount to much if you don’t have a majority in parliament to implement your program.
> 
> The scenario looks increasingly likely this year. Two of the top three contenders for the presidency don’t have a well-oiled party machine to help them win the parliamentary elections due in June, one month after the presidential vote. And the third might only be able to count on a divided party.
> 
> That makes the June elections as important — if not more important than — the higher-profile presidential contest. Particularly in the case of the two insurgents running strong this year a split result in the two polls would leave a hobbled new executive at the Élysée Palace, possibly paralyzing the French political system.
> 
> The French election that really matters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine.  All that matters is that the lunatic Le Pen is banished back to her lair.
Click to expand...


Typical idiot American response, concentrate on your Play Doh, your opinion a four year-old has better intellectual capability.

Also another little Troll Boi posting in a Troll Boi's thread, look at his moronic OP nothing to add except an emoticon, that's the problem with Troll Boi's sawdust between your ears.


----------



## Toro

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Macron won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but moronic American Leftist, he won't be able to govern
> 
> Next month there are French Parliamentary elections, Macron has no party, well he has a party with about 50 people in it....and the Conservatives will win the most seats, so anything the Granny Fucker wants to do will be blocked
> 
> Also whoever is the French President deals more with foreign policy, the French Prime Minister deals with domestic policy....as the Granny Fucker has no functioning political party and as the Conservatives will win the most Parliamentary seats France will have a Conservative Prime Minister
> 
> So suck it up moronic American Leftist who hasn't a clue either about French domestic politics or European domestic politics.
> 
> We do like treating you as the idiots you are though thinking you know what you babble
> 
> Here read, even a stupid Troll like you should be able to understand.
> 
> *The French election that really matters*
> 
> And it’s not the one to choose a president.
> 
> PARIS — It’s nice to be elected French president. But it doesn’t amount to much if you don’t have a majority in parliament to implement your program.
> 
> The scenario looks increasingly likely this year. Two of the top three contenders for the presidency don’t have a well-oiled party machine to help them win the parliamentary elections due in June, one month after the presidential vote. And the third might only be able to count on a divided party.
> 
> That makes the June elections as important — if not more important than — the higher-profile presidential contest. Particularly in the case of the two insurgents running strong this year a split result in the two polls would leave a hobbled new executive at the Élysée Palace, possibly paralyzing the French political system.
> 
> The French election that really matters
Click to expand...


How would that be any different for Le Pen?  The FN only has two of 577 members in the National Assembly.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

France deserves everything coming their way.. Fucking idiots never learn. See Venezuela dumbasses.


----------



## Vastator

there4eyeM said:


> As predicted, France voted for sanity and reason, unlike their American cousins. A strong Europe means a strong partner for the U.S. Anyone disappointed that Le Pen lost deserves to be. It is heartwarming to see these results. Vive la France.


That length was just shortened considerably.


----------



## Norman

2aguy said:


> Good....it was taking forever for islam to conquer the French...this should speed things up dramatically.......too bad if you are a French woman though....put on your burqa and just make sure if you go outside you have a male family member escort you....



Macron's statement that there is no French culture will ring true soon enough.


----------



## Meathead

Care4all said:


> 65% to 35% macron over le pen


You are going to be one disappointed princess.

I don't expect simpletons who have a tenuous grip on American politics to have a grasp of French.


----------



## Vastator

TheOldSchool said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Macron won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but moronic American Leftist, he won't be able to govern
> 
> Next month there are French Parliamentary elections, Macron has no party, well he has a party with about 50 people in it.
> 
> Here read, even a stupid Troll like you should be able to understand.
> 
> *The French election that really matters*
> 
> And it’s not the one to choose a president.
> 
> PARIS — It’s nice to be elected French president. But it doesn’t amount to much if you don’t have a majority in parliament to implement your program.
> 
> The scenario looks increasingly likely this year. Two of the top three contenders for the presidency don’t have a well-oiled party machine to help them win the parliamentary elections due in June, one month after the presidential vote. And the third might only be able to count on a divided party.
> 
> That makes the June elections as important — if not more important than — the higher-profile presidential contest. Particularly in the case of the two insurgents running strong this year a split result in the two polls would leave a hobbled new executive at the Élysée Palace, possibly paralyzing the French political system.
> 
> The French election that really matters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine.  All that matters is that the lunatic Le Pen is banished back to her lair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical idiot American response, concentrate on your Play Doh, your opinion a four year-old has better intellectual capability.
> 
> Also another little Troll Boi posting in a Troll Boi's thread, look at his moronic OP nothing to add except an emoticon, that's the problem with Troll Boi's sawdust between your ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol you poor, triggered Nazi.  Better luck next time
Click to expand...

Too bad for you... You don't live in France.


----------



## OldLady

You think that's all Le Pen was about, huh?  Simple minded dweebs.  The French have shown they still have some sanity, unlike us.


----------



## Toro

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Macron won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but moronic American Leftist, he won't be able to govern
> 
> Next month there are French Parliamentary elections, Macron has no party, well he has a party with about 50 people in it.
> 
> Here read, even a stupid Troll like you should be able to understand.
> 
> *The French election that really matters*
> 
> And it’s not the one to choose a president.
> 
> PARIS — It’s nice to be elected French president. But it doesn’t amount to much if you don’t have a majority in parliament to implement your program.
> 
> The scenario looks increasingly likely this year. Two of the top three contenders for the presidency don’t have a well-oiled party machine to help them win the parliamentary elections due in June, one month after the presidential vote. And the third might only be able to count on a divided party.
> 
> That makes the June elections as important — if not more important than — the higher-profile presidential contest. Particularly in the case of the two insurgents running strong this year a split result in the two polls would leave a hobbled new executive at the Élysée Palace, possibly paralyzing the French political system.
> 
> The French election that really matters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine.  All that matters is that the lunatic Le Pen is banished back to her lair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical idiot American response, concentrate on your Play Doh, your opinion a four year-old has better intellectual capability.
> 
> Also another little Troll Boi posting in a Troll Boi's thread, look at his moronic OP nothing to add except an emoticon, that's the problem with Troll Boi's sawdust between your ears.
Click to expand...


It makes a big difference, though. Le Pen was going to have a referendum on the euro, and was generally anti-Eu.  Macron is not. The President controls foreign policy. For the EU, who is the President of France is a big deal.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

there4eyeM said:


> As predicted, France voted for sanity and reason, unlike their American cousins. A strong Europe means a strong partner for the U.S. Anyone disappointed that Le Pen lost deserves to be. It is heartwarming to see these results. Vive la France.



Fillon gets revenge next month, Les Républicains will increase seats, there will be a Conservative Prime Minister and the Granny Fucker will have his hands tied, but keep babbling ignorant American nonsense, you do it so well.


----------



## playtime

at least the french didn't  vote in a presidential puppet that bends over for pootey poot.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

France is gone..and that would have been America had Hillary Clinton won. The cuck French signed their death warrant and have given Muslims a referendum to kill and bomb them with impunity.


----------



## Toro

LadyGunSlinger said:


> France deserves everything coming their way.. Fucking idiots never learn. See Venezuela dumbasses.



Le Pen is more socialist than Macron.


----------



## Anathema

This SHOILD br the end of Franco-American relations.  No trade, diplomacy, travel, financial assjstance, etc....

We saved these motherfuckers from themselves TWICE last century. I'm in favor of a Congressional Resolution and/or Executive Order ensuring that no US diplomatic, financial, or military aid may be given to France.


----------



## ColonelAngus

I love that the historical parties of power were voted out of France.

There may be hope for France after all.


----------



## Meathead

OldLady said:


> You think that's all Le Pen was about, huh?  Simple minded dweebs.  The French have shown they still have some sanity, unlike us.


They do have some sanity. The communists and socialists have been sidelined, hopefully forever.


----------



## Vastator

So... Who is going to sponsor Dalia...?


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

there4eyeM said:


> As predicted, France voted for sanity and reason, unlike their American cousins. A strong Europe means a strong partner for the U.S. Anyone disappointed that Le Pen lost deserves to be. It is heartwarming to see these results. Vive la France.


Muslims will now rejoice they will get to kill the French Nationalist with impunity.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Care4all said:


> 65% to 35% macron over le pen


* France Decides: Le Pen Concedes Defeat to Macron *


----------



## Meathead

playtime said:


> at least the french didn't  vote in a presidential puppet that bends over for pootey poot.


I love well-composed articulation.


----------



## 2aguy

OldLady said:


> You think that's all Le Pen was about, huh?  Simple minded dweebs.  The French have shown they still have some sanity, unlike us.




You think this is good.....?  The French are screwed....


----------



## Rocko

I don't give a shit about the stupid French


----------



## ColonelAngus

France got rid of the old guard...it's a start.


----------



## Ravi

The trump effect, good.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Rocko said:


> I don't give a shit about the stupid French




I like their kisses and their fries.


----------



## Flash

The French just can't resist surrendering, can they?


----------



## Toro

Sure is a lot of butthurt in this thread.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Toro said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Macron won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but moronic American Leftist, he won't be able to govern
> 
> Next month there are French Parliamentary elections, Macron has no party, well he has a party with about 50 people in it.
> 
> Here read, even a stupid Troll like you should be able to understand.
> 
> *The French election that really matters*
> 
> And it’s not the one to choose a president.
> 
> PARIS — It’s nice to be elected French president. But it doesn’t amount to much if you don’t have a majority in parliament to implement your program.
> 
> The scenario looks increasingly likely this year. Two of the top three contenders for the presidency don’t have a well-oiled party machine to help them win the parliamentary elections due in June, one month after the presidential vote. And the third might only be able to count on a divided party.
> 
> That makes the June elections as important — if not more important than — the higher-profile presidential contest. Particularly in the case of the two insurgents running strong this year a split result in the two polls would leave a hobbled new executive at the Élysée Palace, possibly paralyzing the French political system.
> 
> The French election that really matters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine.  All that matters is that the lunatic Le Pen is banished back to her lair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical idiot American response, concentrate on your Play Doh, your opinion a four year-old has better intellectual capability.
> 
> Also another little Troll Boi posting in a Troll Boi's thread, look at his moronic OP nothing to add except an emoticon, that's the problem with Troll Boi's sawdust between your ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It makes a big difference, though. Le Pen was going to have a referendum on the euro, and was generally anti-Eu.  Macron is not. The President controls foreign policy. For the EU, who is the President of France is a big deal.
Click to expand...


I don't think the French are bothered about foreign policy, as domestically France is in a lot of trouble.

Also the story that the turnout was the lowest in 40 years suggests that the people wanted neither Macron or Le Pen, of course the turnout wasn't as low as the historic election of 1969, only historic because the turnout was so for Georges Pompidou vs Alain Pohner.

The other situation about todays election, I expect imminently a repeat performance of two weeks ago, when Macron and Le Pen were declared one and two and into the Second Round and that's that Far Leftists will be on the streets across France main cities burning things, throwing Molotov Cocktails and throwing missiles at the police....it's these Far Leftists the American equivalent that The Old School supports, when they do the same rioting in America he says how great it is.


----------



## Political Junky

LadyGunSlinger said:


> France deserves everything coming their way.. Fucking idiots never learn. See Venezuela dumbasses.


Nothing in common.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Flash said:


> The French just can't resist surrendering, can they?


Here's what Naeem Aslam, chief market analyst at TF Global Markets UK, had to say:
*
"We are expecting European markets to roar when traders start trading. This has eased a lot of concerns and investors will feel more comfortable in holding riskier assets. The outcome of this election has also assured investors that the French debt ratings won't change either. Thanks to French people who do not like to surprise, and what the polls predict is what we get in the results."*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Political Junky said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> France deserves everything coming their way.. Fucking idiots never learn. See Venezuela dumbasses.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in common.
Click to expand...


You have nothing in common with those who have a brain, so who cares what you babble.

Explain Venezuela, give everyone a laugh at your ignorance, explain the French domestic situation, give everyone a laugh at your ignorance.


----------



## OldLady

Meathead said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think that's all Le Pen was about, huh?  Simple minded dweebs.  The French have shown they still have some sanity, unlike us.
> 
> 
> 
> They do have some sanity. The communists and socialists have been sidelined, hopefully forever.
Click to expand...

Forever is a long time, especially in politics.


----------



## Meathead

If Marcon can stem immigration, socialism, terrorism and unemployment, all power to him. I am not optimistic.

As a European citizen, I have no problem at all on his stance on the EU.


----------



## Toro

Polls correctly predicted the Dutch and now the French elections.


----------



## TheOldSchool

For the 1st time in its history, France fends off a Nazi blitzkrieg!


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Condoleezza Rice: Don't be reassured by Marine Le Pen's expected defeat in France

Quote:
Former secretary of State Condoleezza Rice warns against feeling reassured by the expected defeat of far-right candidate Marine Le Pen in the French presidential election Sunday.

"I really do believe that these populists are changing the character of the politics just by being there, so even mainstream candidates are having to respond to their agenda," Rice told Capital Download. "You see fewer people talking about free trade. You see countries talking about industrial policy and protectionism. It's hard to defend immigrants almost any place in the world today. ...

"The rise of nativism is having an impact on the politics, even if the candidates aren't winning."


----------



## OldLady

Toro said:


> Polls correctly predicted the Dutch and now the French elections.


Maybe we should get their pollsters in 2018.


----------



## toobfreak

Care4all said:


> 65% to 35% macron over le pen




Oh well.  Proof once again that the French are flaming jackasses like much of Europe and deserve what they get now.  They don't learn from their mistakes.


----------



## ScienceRocks

The world now sees the snake that is loserterianism and is rejecting it!


----------



## Toro

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Macron won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but moronic American Leftist, he won't be able to govern
> 
> Next month there are French Parliamentary elections, Macron has no party, well he has a party with about 50 people in it.
> 
> Here read, even a stupid Troll like you should be able to understand.
> 
> *The French election that really matters*
> 
> And it’s not the one to choose a president.
> 
> PARIS — It’s nice to be elected French president. But it doesn’t amount to much if you don’t have a majority in parliament to implement your program.
> 
> The scenario looks increasingly likely this year. Two of the top three contenders for the presidency don’t have a well-oiled party machine to help them win the parliamentary elections due in June, one month after the presidential vote. And the third might only be able to count on a divided party.
> 
> That makes the June elections as important — if not more important than — the higher-profile presidential contest. Particularly in the case of the two insurgents running strong this year a split result in the two polls would leave a hobbled new executive at the Élysée Palace, possibly paralyzing the French political system.
> 
> The French election that really matters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine.  All that matters is that the lunatic Le Pen is banished back to her lair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical idiot American response, concentrate on your Play Doh, your opinion a four year-old has better intellectual capability.
> 
> Also another little Troll Boi posting in a Troll Boi's thread, look at his moronic OP nothing to add except an emoticon, that's the problem with Troll Boi's sawdust between your ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It makes a big difference, though. Le Pen was going to have a referendum on the euro, and was generally anti-Eu.  Macron is not. The President controls foreign policy. For the EU, who is the President of France is a big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think the French are bothered about foreign policy, as domestically France is in a lot of trouble.
> 
> Also the story that the turnout was the lowest in 40 years suggests that the people wanted neither Macron or Le Pen, of course the turnout wasn't as low as the historic election of 1969, only historic because the turnout was so for Georges Pompidou vs Alain Pohner.
> 
> The other situation about todays election, I expect imminently a repeat performance of two weeks ago, when Macron and Le Pen were declared one and two and into the Second Round and that's that Far Leftists will be on the streets across France main cities burning things, throwing Molotov Cocktails and throwing missiles at the police....it's these Far Leftists the American equivalent that The Old School supports, when they do the same rioting in America he says how great it is.
Click to expand...


I wanted Fillon to win because France needs a Margaret Thatcher. 

So if the Republicans and other conservative parties do well in the NA elections, that will push Macron and France to the right, which it needs.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TheOldSchool said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Macron won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but moronic American Leftist, he won't be able to govern
> 
> Next month there are French Parliamentary elections, Macron has no party, well he has a party with about 50 people in it.
> 
> Here read, even a stupid Troll like you should be able to understand.
> 
> *The French election that really matters*
> 
> And it’s not the one to choose a president.
> 
> PARIS — It’s nice to be elected French president. But it doesn’t amount to much if you don’t have a majority in parliament to implement your program.
> 
> The scenario looks increasingly likely this year. Two of the top three contenders for the presidency don’t have a well-oiled party machine to help them win the parliamentary elections due in June, one month after the presidential vote. And the third might only be able to count on a divided party.
> 
> That makes the June elections as important — if not more important than — the higher-profile presidential contest. Particularly in the case of the two insurgents running strong this year a split result in the two polls would leave a hobbled new executive at the Élysée Palace, possibly paralyzing the French political system.
> 
> The French election that really matters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine.  All that matters is that the lunatic Le Pen is banished back to her lair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical idiot American response, concentrate on your Play Doh, your opinion a four year-old has better intellectual capability.
> 
> Also another little Troll Boi posting in a Troll Boi's thread, look at his moronic OP nothing to add except an emoticon, that's the problem with Troll Boi's sawdust between your ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol you poor, triggered Nazi.  Better luck next time
Click to expand...


There are worse things to be called than a Nazi....like being called a Communist Anifa POS like you are.

Why don't you post a thread about how great filth like you is that throw Molotov Cocktails at the police and smashing peoples property.

People on the European Continent don't give a crap what moron Americans like you think, most of the European Continent hates you, so piss off.


----------



## Meathead

OldLady said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think that's all Le Pen was about, huh?  Simple minded dweebs.  The French have shown they still have some sanity, unlike us.
> 
> 
> 
> They do have some sanity. The communists and socialists have been sidelined, hopefully forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forever is a long time, especially in politics.
Click to expand...

True, but fascism has become largely extinct. So it shall be with socialism.

America's experiment ended November 8th.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Political Junky said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> France deserves everything coming their way.. Fucking idiots never learn. See Venezuela dumbasses.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in common.
Click to expand...


Socialism is as socialism does. Time will tell.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Politico:* “The stronger-than-expected victory of Macron is a stunning achievement for this novice to electoral politics, at 39 the youngest president in the history of France’s Fifth Republic. And it is* the third consecutive setback for European populist parties who preached a mix of Trump-like nationalism and protectionism to voters fed up with conventional politics.”*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SYTFE said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations France!  Good for you guys for giving the far right the bitch slap it deserves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Troll, again no intellectual capability to offer anything except the usual Kool Aiders response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A far right Russian troll accusing someone else of being a troll....hilarious
Click to expand...


No I'm not a Troll, that's because I can debate people and back my argument.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> France deserves everything coming their way.. Fucking idiots never learn. See Venezuela dumbasses.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in common.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Socialism is as socialism does. Time will tell.
Click to expand...


We are dealing with morons here, they know nothing about anything outside their Bubble, they show this by the idiot content of their comments.


----------



## Ravi

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Macron won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but moronic American Leftist, he won't be able to govern
> 
> Next month there are French Parliamentary elections, Macron has no party, well he has a party with about 50 people in it.
> 
> Here read, even a stupid Troll like you should be able to understand.
> 
> *The French election that really matters*
> 
> And it’s not the one to choose a president.
> 
> PARIS — It’s nice to be elected French president. But it doesn’t amount to much if you don’t have a majority in parliament to implement your program.
> 
> The scenario looks increasingly likely this year. Two of the top three contenders for the presidency don’t have a well-oiled party machine to help them win the parliamentary elections due in June, one month after the presidential vote. And the third might only be able to count on a divided party.
> 
> That makes the June elections as important — if not more important than — the higher-profile presidential contest. Particularly in the case of the two insurgents running strong this year a split result in the two polls would leave a hobbled new executive at the Élysée Palace, possibly paralyzing the French political system.
> 
> The French election that really matters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine.  All that matters is that the lunatic Le Pen is banished back to her lair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical idiot American response, concentrate on your Play Doh, your opinion a four year-old has better intellectual capability.
> 
> Also another little Troll Boi posting in a Troll Boi's thread, look at his moronic OP nothing to add except an emoticon, that's the problem with Troll Boi's sawdust between your ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol you poor, triggered Nazi.  Better luck next time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are worse things to be called than a Nazi....like being called a Communist Anifa POS like you are.
> 
> Why don't you post a thread about how great filth like you is that throw Molotov Cocktails at the police and smashing peoples property.
> 
> People on the European Continent don't give a crap what moron Americans like you think, most of the European Continent hates you, so piss off.
Click to expand...

Loosey! Zone two rules!


----------



## playtime

Meathead said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> at least the french didn't  vote in a presidential puppet that bends over for pootey poot.
> 
> 
> 
> I love well-composed articulation.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

*Same Old Shit!*

*

*


*

*


----------



## IResist

Fear and hate has lost in France. That's more than what I can say about America.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Toro said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but moronic American Leftist, he won't be able to govern
> 
> Next month there are French Parliamentary elections, Macron has no party, well he has a party with about 50 people in it.
> 
> Here read, even a stupid Troll like you should be able to understand.
> 
> *The French election that really matters*
> 
> And it’s not the one to choose a president.
> 
> PARIS — It’s nice to be elected French president. But it doesn’t amount to much if you don’t have a majority in parliament to implement your program.
> 
> The scenario looks increasingly likely this year. Two of the top three contenders for the presidency don’t have a well-oiled party machine to help them win the parliamentary elections due in June, one month after the presidential vote. And the third might only be able to count on a divided party.
> 
> That makes the June elections as important — if not more important than — the higher-profile presidential contest. Particularly in the case of the two insurgents running strong this year a split result in the two polls would leave a hobbled new executive at the Élysée Palace, possibly paralyzing the French political system.
> 
> The French election that really matters
> 
> 
> 
> Fine.  All that matters is that the lunatic Le Pen is banished back to her lair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical idiot American response, concentrate on your Play Doh, your opinion a four year-old has better intellectual capability.
> 
> Also another little Troll Boi posting in a Troll Boi's thread, look at his moronic OP nothing to add except an emoticon, that's the problem with Troll Boi's sawdust between your ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It makes a big difference, though. Le Pen was going to have a referendum on the euro, and was generally anti-Eu.  Macron is not. The President controls foreign policy. For the EU, who is the President of France is a big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think the French are bothered about foreign policy, as domestically France is in a lot of trouble.
> 
> Also the story that the turnout was the lowest in 40 years suggests that the people wanted neither Macron or Le Pen, of course the turnout wasn't as low as the historic election of 1969, only historic because the turnout was so for Georges Pompidou vs Alain Pohner.
> 
> The other situation about todays election, I expect imminently a repeat performance of two weeks ago, when Macron and Le Pen were declared one and two and into the Second Round and that's that Far Leftists will be on the streets across France main cities burning things, throwing Molotov Cocktails and throwing missiles at the police....it's these Far Leftists the American equivalent that The Old School supports, when they do the same rioting in America he says how great it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wanted Fillon to win because France needs a Margaret Thatcher.
> 
> So if the Republicans and other conservative parties do well in the NA elections, that will push Macron and France to the right, which it needs.
Click to expand...


Fillon was an excellent candidate, that he still got 19% in the First Round despite all the controversy was very good.

The French Socialist party are finished, thanks to Hollande and Valls, so Fillon's Les Républicains should increase seats in the National Assembly next month, which will be good.

So the French Prime Minister will probably be from Les Républicains and that is excellent for the French domestically.

France has already been pushed to the Right, Hollande after multiple terrorist attacks was forced to go Right, but he was so personally unpopular it didn't help him or his party.

If Macron thinks he can be some semi-Liberal in the unfortunate climate that France is in, then he's going to be in for a lot of trouble.


----------



## miketx

Bring the towel heads on!


----------



## playtime

Matthew said:


> The world now sees the snake that is loserterianism and is rejecting it!



they saw what happened to us & they were in the cross hairs to be next for fascist installation..


----------



## Issa

French people are educated, they can't be fooled like the sheep that voted for Trump.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Toro said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> France deserves everything coming their way.. Fucking idiots never learn. See Venezuela dumbasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le Pen is more socialist than Macron.
Click to expand...


Her entire economic platform is basically Socialist yes.


----------



## OldLady

Meathead said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think that's all Le Pen was about, huh?  Simple minded dweebs.  The French have shown they still have some sanity, unlike us.
> 
> 
> 
> They do have some sanity. The communists and socialists have been sidelined, hopefully forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forever is a long time, especially in politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, but fascism has become largely extinct. So it shall be with socialism.
> 
> America's experiment ended November 8th.
Click to expand...

Fascism lives in the heart of all power hungry leaders with no moral center.  It will never be extinct and we must always guard against it.  When you mislabel social welfare programs as "socialist" and then compare them to fascism, it only makes you look bad.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

playtime said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world now sees the snake that is loserterianism and is rejecting it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they saw what happened to us & they were in the cross hairs to be next for fascist installation..
Click to expand...


You don't even know what a Fascist is, that would be Leftists who are anti-Freedom of Speech and anti-Democracy.


----------



## Mac1958

phew


----------



## Issa

If it wasn't for France the US would've never seen the light and produced an ignorant tool like you. Go read history, you are embarrassing your countrymen.



Hossfly said:


> *Same Old Shit!*
> 
> *View attachment 125331*
> 
> 
> *View attachment 125332*


----------



## SYTFE

Hossfly said:


> *Same Old Shit!*
> 
> *View attachment 125331*
> 
> 
> *View attachment 125332*



You show the French some goddamn respect, punk!  They gave us the Statue of Liberty!  And croissants!


----------



## Meathead

OldLady said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think that's all Le Pen was about, huh?  Simple minded dweebs.  The French have shown they still have some sanity, unlike us.
> 
> 
> 
> They do have some sanity. The communists and socialists have been sidelined, hopefully forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forever is a long time, especially in politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, but fascism has become largely extinct. So it shall be with socialism.
> 
> America's experiment ended November 8th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism lives in the heart of all power hungry leaders with no moral center.  It will never be extinct and we must always guard against it.  When you mislabel social welfare programs as "socialist" and then compare them to fascism, it only makes you look bad.
Click to expand...

You seriously have no idea what fascism is, do you? Totalitarianism is not the same thing, although they overlap


----------



## TheOldSchool

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> People on the European Continent don't give a crap what moron Americans like you think, most of the European Continent hates you, so piss off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah people tend to hate any place where the far right takes over.  We're working on it.  Best of luck to you.  Carry on shitting your pants now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People hate any place where the Far Left is around also, so again piss off Antifa Troll Boi, go and throw some Molotov Cocktails at the police or something.
Click to expand...

Now you're advocating for violence against the police?  Holy smokes.


----------



## playtime

Lucy Hamilton said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world now sees the snake that is loserterianism and is rejecting it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they saw what happened to us & they were in the cross hairs to be next for fascist installation..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't even know what a Fascist is, that would be Leftists who are anti-Freedom of Speech and anti-Democracy.
Click to expand...


*post #18  *
*enjoy.*

CDZ - I want to know something


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Issa said:


> If it wasn't for France the US would've never seen the light and produced an ignorant tool like you. Go read history, you are embarrassing your countrymen.
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Same Old Shit!*
> 
> *View attachment 125331*
> 
> 
> *View attachment 125332*
Click to expand...


Mr. Hoss served his nation in uniform, was he embarrassing Americans then, why he was fighting another American war?


----------



## TheOldSchool

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for France the US would've never seen the light and produced an ignorant tool like you. Go read history, you are embarrassing your countrymen.
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Same Old Shit!*
> 
> *View attachment 125331*
> 
> 
> *View attachment 125332*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mr. Hoss served his nation in uniform, was he embarrassing Americans then, why he was fighting another American war?
Click to expand...

Did he get captured?  B/c we only like those that don't get captured.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TheOldSchool said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> People on the European Continent don't give a crap what moron Americans like you think, most of the European Continent hates you, so piss off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah people tend to hate any place where the far right takes over.  We're working on it.  Best of luck to you.  Carry on shitting your pants now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People hate any place where the Far Left is around also, so again piss off Antifa Troll Boi, go and throw some Molotov Cocktails at the police or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're advocating for violence against the police?  Holy smokes.
Click to expand...


No that's you, we know every thread about that stuff you approve of the Antifa's actions, you openly post your approval.


----------



## JakeStarkey

I said earlier Le Pen would have trouble getting above 35%.

This is great news for France, America, and the rest of the world.


----------



## Ravi

I am going to have French wine tonight.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> People on the European Continent don't give a crap what moron Americans like you think, most of the European Continent hates you, so piss off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah people tend to hate any place where the far right takes over.  We're working on it.  Best of luck to you.  Carry on shitting your pants now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People hate any place where the Far Left is around also, so again piss off Antifa Troll Boi, go and throw some Molotov Cocktails at the police or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're advocating for violence against the police?  Holy smokes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that's you, we know every thread about that stuff you approve of the Antifa's actions, you openly post your approval.
Click to expand...

I don't mind violence against fascists.  But I've never called for violence against police, as you just did.


----------



## Johann

I hope no one runs him over with a van, shoots or blows him up.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

playtime said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world now sees the snake that is loserterianism and is rejecting it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they saw what happened to us & they were in the cross hairs to be next for fascist installation..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't even know what a Fascist is, that would be Leftists who are anti-Freedom of Speech and anti-Democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *post #18  *
> *enjoy.*
> 
> CDZ - I want to know something
Click to expand...


Anyone who includes Trump in there, sorry, hilarious stuff.


----------



## Issa

Who gives a ruck if he served or didnt? 
He should've stayed in school and learned history. 


Lucy Hamilton said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for France the US would've never seen the light and produced an ignorant tool like you. Go read history, you are embarrassing your countrymen.
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Same Old Shit!*
> 
> *View attachment 125331*
> 
> 
> *View attachment 125332*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mr. Hoss served his nation in uniform, was he embarrassing Americans then, why he was fighting another American war?
Click to expand...


----------



## miketx

Issa said:


> French people are educated, they can't be fooled like the sheep that voted for Trump.


Yes indeed. They will not be over ran by butchering muslims. They are too smrt for that.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TheOldSchool said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> People on the European Continent don't give a crap what moron Americans like you think, most of the European Continent hates you, so piss off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah people tend to hate any place where the far right takes over.  We're working on it.  Best of luck to you.  Carry on shitting your pants now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People hate any place where the Far Left is around also, so again piss off Antifa Troll Boi, go and throw some Molotov Cocktails at the police or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're advocating for violence against the police?  Holy smokes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that's you, we know every thread about that stuff you approve of the Antifa's actions, you openly post your approval.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind violence against fascists.  But I've never called for violence against police, as you just did.
Click to expand...


Your type are the Fascists, deal with it, you act like Fascists, you are the Fascists, now piss off imbecile.

I never did advocate violence against the police, you have put yourself in the Antifa camp, it's what they do, you support them and what they do.

Now run along, I've given you enough of my time already, be grateful.


----------



## OldLady

Meathead said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think that's all Le Pen was about, huh?  Simple minded dweebs.  The French have shown they still have some sanity, unlike us.
> 
> 
> 
> They do have some sanity. The communists and socialists have been sidelined, hopefully forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forever is a long time, especially in politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, but fascism has become largely extinct. So it shall be with socialism.
> 
> America's experiment ended November 8th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism lives in the heart of all power hungry leaders with no moral center.  It will never be extinct and we must always guard against it.  When you mislabel social welfare programs as "socialist" and then compare them to fascism, it only makes you look bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seriously have no idea what fascism is, do you? Totalitarianism is not the same thing, although they overlap
Click to expand...

Maybe I don't.  I look at Mussolini and Hitler and think I have a good enough grasp, though.


----------



## playtime

Lucy Hamilton said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world now sees the snake that is loserterianism and is rejecting it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they saw what happened to us & they were in the cross hairs to be next for fascist installation..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't even know what a Fascist is, that would be Leftists who are anti-Freedom of Speech and anti-Democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *post #18  *
> *enjoy.*
> 
> CDZ - I want to know something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who includes Trump in there, sorry, hilarious stuff.
Click to expand...


that is because you are a poorly educated partison mookie he counts on to show up at his rallies.   i gave you specific examples of how it applies to your orange overlord.


----------



## Meathead

I often feel superior when discussing  American politics with the average poster on this site. But when it comes to the politics of foreign countries like people who believe this is a victory for the left, I have no doubt.


----------



## Issa

Ah so you are a racist....au revoir monsieur Le con.


miketx said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> French people are educated, they can't be fooled like the sheep that voted for Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed. They will not be over ran by butchering muslims. They are too smrt for that.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

playtime said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world now sees the snake that is loserterianism and is rejecting it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they saw what happened to us & they were in the cross hairs to be next for fascist installation..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't even know what a Fascist is, that would be Leftists who are anti-Freedom of Speech and anti-Democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *post #18  *
> *enjoy.*
> 
> CDZ - I want to know something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who includes Trump in there, sorry, hilarious stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is because you are a poorly educated partison mookie he counts on to show up at his rallies.   i gave you specific examples of how it applies to your orange overlord.
Click to expand...


You posted a copy and paste of someone's opinion in a CDZ thread, it's you who are obviously poorly educated, don't have the brains yourself, so just post copy and pasting of other peoples opinions and articles.


----------



## SYTFE

Meathead said:


> I often feel superior when discussing  American politics with the average poster on this site. But when it comes to the politics of foreign countries like people who believe this is a victory for the left, I have no doubt.



That's interesting, because I often feel my brain cells slowly dying when I read your posts.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TheOldSchool said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> People hate any place where the Far Left is around also, so again piss off Antifa Troll Boi, go and throw some Molotov Cocktails at the police or something.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're advocating for violence against the police?  Holy smokes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that's you, we know every thread about that stuff you approve of the Antifa's actions, you openly post your approval.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind violence against fascists.  But I've never called for violence against police, as you just did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your type are the Fascists, deal with it, you act like Fascists, you are the Fascists, now piss off imbecile.
> 
> I never did advocate violence against the police, you have put yourself in the Antifa camp, it's what they do, you support them and what they do.
> 
> Now run along, I've given you enough of my time already, be grateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw you're leaving, little Nazi?  Try to get some rest.  I know it's been a rough day for you.
Click to expand...


No Commie I'm not leaving, this is just my last response to you.


----------



## rightwinger

Political Junky said:


> Macron won.


At least there is some sanity in France


----------



## Desperado

Can;t believe France elected that globalist who married his school teacher.
The French will get what they deserve


----------



## Toro

FYI for all the leftists cheering this result, just remember, in the first round, the governing socialist party only won 6% and the even-more-far-left candidate won 19%.


----------



## Dalia

Steve_McGarrett said:


> France is gone..and that would have been America had Hillary Clinton won. The French  signed their death warrant and have given Muslims a referendum to kill and bomb them with impunity.


Exactly right...what a shame That Marine did not win, but those one who are happy with Macron Victory be careful when you decide to visit Paris.
Because with Macron Nothing will be done to stop the attacks in France


----------



## TheOldSchool

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're advocating for violence against the police?  Holy smokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No that's you, we know every thread about that stuff you approve of the Antifa's actions, you openly post your approval.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind violence against fascists.  But I've never called for violence against police, as you just did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your type are the Fascists, deal with it, you act like Fascists, you are the Fascists, now piss off imbecile.
> 
> I never did advocate violence against the police, you have put yourself in the Antifa camp, it's what they do, you support them and what they do.
> 
> Now run along, I've given you enough of my time already, be grateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw you're leaving, little Nazi?  Try to get some rest.  I know it's been a rough day for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Commie I'm not leaving, this is just my last response to you.
Click to expand...

Okay.  Stay strong!


----------



## Meathead

SYTFE said:


> That's interesting, because I often feel my brain cells slowly dying when I read your posts.


Scary, you have precious few to lose.


----------



## Flash

Toro said:


> Sure is a lot of butthurt in this thread.




The French people are the ones going to be butthurt as the Muslim continue to terrorize the country like they have been doing and not having to worry about a government that will clamp down.

The French will get what they deserve.

As an American I could really care less.  Two socialist candidates.  the only difference was that one understood the damage the immigration of Muslims was doing to her country and the other was a weak surrender monkey, like Obama.


----------



## SYTFE

Meathead said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting, because I often feel my brain cells slowly dying when I read your posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Scary, you have precious few to lose.
Click to expand...


I know.  I've read a lot of your posts.


----------



## Toro

TheOldSchool said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> People on the European Continent don't give a crap what moron Americans like you think, most of the European Continent hates you, so piss off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah people tend to hate any place where the far right takes over.  We're working on it.  Best of luck to you.  Carry on shitting your pants now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People hate any place where the Far Left is around also, so again piss off Antifa Troll Boi, go and throw some Molotov Cocktails at the police or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're advocating for violence against the police?  Holy smokes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that's you, we know every thread about that stuff you approve of the Antifa's actions, you openly post your approval.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind violence against fascists.  But I've never called for violence against police, as you just did.
Click to expand...


That's not cool.


----------



## Toro

Flash said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is a lot of butthurt in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The French people are the ones going to be butthurt as the Muslim continue to terrorize the country like they have been doing and not having to worry about a government that will clamp down.
> 
> The French will get what they deserve.
> 
> As an American I could really care less.  Two socialist candidates.  the only difference was that one understood the damage the immigration of Muslims was doing to her country and the other was a weak surrender monkey, like Obama.
Click to expand...


That would happen no matter who won tonight.


----------



## Dalia

Desperado said:


> Can;t believe France elected that globalist who married his school teacher.
> The French will get what they deserve


Believe it , it is not a nightmare a joke


----------



## Issa

You are just sad...that other countries are not as racist as you are 



Flash said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is a lot of butthurt in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The French people are the ones going to be butthurt as the Muslim continue to terrorize the country like they have been doing and not having to worry about a government that will clamp down.
> 
> The French will get what they deserve.
> 
> As an American I could really care less.  Two socialist candidates.  the only difference was that one understood the damage the immigration of Muslims was doing to her country and the other was a weak surrender monkey, like Obama.
Click to expand...


----------



## kiwiman127

It's nice to see that Trump and Putin, whom basically endorsed Le Pen, probably hurt Le Pen.
The world worries about Putin's agenda and laughs and the Orange Clown.  This also show's the French aren't as easily fooled by all the fakes news that demonized Macron or the hacks of Macron. Unlike America's easily manipulated, the French don't eat up the obvious bullshit.


----------



## SYTFE

Can we please get back on topic?  The topic is how the French have REJECTED dangerous far right ideology.  This is seriously fantastic news, as far right extremist ideology has been spreading across the world like a cancer recently.

Far right?  Not up in here!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Toro said:


> FYI for all the leftists cheering this result, just remember, in the first round, the governing socialist party only won 6% and the even-more-far-left candidate won 19%.



Exactly, they don't even know what they are cheering, well they are cheering the demise of the Left in French politics as it stands.


----------



## SYTFE

Dalia said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can;t believe France elected that globalist who married his school teacher.
> The French will get what they deserve
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it , it is not a nightmare a joke
Click to expand...


Don't cry, snowflake.  Everything will be just fine.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Toro said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is a lot of butthurt in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The French people are the ones going to be butthurt as the Muslim continue to terrorize the country like they have been doing and not having to worry about a government that will clamp down.
> 
> The French will get what they deserve.
> 
> As an American I could really care less.  Two socialist candidates.  the only difference was that one understood the damage the immigration of Muslims was doing to her country and the other was a weak surrender monkey, like Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would happen no matter who won tonight.
Click to expand...

Not true. Le Pen would have sealed the borders, closed the refugee camps, and rounded up the Muslims and deported them.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Toro said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is a lot of butthurt in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The French people are the ones going to be butthurt as the Muslim continue to terrorize the country like they have been doing and not having to worry about a government that will clamp down.
> 
> The French will get what they deserve.
> 
> As an American I could really care less.  Two socialist candidates.  the only difference was that one understood the damage the immigration of Muslims was doing to her country and the other was a weak surrender monkey, like Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would happen no matter who won tonight.
Click to expand...


France is fucked no matter who won.


----------



## Toro

FYI a colleague met with Macron a couple of months ago. Unprompted, he launched into a diatribe against the English and Brexit. This result will strengthen the EU's hand in negotiations with the U.K.


----------



## Dalia

Issa said:


> You are just sad...that other countries are not as racist as you are
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is a lot of butthurt in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The French people are the ones going to be butthurt as the Muslim continue to terrorize the country like they have been doing and not having to worry about a government that will clamp down.
> 
> The French will get what they deserve.
> 
> As an American I could really care less.  Two socialist candidates.  the only difference was that one understood the damage the immigration of Muslims was doing to her country and the other was a weak surrender monkey, like Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You forgot one thing : the muslims terrorists are more racist that we are.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is a lot of butthurt in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The French people are the ones going to be butthurt as the Muslim continue to terrorize the country like they have been doing and not having to worry about a government that will clamp down.
> 
> The French will get what they deserve.
> 
> As an American I could really care less.  Two socialist candidates.  the only difference was that one understood the damage the immigration of Muslims was doing to her country and the other was a weak surrender monkey, like Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would happen no matter who won tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. Le Pen would have sealed the borders and rounded up the Muslims and deported them.
Click to expand...


No she wouldn't have, she'd have backed down like Trump has, how many campaign promises has Trump honoured? Not that many, of course he's better than Hillary being American President, but Trump is already a disappointment the beginning was the Tomahawk missiles on Syria.


----------



## OldLady

Toro said:


> FYI for all the leftists cheering this result, just remember, in the first round, the governing socialist party only won 6% and the even-more-far-left candidate won 19%.





Toro said:


> FYI for all the leftists cheering this result, just remember, in the first round, the governing socialist party only won 6% and the even-more-far-left candidate won 19%.


I'm not cheering because I'm a leftist; I'm cheering because Le Pen would have headed Europe down a path back to tribalism.


----------



## IsaacNewton

The French were smart enough to tell the alt-right in France to fuck off. And not just any old 'fuck off', at 65% for Macron it was more like "I don't give a fuck; not in a truck, not on a duck, not to a goat, not on a boat, not in a bramble, not on a gamble, I do not Miseur give a single fuck so you and your one tooth are shit out 'o luck."

The torch on the statue of liberty burns brighter today, her builders have shown they too hold liberty above tyranny and she has a new glow about her.


----------



## Issa

France is fine they have universal health care, free education and Muslims participate in French life like everyone else. One or two terrorists don't represent the millions of French Muslims. Go take a stroll honey, racism is a bad thing. 


Lucy Hamilton said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is a lot of butthurt in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The French people are the ones going to be butthurt as the Muslim continue to terrorize the country like they have been doing and not having to worry about a government that will clamp down.
> 
> The French will get what they deserve.
> 
> As an American I could really care less.  Two socialist candidates.  the only difference was that one understood the damage the immigration of Muslims was doing to her country and the other was a weak surrender monkey, like Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would happen no matter who won tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> France is fucked no matter who won.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dalia

SYTFE said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can;t believe France elected that globalist who married his school teacher.
> The French will get what they deserve
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it , it is not a nightmare a joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't cry, snowflake.  Everything will be just fine.
Click to expand...

Your a snowflake, Nothing will be fine, you don' give a shit because you don't live in France


----------



## Meathead

SYTFE said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting, because I often feel my brain cells slowly dying when I read your posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Scary, you have precious few to lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.  I've read a lot of your posts.
Click to expand...

 Glad to help.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

OldLady said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI for all the leftists cheering this result, just remember, in the first round, the governing socialist party only won 6% and the even-more-far-left candidate won 19%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI for all the leftists cheering this result, just remember, in the first round, the governing socialist party only won 6% and the even-more-far-left candidate won 19%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not cheering because I'm a leftist; I'm cheering because Le Pen would have headed Europe down a path back to tribalism.
Click to expand...


So the Muslims are not Tribalist then? The Muslims are fanatically Tribalistic, so that must be okay with you?

You just don't want our people being Tribalist because that threatens....who, tell me who it threatens?


----------



## OldLady

Dalia said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can;t believe France elected that globalist who married his school teacher.
> The French will get what they deserve
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it , it is not a nightmare a joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't cry, snowflake.  Everything will be just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your a snowflake, Nothing will be fine, you don' give a shit because you don't live in France
Click to expand...

I will keep my fingers crossed for you, Dalia, that you remain safe.


----------



## Dalia

Issa said:


> France is fine they have universal health care, free education and Muslims participate in French life like everyone else. One or two terrorists don't represent the millions of French Muslims. Go take a stroll honey, racism is a bad thing.
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is a lot of butthurt in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The French people are the ones going to be butthurt as the Muslim continue to terrorize the country like they have been doing and not having to worry about a government that will clamp down.
> 
> The French will get what they deserve.
> 
> As an American I could really care less.  Two socialist candidates.  the only difference was that one understood the damage the immigration of Muslims was doing to her country and the other was a weak surrender monkey, like Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would happen no matter who won tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> France is fucked no matter who won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [/QUOT,
> you forgot about those who where kill by terrorists ha yes it is true the leftists  don't care about that
Click to expand...


----------



## OldLady

Lucy Hamilton said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI for all the leftists cheering this result, just remember, in the first round, the governing socialist party only won 6% and the even-more-far-left candidate won 19%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI for all the leftists cheering this result, just remember, in the first round, the governing socialist party only won 6% and the even-more-far-left candidate won 19%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not cheering because I'm a leftist; I'm cheering because Le Pen would have headed Europe down a path back to tribalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the Muslims are not Tribalist then? The Muslims are fanatically Tribalistic, so that must be okay with you?
> 
> You just don't want our people being Tribalist because that threatens....who, tell me who it threatens?
Click to expand...

It threatens everyone when any of us go back there.  IMO.


----------



## Lakhota

Vive la France!


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is a lot of butthurt in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The French people are the ones going to be butthurt as the Muslim continue to terrorize the country like they have been doing and not having to worry about a government that will clamp down.
> 
> The French will get what they deserve.
> 
> As an American I could really care less.  Two socialist candidates.  the only difference was that one understood the damage the immigration of Muslims was doing to her country and the other was a weak surrender monkey, like Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would happen no matter who won tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. Le Pen would have sealed the borders and rounded up the Muslims and deported them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No she wouldn't have, she'd have backed down like Trump has, how many campaign promises has Trump honoured? Not that many, of course he's better than Hillary being American President, but Trump is already a disappointment the beginning was the Tomahawk missiles on Syria.
Click to expand...

Trump hasn't backed down. He's temporary being held up by a couple of injuctions on the Muslim ban. The SCOTUS will reverse them soon.


----------



## Vastator

JakeStarkey said:


> I said earlier Le Pen would have trouble getting above 35%.
> 
> This is great news for France, America, and the rest of the world.


This post of yours exemplifies why the open board needs a "head up ones own ass" emoticon...


----------



## Dalia

OldLady said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can;t believe France elected that globalist who married his school teacher.
> The French will get what they deserve
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it , it is not a nightmare a joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't cry, snowflake.  Everything will be just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your a snowflake, Nothing will be fine, you don' give a shit because you don't live in France
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will keep my fingers crossed for you, Dalia, that you remain safe.
Click to expand...

I will likely leave France and go live at The island of prince edouard, i can't stand this place anymore


----------



## SYTFE

Dalia said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can;t believe France elected that globalist who married his school teacher.
> The French will get what they deserve
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it , it is not a nightmare a joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't cry, snowflake.  Everything will be just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your a snowflake, Nothing will be fine, you don' give a shit because you don't live in France
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will keep my fingers crossed for you, Dalia, that you remain safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will likely leave France and go live at The island of prince edouard, i can't stand this place anymore
Click to expand...


Run away, snowflake.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

OldLady said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI for all the leftists cheering this result, just remember, in the first round, the governing socialist party only won 6% and the even-more-far-left candidate won 19%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI for all the leftists cheering this result, just remember, in the first round, the governing socialist party only won 6% and the even-more-far-left candidate won 19%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not cheering because I'm a leftist; I'm cheering because Le Pen would have headed Europe down a path back to tribalism.
Click to expand...

Nationalism is the key to making France and America great again. The French have given Muslims the free will to commit genocide on their culture, traditions and heritage.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dalia said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> France is fine they have universal health care, free education and Muslims participate in French life like everyone else. One or two terrorists don't represent the millions of French Muslims. Go take a stroll honey, racism is a bad thing.
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is a lot of butthurt in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The French people are the ones going to be butthurt as the Muslim continue to terrorize the country like they have been doing and not having to worry about a government that will clamp down.
> 
> The French will get what they deserve.
> 
> As an American I could really care less.  Two socialist candidates.  the only difference was that one understood the damage the immigration of Muslims was doing to her country and the other was a weak surrender monkey, like Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would happen no matter who won tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> France is fucked no matter who won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [/QUOT,
> you forgot about those who where kill by terrorists ha yes it is true the leftists  don't care about that
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


*"the leftists  don't care about that"*

No the Leftists support it, the Leftists across the world support and enable and apologise for Islamic Terrorism. The Leftists have a love in with Islam.

According to Leftists the terrorism in the world has nothing to do with Radical Islam.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

IsaacNewton said:


> The French were smart enough to tell the alt-right in France to fuck off. And not just any old 'fuck off', at 65% for Macron it was more like "I don't give a fuck; not in a truck, not on a duck, not to a goat, not on a boat, not in a bramble, not on a gamble, I do not Miseur give a single fuck so you and your one tooth are shit out 'o luck."
> 
> The torch on the statue of liberty burns brighter today, her builders have shown they too hold liberty above tyranny and she has a new glow about her.


It's more like the indocrinated White French people have literally committed genocide.


----------



## Dalia

Lakhota said:


> Vive la France!


Yes, the picture mean Vive les attentats et les pauvres Français qui se feront tués sous le mandat de Macron.
MARINE, MARINE.


----------



## blackhawk

If the Fench are happy about the state of their country and want more of the same they made the right choice so good for them if there not to bad.


----------



## Ravi

Meathead said:


> I often feel superior when discussing  American politics with the average poster on this site. But when it comes to the politics of foreign countries like people who believe this is a victory for the left, I have no doubt.


It's a victory for anyone that isn't a far right nut job.


----------



## Issa

There are over 7 million Muslims in France if they were all terrorists we would hear about a bomb every second. Stop your cRap....French have access to education unlike the red states of America.



Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> France is fine they have universal health care, free education and Muslims participate in French life like everyone else. One or two terrorists don't represent the millions of French Muslims. Go take a stroll honey, racism is a bad thing.
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> The French people are the ones going to be butthurt as the Muslim continue to terrorize the country like they have been doing and not having to worry about a government that will clamp down.
> 
> The French will get what they deserve.
> 
> As an American I could really care less.  Two socialist candidates.  the only difference was that one understood the damage the immigration of Muslims was doing to her country and the other was a weak surrender monkey, like Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would happen no matter who won tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> France is fucked no matter who won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [/QUOT,
> you forgot about those who where kill by terrorists ha yes it is true the leftists  don't care about that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"the leftists  don't care about that"*
> 
> No the Leftists support it, the Leftists across the world support and enable and apologise for Islamic Terrorism. The Leftists have a love in with Islam.
> 
> According to Leftists the terrorism in the world has nothing to do with Radical Islam.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

OldLady said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI for all the leftists cheering this result, just remember, in the first round, the governing socialist party only won 6% and the even-more-far-left candidate won 19%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI for all the leftists cheering this result, just remember, in the first round, the governing socialist party only won 6% and the even-more-far-left candidate won 19%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not cheering because I'm a leftist; I'm cheering because Le Pen would have headed Europe down a path back to tribalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the Muslims are not Tribalist then? The Muslims are fanatically Tribalistic, so that must be okay with you?
> 
> You just don't want our people being Tribalist because that threatens....who, tell me who it threatens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It threatens everyone when any of us go back there.  IMO.
Click to expand...


*"It threatens everyone when any of us go back there.  IMO."*

You'll have to elaborate please, because that make little sense.

Also I asked you The Muslims are fanatically Tribalistic, so that's okay with you?

The European peoples being Tribalistic threatens EVERYONE "when you go back there", well don't visit the European Continent anymore, it's that easy, stay in America.

The Muslims being Tribalistic and blowing people up etc, that's not a threat?


----------



## Dalia

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> France is fine they have universal health care, free education and Muslims participate in French life like everyone else. One or two terrorists don't represent the millions of French Muslims. Go take a stroll honey, racism is a bad thing.
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> The French people are the ones going to be butthurt as the Muslim continue to terrorize the country like they have been doing and not having to worry about a government that will clamp down.
> 
> The French will get what they deserve.
> 
> As an American I could really care less.  Two socialist candidates.  the only difference was that one understood the damage the immigration of Muslims was doing to her country and the other was a weak surrender monkey, like Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would happen no matter who won tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> France is fucked no matter who won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [/QUOT,
> you forgot about those who where kill by terrorists ha yes it is true the leftists  don't care about that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"the leftists  don't care about that"*
> 
> No the Leftists support it, the Leftists across the world support and enable and apologise for Islamic Terrorism. The Leftists have a love in with Islam.
> 
> According to Leftists the terrorism in the world has nothing to do with Radical Islam.
Click to expand...

And that piss me off so much, fuck them and their attitude of forgiveness to the terrorists i am on the victims side.


----------



## Meathead

Listen, the National Front or whatever it morphs into has become the main opposition party in France. The communists and socialist  are out.

Regardless of the  outcome, there has been a sea-change in French politics as there was in the US and UK.


----------



## Issa

Nah they are not, some can be....SOME. U are the racist.


Dalia said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are just sad...that other countries are not as racist as you are
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is a lot of butthurt in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The French people are the ones going to be butthurt as the Muslim continue to terrorize the country like they have been doing and not having to worry about a government that will clamp down.
> 
> The French will get what they deserve.
> 
> As an American I could really care less.  Two socialist candidates.  the only difference was that one understood the damage the immigration of Muslims was doing to her country and the other was a weak surrender monkey, like Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot one thing : the muslims terrorists are more racist that we are.
Click to expand...


----------



## Vastator

kiwiman127 said:


> It's nice to see that Trump and Putin, whom basically endorsed Le Pen, probably hurt Le Pen.
> The world worries about Putin's agenda and laughs and the Orange Clown.  This also show's the French aren't as easily fooled by all the fakes news that demonized Macron or the hacks of Macron. Unlike America's easily manipulated, the French don't eat up the obvious bullshit.


Obviously you don't realize that muzzies voted in this election along with the French people... Hang yourself.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Issa said:


> There are over 7 million Muslims in France if they were all terrorists we would hear about a bomb every second. Stop your cRap....French have access to education unlike the red states of America.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> France is fine they have universal health care, free education and Muslims participate in French life like everyone else. One or two terrorists don't represent the millions of French Muslims. Go take a stroll honey, racism is a bad thing.
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would happen no matter who won tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France is fucked no matter who won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [/QUOT,
> you forgot about those who where kill by terrorists ha yes it is true the leftists  don't care about that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"the leftists  don't care about that"*
> 
> No the Leftists support it, the Leftists across the world support and enable and apologise for Islamic Terrorism. The Leftists have a love in with Islam.
> 
> According to Leftists the terrorism in the world has nothing to do with Radical Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You must be in one of these American red states then, considering you illustrate your lack of education with each comment.

Now run along please, I've never noticed you before, you are new, obviously we haven't missed much you offer minimal.


----------



## Bleipriester

Political Junky said:


> Macron won.


Looks like it quite easy to manipulate elections. Some unknown clown appears and zoom gets elected.


----------



## Issa

Zizou Zizou zizou ah t es une vrais raciste.


Dalia said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vive la France!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the picture mean Vive les attentats et les pauvres Français qui se feront tués sous le mandat de Macron.
> MARINE, MARINE.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Issa said:


> Nah they are not, some can be....SOME. U are the racist.
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are just sad...that other countries are not as racist as you are
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is a lot of butthurt in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The French people are the ones going to be butthurt as the Muslim continue to terrorize the country like they have been doing and not having to worry about a government that will clamp down.
> 
> The French will get what they deserve.
> 
> As an American I could really care less.  Two socialist candidates.  the only difference was that one understood the damage the immigration of Muslims was doing to her country and the other was a weak surrender monkey, like Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot one thing : the muslims terrorists are more racist that we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


*"Nah they are not, some can be....SOME. U are the racist."*

The above is the best example you have given so far as to your lack of education.


----------



## Dalia

Issa said:


> There are over 7 million Muslims in France if they were all terrorists we would hear about a bomb every second. Stop your cRap....French have access to education unlike the red states of America.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> France is fine they have universal health care, free education and Muslims participate in French life like everyone else. One or two terrorists don't represent the millions of French Muslims. Go take a stroll honey, racism is a bad thing.
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would happen no matter who won tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France is fucked no matter who won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [/QUOT,
> you forgot about those who where kill by terrorists ha yes it is true the leftists  don't care about that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"the leftists  don't care about that"*
> 
> No the Leftists support it, the Leftists across the world support and enable and apologise for Islamic Terrorism. The Leftists have a love in with Islam.
> 
> According to Leftists the terrorism in the world has nothing to do with Radical Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Listen Issa, when the attacks of Paris in November 2015 happen did you know that some muslims did celebrate in a bar the night of the attacks ? when people were kill shot down like dog.


----------



## Meathead

Ravi said:


> It's a victory for anyone that isn't a far right nut job.


I guess you have to take what you can get, not unlike a cheap hooker.


----------



## Issa

You seem to be better than all here...I've seen you telling the same thing to others. Are you Jesup or what?



Lucy Hamilton said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are over 7 million Muslims in France if they were all terrorists we would hear about a bomb every second. Stop your cRap....French have access to education unlike the red states of America.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> France is fine they have universal health care, free education and Muslims participate in French life like everyone else. One or two terrorists don't represent the millions of French Muslims. Go take a stroll honey, racism is a bad thing.
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> France is fucked no matter who won.
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT,
> you forgot about those who where kill by terrorists ha yes it is true the leftists  don't care about that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"the leftists  don't care about that"*
> 
> No the Leftists support it, the Leftists across the world support and enable and apologise for Islamic Terrorism. The Leftists have a love in with Islam.
> 
> According to Leftists the terrorism in the world has nothing to do with Radical Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be in one of these American red states then, considering you illustrate your lack of education with each comment.
> 
> Now run along please, I've never noticed you before, you are new, obviously we haven't missed much you offer minimal.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ravi

Meathead said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I often feel superior when discussing  American politics with the average poster on this site. But when it comes to the politics of foreign countries like people who believe this is a victory for the left, I have no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a victory for anyone that isn't a far right nut job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you have to take what you can get, not unlike a cheap hooker.
Click to expand...

Lol, is that one of your superior insights?


----------



## Hossfly

Looks like I'm going back to eating Freedom Fries again. May 10, 1940 the Nazis invaded France who surrendered on June 22, 1940, cause the French to weep.






They have been occupied ever since by left wing crazies. In 2013 the Muslim population reached 10% of the population or 6.5 million. France is doomed.


----------



## Desperado

Flash said:


> Serves the French right for letting all the fucking Muslims into their country.  Like what Obama and Crooked Hillary wanted to do to the US.
> 
> I won't feel sorry for the Useful Idiots in the next terrorist attack.
> 
> 
> View attachment 125329



A picture is worth a thousand words


----------



## Issa

Lol like they did when 9/11 happened like Trump said? Ya racists share the same lies? Lol
And Muslims in a bar? Hahahaha


Dalia said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are over 7 million Muslims in France if they were all terrorists we would hear about a bomb every second. Stop your cRap....French have access to education unlike the red states of America.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> France is fine they have universal health care, free education and Muslims participate in French life like everyone else. One or two terrorists don't represent the millions of French Muslims. Go take a stroll honey, racism is a bad thing.
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> France is fucked no matter who won.
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT,
> you forgot about those who where kill by terrorists ha yes it is true the leftists  don't care about that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"the leftists  don't care about that"*
> 
> No the Leftists support it, the Leftists across the world support and enable and apologise for Islamic Terrorism. The Leftists have a love in with Islam.
> 
> According to Leftists the terrorism in the world has nothing to do with Radical Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen Issa, when the attacks of Paris in November 2015 happen did you know that some muslims did celebrate in a bar the night of the attacks ? when people were kill shot down like dog.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dalia

Issa said:


> Zizou Zizou zizou ah t es une vrais raciste.
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vive la France!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the picture mean Vive les attentats et les pauvres Français qui se feront tués sous le mandat de Macron.
> MARINE, MARINE.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

My country should be protect from the terorists


----------



## Meathead

Ravi said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I often feel superior when discussing  American politics with the average poster on this site. But when it comes to the politics of foreign countries like people who believe this is a victory for the left, I have no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a victory for anyone that isn't a far right nut job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you have to take what you can get, not unlike a cheap hooker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, is that one of your superior insights?
Click to expand...

No, that was yours.


----------



## OldLady

Dalia said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can;t believe France elected that globalist who married his school teacher.
> The French will get what they deserve
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it , it is not a nightmare a joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't cry, snowflake.  Everything will be just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your a snowflake, Nothing will be fine, you don' give a shit because you don't live in France
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will keep my fingers crossed for you, Dalia, that you remain safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will likely leave France and go live at The island of prince edouard, i can't stand this place anymore
Click to expand...

That's not far from my neck of the woods, Dalia.  I believe you will like it there, but it is nothing like Europe.


----------



## Ravi

Dalia said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zizou Zizou zizou ah t es une vrais raciste.
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vive la France!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the picture mean Vive les attentats et les pauvres Français qui se feront tués sous le mandat de Macron.
> MARINE, MARINE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My country should be protect from the terorists
Click to expand...

What's stopping you from protecting your country?


----------



## Dalia

Issa said:


> Lol like they did when 9/11 happened like Trump said? Ya racists share the same lies? Lol
> And Muslims in a bar? Hahahaha
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are over 7 million Muslims in France if they were all terrorists we would hear about a bomb every second. Stop your cRap....French have access to education unlike the red states of America.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> France is fine they have universal health care, free education and Muslims participate in French life like everyone else. One or two terrorists don't represent the millions of French Muslims. Go take a stroll honey, racism is a bad thing.
> [/QUOT,
> you forgot about those who where kill by terrorists ha yes it is true the leftists  don't care about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"the leftists  don't care about that"*
> 
> No the Leftists support it, the Leftists across the world support and enable and apologise for Islamic Terrorism. The Leftists have a love in with Islam.
> 
> According to Leftists the terrorism in the world has nothing to do with Radical Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen Issa, when the attacks of Paris in November 2015 happen did you know that some muslims did celebrate in a bar the night of the attacks ? when people were kill shot down like dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It was see on tv...in Direct, OK the one who defend the terrorists, go way you are starting to piss me off.


----------



## Dalia

OldLady said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it , it is not a nightmare a joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't cry, snowflake.  Everything will be just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your a snowflake, Nothing will be fine, you don' give a shit because you don't live in France
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will keep my fingers crossed for you, Dalia, that you remain safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will likely leave France and go live at The island of prince edouard, i can't stand this place anymore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not far from my neck of the woods, Dalia.  I believe you will like it there, but it is nothing like Europe.
Click to expand...

Thank, my sister live overthere beautiful place, anyway it can't be worse then here.


----------



## Dalia

Ravi said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zizou Zizou zizou ah t es une vrais raciste.
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vive la France!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the picture mean Vive les attentats et les pauvres Français qui se feront tués sous le mandat de Macron.
> MARINE, MARINE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My country should be protect from the terorists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's stopping you from protecting your country?
Click to expand...

The borders wide open and people who have S files that are not monitored at all times, they are" careful "10,000 people.


----------



## Flash

IResist said:


> Fear and hate has lost in France. That's more than what I can say about America.




The hate that won is the Muslims now being able to continue their terrorism and transforming France to Islam because the French don't have the courage to stop it.


----------



## Issa

Be open minded stop being racist and hateful. Muslims in France are doctors, teachers factory workers, politicians, media members, etc....don't let your racism blind you.
Your best comedians, athletes, thinkers, scientists, writers, artists, soldiers, are muslims. Embrace them. They helped liberate France from the Nazis, remember ?

.



Dalia said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol like they did when 9/11 happened like Trump said? Ya racists share the same lies? Lol
> And Muslims in a bar? Hahahaha
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are over 7 million Muslims in France if they were all terrorists we would hear about a bomb every second. Stop your cRap....French have access to education unlike the red states of America.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"the leftists  don't care about that"*
> 
> No the Leftists support it, the Leftists across the world support and enable and apologise for Islamic Terrorism. The Leftists have a love in with Islam.
> 
> According to Leftists the terrorism in the world has nothing to do with Radical Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen Issa, when the attacks of Paris in November 2015 happen did you know that some muslims did celebrate in a bar the night of the attacks ? when people were kill shot down like dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was see on tv...in Direct, OK the one who defend the terrorists, go way you are starting to piss me off.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dalia

Flash said:


> IResist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fear and hate has lost in France. That's more than what I can say about America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hate that won is the Muslims now being able to continue their terrorism and transforming France to Islam because the French don't have the courage to stop it.
Click to expand...

The terrorists began to want revenge the fact that the veil was banned in the schools, that is how it started


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Meathead said:


> Listen, the National Front or whatever it morphs into has become the main opposition party in France. The communists and socialist  are out.
> 
> Regardless of the  outcome, there has been a sea-change in French politics as there was in the US and UK.



Exactly, the results of the First Round illustrated this that the Left and the Far Left are finished in French politics for the considerable future.

The next set of terrorist attacks in France will also show what future Macron has, he can of course be removed if need be, there is no Vice President position....Macron can be Impeached, French Senators brought in the new rules in 2014.

With any luck the Granny Fucker will drop the ball big time with the continued terrorist attacks, he'll be seen as a threat to the safety of the people, unable to protect them and do what needs to be done and will be Impeached and with no Vice President to take over from him 

*France gets new powers to impeach country's president*

*French lawmakers now have the ability to launch a US-style impeachment of their president*

*"French lawmakers have the power to launch a US-style impeachment of their president under a new law passed on Wednesday.

Heads of state in France have until now enjoyed some of the strongest legal protections in the western world - only removable in cases of high treason.

But the law approved by the Constitutional Council on Wednesday sets out a procedure for removing the president from office in cases where there has been a "breach of their duties that is clearly incompatible with the exercise of their mandate".

The impeachment process first requires 10 per cent of upper house senators and 10 per cent of lower house deputies to sign a resolution.

A two-thirds majority in both houses of parliament must then vote to convene a special session of select lawmakers known as the High Court."
*
France gets new powers to impeach country's president


----------



## Flash

Lucy Hamilton said:


> [
> 
> France is fucked no matter who won.



France sealed their fate on being fucked when they turned socialist after WWII when the US put them on welfare.

The only question is how are they getting fucked.  Looks like they chose to be be fucked by the Muslims.  They didn't have the courage to vote for someone that ran on a platform to seal the borders and round up the filthy hate filled Muslims and send them back to Allahland.


----------



## Dalia

Issa said:


> Be open minded stop being racist and hateful. Muslims in France are doctors, teachers factory workers, politicians, media members, etc....don't let your racism blind you.
> Your best comedians, athletes, thinkers, scientists, writers, artists, soldiers, are muslims. Embrace them. They helped liberate France from the Nazis, remember ?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol like they did when 9/11 happened like Trump said? Ya racists share the same lies? Lol
> And Muslims in a bar? Hahahaha
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are over 7 million Muslims in France if they were all terrorists we would hear about a bomb every second. Stop your cRap....French have access to education unlike the red states of America.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"the leftists  don't care about that"*
> 
> No the Leftists support it, the Leftists across the world support and enable and apologise for Islamic Terrorism. The Leftists have a love in with Islam.
> 
> According to Leftists the terrorism in the world has nothing to do with Radical Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen Issa, when the attacks of Paris in November 2015 happen did you know that some muslims did celebrate in a bar the night of the attacks ? when people were kill shot down like dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was see on tv...in Direct, OK the one who defend the terrorists, go way you are starting to piss me off.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

NO! It is the American that liberate the French on June 6 1944 in Normandie that is why i love American peoples.
Question for you : How many American soldiers died in omaha beach?


----------



## Flash




----------



## reconmark

Flash said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> France is fucked no matter who won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France sealed their fate on being fucked when they turned socialist after WWII when the US put them on welfare.
> 
> The only question is how are they getting fucked.  Looks like they chose to be be fucked by the Muslims.  They didn't have the courage to vote for someone that ran on a platform to seal the borders and round up the filthy hate filled Muslims and send them back to Allahland.
Click to expand...

Good for the people of France, all the people, all the colors, all the races and all the religions...
LeePussy and her ignorant , racist, low I.Q. vermin were told to shut the fuck up and go back to wishing for hitler's return.

Maybe Americans will be that smart for the next election...


----------



## Flash




----------



## Issa

Ah so there were no algerian, Moroccan, Senegalese soldiers from the colonies. My grandfather who happens to be Moroccan fought there while his country was occupied by France. Thousands of Muslims died fighting the nazis. U gonna deny that?

Oh and thousands of French people fled to Morocco, algeria and Tunisia, and guess what we didn't kick them out.



Dalia said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be open minded stop being racist and hateful. Muslims in France are doctors, teachers factory workers, politicians, media members, etc....don't let your racism blind you.
> Your best comedians, athletes, thinkers, scientists, writers, artists, soldiers, are muslims. Embrace them. They helped liberate France from the Nazis, remember ?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol like they did when 9/11 happened like Trump said? Ya racists share the same lies? Lol
> And Muslims in a bar? Hahahaha
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are over 7 million Muslims in France if they were all terrorists we would hear about a bomb every second. Stop your cRap....French have access to education unlike the red states of America.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen Issa, when the attacks of Paris in November 2015 happen did you know that some muslims did celebrate in a bar the night of the attacks ? when people were kill shot down like dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was see on tv...in Direct, OK the one who defend the terrorists, go way you are starting to piss me off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO! It is the American that liberate the French on June 6 1944 in Normandie that is why i love American peoples.
> Question for you : How many American soldiers died in omaha beach?
Click to expand...


----------



## Flash

reconmark said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> France is fucked no matter who won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France sealed their fate on being fucked when they turned socialist after WWII when the US put them on welfare.
> 
> The only question is how are they getting fucked.  Looks like they chose to be be fucked by the Muslims.  They didn't have the courage to vote for someone that ran on a platform to seal the borders and round up the filthy hate filled Muslims and send them back to Allahland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for the people of France, all the people, all the colors, all the races and all the religions...
> LeePussy and her ignorant , racist, low I.Q. vermin were told to shut the fuck up and go back to wishing for hitler's return.
> 
> Maybe Americans will be that smart for the next election...
Click to expand...



Fuck diversity.

Fuck the Muslims.

France survived as a nation for a thousand years and now are giving up their country to the frigging Muslims.

Despicable.


----------



## Issa

Mr Hitler...the world isn't as hateful as you are. A Muslim was the last st country to sign a treaty with the US Google it.



Flash said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> France is fucked no matter who won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France sealed their fate on being fucked when they turned socialist after WWII when the US put them on welfare.
> 
> The only question is how are they getting fucked.  Looks like they chose to be be fucked by the Muslims.  They didn't have the courage to vote for someone that ran on a platform to seal the borders and round up the filthy hate filled Muslims and send them back to Allahland.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

SYTFE said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Same Old Shit!*
> 
> *View attachment 125331*
> 
> 
> *View attachment 125332*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You show the French some goddamn respect, punk!  They gave us the Statue of Liberty!  And croissants!
Click to expand...



​


----------



## Issa

Potty mouth you are and racist ;p....cry baby cry.



Flash said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> France is fucked no matter who won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France sealed their fate on being fucked when they turned socialist after WWII when the US put them on welfare.
> 
> The only question is how are they getting fucked.  Looks like they chose to be be fucked by the Muslims.  They didn't have the courage to vote for someone that ran on a platform to seal the borders and round up the filthy hate filled Muslims and send them back to Allahland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for the people of France, all the people, all the colors, all the races and all the religions...
> LeePussy and her ignorant , racist, low I.Q. vermin were told to shut the fuck up and go back to wishing for hitler's return.
> 
> Maybe Americans will be that smart for the next election...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck diversity.
> 
> Fuck the Muslims.
> 
> France survived as a nation for a thousand years and now are giving up their country to the frigging Muslims.
> 
> Despicable.
Click to expand...


----------



## Vastator

Dalia said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can;t believe France elected that globalist who married his school teacher.
> The French will get what they deserve
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it , it is not a nightmare a joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't cry, snowflake.  Everything will be just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your a snowflake, Nothing will be fine, you don' give a shit because you don't live in France
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will keep my fingers crossed for you, Dalia, that you remain safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will likely leave France and go live at The island of prince edouard, i can't stand this place anymore
Click to expand...

The USA is always an option.


----------



## reconmark

Flash said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> France is fucked no matter who won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France sealed their fate on being fucked when they turned socialist after WWII when the US put them on welfare.
> 
> The only question is how are they getting fucked.  Looks like they chose to be be fucked by the Muslims.  They didn't have the courage to vote for someone that ran on a platform to seal the borders and round up the filthy hate filled Muslims and send them back to Allahland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for the people of France, all the people, all the colors, all the races and all the religions...
> LeePussy and her ignorant , racist, low I.Q. vermin were told to shut the fuck up and go back to wishing for hitler's return.
> 
> Maybe Americans will be that smart for the next election...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck diversity.
> 
> Fuck the Muslims.
> 
> France survived as a nation for a thousand years and now are giving up their country to the frigging Muslims.
> 
> Despicable.
Click to expand...

Hey...LePussy lost and she needs her cue cards back...lol...


----------



## Meathead

Issa said:


> Be open minded stop being racist and hateful. Muslims in France are doctors, teachers factory workers, politicians, media members, etc....don't let your racism blind you.
> Your best comedians, athletes, thinkers, scientists, writers, artists, soldiers, are muslims. Embrace them. They helped liberate France from the Nazis, remember ?


You come off like a Beta-male who would think that getting  raped by a Muslim is what you deserved.

I expect Dalia is very different.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Issa said:


> Be open minded stop being racist and hateful. Muslims in France are doctors, teachers factory workers, politicians, media members, etc....don't let your racism blind you.
> Your best comedians, athletes, thinkers, scientists, writers, artists, soldiers, are muslims. Embrace them. They helped liberate France from the Nazis, remember ?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol like they did when 9/11 happened like Trump said? Ya racists share the same lies? Lol
> And Muslims in a bar? Hahahaha
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are over 7 million Muslims in France if they were all terrorists we would hear about a bomb every second. Stop your cRap....French have access to education unlike the red states of America.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"the leftists  don't care about that"*
> 
> No the Leftists support it, the Leftists across the world support and enable and apologise for Islamic Terrorism. The Leftists have a love in with Islam.
> 
> According to Leftists the terrorism in the world has nothing to do with Radical Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen Issa, when the attacks of Paris in November 2015 happen did you know that some muslims did celebrate in a bar the night of the attacks ? when people were kill shot down like dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was see on tv...in Direct, OK the one who defend the terrorists, go way you are starting to piss me off.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You're a pacifist. Wake up for God sakes!


----------



## Hossfly

Issa said:


> If it wasn't for France the US would've never seen the light and produced an ignorant tool like you. Go read history, you are embarrassing your countrymen.
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Same Old Shit!*
> 
> *View attachment 125331*
> 
> 
> *View attachment 125332*
Click to expand...


----------



## dani67

bad choice


----------



## Dalia

Issa said:


> Ah so there were no algerian, Moroccan, Senegalese soldiers from the colonies. My grandfather who happens to be Moroccan fought there while his country was occupied by France. Thousands of Muslims died fighting the nazis. U gonna deny that?
> 
> Oh and thousands of French people fled to Morocco, algeria and Tunisia, and guess what we didn't kick them out.
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be open minded stop being racist and hateful. Muslims in France are doctors, teachers factory workers, politicians, media members, etc....don't let your racism blind you.
> Your best comedians, athletes, thinkers, scientists, writers, artists, soldiers, are muslims. Embrace them. They helped liberate France from the Nazis, remember ?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol like they did when 9/11 happened like Trump said? Ya racists share the same lies? Lol
> And Muslims in a bar? Hahahaha
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen Issa, when the attacks of Paris in November 2015 happen did you know that some muslims did celebrate in a bar the night of the attacks ? when people were kill shot down like dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was see on tv...in Direct, OK the one who defend the terrorists, go way you are starting to piss me off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO! It is the American that liberate the French on June 6 1944 in Normandie that is why i love American peoples.
> Question for you : How many American soldiers died in omaha beach?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

How many American soldiers died in Obama beach ?, you don't know the answer because you don't care but guess what i care. and i go to Normandie to see the cross and not you i imagine ?


----------



## reconmark

Meathead said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be open minded stop being racist and hateful. Muslims in France are doctors, teachers factory workers, politicians, media members, etc....don't let your racism blind you.
> Your best comedians, athletes, thinkers, scientists, writers, artists, soldiers, are muslims. Embrace them. They helped liberate France from the Nazis, remember ?
> 
> 
> 
> You come off like a Beta-male who would think that getting  raped by a Muslim is what you deserved.
Click to expand...

You come off as one of the snotty nosed lower rung whites who are bitching because LePussy lost...


----------



## reconmark




----------



## Meathead

reconmark said:


> You come off as one of the snotty nosed lower rung whites who are bitching because LePussy lost...


I never supported Hillary. Never liked her. Obviously, you misunderstood.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

reconmark said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be open minded stop being racist and hateful. Muslims in France are doctors, teachers factory workers, politicians, media members, etc....don't let your racism blind you.
> Your best comedians, athletes, thinkers, scientists, writers, artists, soldiers, are muslims. Embrace them. They helped liberate France from the Nazis, remember ?
> 
> 
> 
> You come off like a Beta-male who would think that getting  raped by a Muslim is what you deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You come off as one of the snotty nosed lower rung whites who are bitching because LePussy lost...
Click to expand...

The White genocide of Europe is almost complete with the election of Macron. The islamification will be in the near future.


----------



## Toro

Macron married his teacher.

I had a thing for my art teacher. 

I should have bedded her. 

I'd be Prime Minister today!


----------



## Meathead

Steve_McGarrett said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be open minded stop being racist and hateful. Muslims in France are doctors, teachers factory workers, politicians, media members, etc....don't let your racism blind you.
> Your best comedians, athletes, thinkers, scientists, writers, artists, soldiers, are muslims. Embrace them. They helped liberate France from the Nazis, remember ?
> 
> 
> 
> You come off like a Beta-male who would think that getting  raped by a Muslim is what you deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You come off as one of the snotty nosed lower rung whites who are bitching because LePussy lost...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The White genocide of Europe is almost complete with the election of Macron.
Click to expand...

Stop putting yourself down to their level. Seriously!


----------



## reconmark

Meathead said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> You come off as one of the snotty nosed lower rung whites who are bitching because LePussy lost...
> 
> 
> 
> I never supported Hillary. Never liked her. Obviously, you misunderstood.
Click to expand...

We know who you did support and she just lost...now go cry and then shut the fuck up!!!


----------



## OldLady

Lucy Hamilton said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI for all the leftists cheering this result, just remember, in the first round, the governing socialist party only won 6% and the even-more-far-left candidate won 19%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI for all the leftists cheering this result, just remember, in the first round, the governing socialist party only won 6% and the even-more-far-left candidate won 19%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not cheering because I'm a leftist; I'm cheering because Le Pen would have headed Europe down a path back to tribalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the Muslims are not Tribalist then? The Muslims are fanatically Tribalistic, so that must be okay with you?
> 
> You just don't want our people being Tribalist because that threatens....who, tell me who it threatens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It threatens everyone when any of us go back there.  IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"It threatens everyone when any of us go back there.  IMO."*
> 
> You'll have to elaborate please, because that make little sense.
> 
> Also I asked you The Muslims are fanatically Tribalistic, so that's okay with you?
> 
> The European peoples being Tribalistic threatens EVERYONE "when you go back there", well don't visit the European Continent anymore, it's that easy, stay in America.
> 
> The Muslims being Tribalistic and blowing people up etc, that's not a threat?
Click to expand...

Please do not conflate Muslims with terrorists.  You have had serious issues with terrorism in Europe and I understand your concern, but pulling back into your own self interests, kicking out all Muslims and growling at neighbors is NOT the solution.    Tribalism is what started two World Wars and it DID wind up involving us.  One country decides its better than the rest and wants to have more real estate....voila.  Or maybe it decides they have the ONLY correct solution and try to force it on all their neighbors.   Maybe the last seventy years of peace in the West has something to do with cooperating as a whole rather than patchwork alliances that shift with every election.
That wouldn't make it easier to fight terrorism.  Why would it?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Issa said:


> Lol like they did when 9/11 happened like Trump said? Ya racists share the same lies? Lol
> And Muslims in a bar? Hahahaha
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are over 7 million Muslims in France if they were all terrorists we would hear about a bomb every second. Stop your cRap....French have access to education unlike the red states of America.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> France is fine they have universal health care, free education and Muslims participate in French life like everyone else. One or two terrorists don't represent the millions of French Muslims. Go take a stroll honey, racism is a bad thing.
> [/QUOT,
> you forgot about those who where kill by terrorists ha yes it is true the leftists  don't care about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"the leftists  don't care about that"*
> 
> No the Leftists support it, the Leftists across the world support and enable and apologise for Islamic Terrorism. The Leftists have a love in with Islam.
> 
> According to Leftists the terrorism in the world has nothing to do with Radical Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen Issa, when the attacks of Paris in November 2015 happen did you know that some muslims did celebrate in a bar the night of the attacks ? when people were kill shot down like dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


*"And Muslims in a bar?" *

Many Muslim males go to bars and drink alcohol, they also take drugs, the Islamic's who did that November 2015 attack in Paris, several of them were known to drink and take drugs, because some family members said that they did.


----------



## OldLady

Dalia said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't cry, snowflake.  Everything will be just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your a snowflake, Nothing will be fine, you don' give a shit because you don't live in France
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will keep my fingers crossed for you, Dalia, that you remain safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will likely leave France and go live at The island of prince edouard, i can't stand this place anymore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not far from my neck of the woods, Dalia.  I believe you will like it there, but it is nothing like Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank, my sister live overthere beautiful place, anyway it can't be worse then here.
Click to expand...

It's peaceful, but pretty unsophisticated.


----------



## Hossfly

Issa said:


> There are over 7 million Muslims in France if they were all terrorists we would hear about a bomb every second. Stop your cRap....French have access to education unlike the red states of America.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> France is fine they have universal health care, free education and Muslims participate in French life like everyone else. One or two terrorists don't represent the millions of French Muslims. Go take a stroll honey, racism is a bad thing.
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would happen no matter who won tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France is fucked no matter who won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [/QUOT,
> you forgot about those who where kill by terrorists ha yes it is true the leftists  don't care about that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"the leftists  don't care about that"*
> 
> No the Leftists support it, the Leftists across the world support and enable and apologise for Islamic Terrorism. The Leftists have a love in with Islam.
> 
> According to Leftists the terrorism in the world has nothing to do with Radical Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## reconmark

Meathead said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be open minded stop being racist and hateful. Muslims in France are doctors, teachers factory workers, politicians, media members, etc....don't let your racism blind you.
> Your best comedians, athletes, thinkers, scientists, writers, artists, soldiers, are muslims. Embrace them. They helped liberate France from the Nazis, remember ?
> 
> 
> 
> You come off like a Beta-male who would think that getting  raped by a Muslim is what you deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You come off as one of the snotty nosed lower rung whites who are bitching because LePussy lost...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The White genocide of Europe is almost complete with the election of Macron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop putting yourself down to their level. Seriously!
Click to expand...

He, like you are already down to that level, hence your wailing at the lost of LePussy...
Didn't I already tell you to go cry and then shut the fuck up???


----------



## Dalia

Steve_McGarrett said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be open minded stop being racist and hateful. Muslims in France are doctors, teachers factory workers, politicians, media members, etc....don't let your racism blind you.
> Your best comedians, athletes, thinkers, scientists, writers, artists, soldiers, are muslims. Embrace them. They helped liberate France from the Nazis, remember ?
> 
> 
> 
> You come off like a Beta-male who would think that getting  raped by a Muslim is what you deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You come off as one of the snotty nosed lower rung whites who are bitching because LePussy lost...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The White genocide of Europe is almost complete with the election of Macron.
Click to expand...

Macron have No majority and he is a former banker at the feet of Merkel





Pauvres de nous Français, we are doom


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Issa said:


> Be open minded stop being racist and hateful. Muslims in France are doctors, teachers factory workers, politicians, media members, etc....don't let your racism blind you.
> Your best comedians, athletes, thinkers, scientists, writers, artists, soldiers, are muslims. Embrace them. They helped liberate France from the Nazis, remember ?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol like they did when 9/11 happened like Trump said? Ya racists share the same lies? Lol
> And Muslims in a bar? Hahahaha
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are over 7 million Muslims in France if they were all terrorists we would hear about a bomb every second. Stop your cRap....French have access to education unlike the red states of America.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"the leftists  don't care about that"*
> 
> No the Leftists support it, the Leftists across the world support and enable and apologise for Islamic Terrorism. The Leftists have a love in with Islam.
> 
> According to Leftists the terrorism in the world has nothing to do with Radical Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen Issa, when the attacks of Paris in November 2015 happen did you know that some muslims did celebrate in a bar the night of the attacks ? when people were kill shot down like dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was see on tv...in Direct, OK the one who defend the terrorists, go way you are starting to piss me off.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


*"Your best comedians, athletes, thinkers, scientists, writers, artists, soldiers, are muslims. Embrace them. They helped liberate France from the Nazis, remember ?"*

You are beyond moronic, why you are even bothering who knows, your above comments are your most idiotic yet, did you even have any education, probably not.


----------



## Issa

I didn't deny that....is you who didn't wanna recognize the facts that Muslims fought to liberate France. I know it hurts but it's a fact that you have to admit. 




Dalia said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah so there were no algerian, Moroccan, Senegalese soldiers from the colonies. My grandfather who happens to be Moroccan fought there while his country was occupied by France. Thousands of Muslims died fighting the nazis. U gonna deny that?
> 
> Oh and thousands of French people fled to Morocco, algeria and Tunisia, and guess what we didn't kick them out.
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be open minded stop being racist and hateful. Muslims in France are doctors, teachers factory workers, politicians, media members, etc....don't let your racism blind you.
> Your best comedians, athletes, thinkers, scientists, writers, artists, soldiers, are muslims. Embrace them. They helped liberate France from the Nazis, remember ?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol like they did when 9/11 happened like Trump said? Ya racists share the same lies? Lol
> And Muslims in a bar? Hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> It was see on tv...in Direct, OK the one who defend the terrorists, go way you are starting to piss me off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO! It is the American that liberate the French on June 6 1944 in Normandie that is why i love American peoples.
> Question for you : How many American soldiers died in omaha beach?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many American soldiers died in Obama beach ?, you don't know the answer because you don't care but guess what i care. and i go to Normandie to see the cross and not you i imagine ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

France will never wake from this nightmare until their daily comfort is stripped from them, their financial security, their physical security, only then will they realize that they've abdicated their people's future and their nation's future under the current dispensation.

The third-world invasion will continue, the violence and unrest will grow, terrorist attacks will continue and multiply, the globalists will ensure that it is demographically impossible to vote their way out of this.


----------



## Dalia

OldLady said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your a snowflake, Nothing will be fine, you don' give a shit because you don't live in France
> 
> 
> 
> I will keep my fingers crossed for you, Dalia, that you remain safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will likely leave France and go live at The island of prince edouard, i can't stand this place anymore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not far from my neck of the woods, Dalia.  I believe you will like it there, but it is nothing like Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank, my sister live overthere beautiful place, anyway it can't be worse then here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's peaceful, but pretty unsophisticated.
Click to expand...

I adore my sisters and overthere there is a lot Fresh fish and her husband is a musician he plays the guitar wonderfully he is Acadian


----------



## Hossfly

reconmark said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be open minded stop being racist and hateful. Muslims in France are doctors, teachers factory workers, politicians, media members, etc....don't let your racism blind you.
> Your best comedians, athletes, thinkers, scientists, writers, artists, soldiers, are muslims. Embrace them. They helped liberate France from the Nazis, remember ?
> 
> 
> 
> You come off like a Beta-male who would think that getting  raped by a Muslim is what you deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You come off as one of the snotty nosed lower rung whites who are bitching because LePussy lost...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The White genocide of Europe is almost complete with the election of Macron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop putting yourself down to their level. Seriously!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He, like you are already down to that level, hence your wailing at the lost of LePussy...
> Didn't I already tell you to go cry and then shut the fuck up???
Click to expand...


----------



## Flash

Issa said:


> Mr Hitler...the world isn't as hateful as you are. A Muslim was the last st country to sign a treaty with the US Google it.
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> France is fucked no matter who won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France sealed their fate on being fucked when they turned socialist after WWII when the US put them on welfare.
> 
> The only question is how are they getting fucked.  Looks like they chose to be be fucked by the Muslims.  They didn't have the courage to vote for someone that ran on a platform to seal the borders and round up the filthy hate filled Muslims and send them back to Allahland.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Sovereignty is not hatred..

Only you Moon Bats wouldn't understand that concept. 

The friggin Muslim need to stay in their own countries and fix their own problems and not spread their hate and terrorism around like we have seen in France the last couple of years.


----------



## Issa

Half of my family lives in France, I visited it over 40 times, fluent in French, and knows what's going on in that country politically and socially.
As for my education, I have 2 bachelors, I speak fluently 5 languages and English happens to be my 5th. What else you wanna know?



Lucy Hamilton said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be open minded stop being racist and hateful. Muslims in France are doctors, teachers factory workers, politicians, media members, etc....don't let your racism blind you.
> Your best comedians, athletes, thinkers, scientists, writers, artists, soldiers, are muslims. Embrace them. They helped liberate France from the Nazis, remember ?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol like they did when 9/11 happened like Trump said? Ya racists share the same lies? Lol
> And Muslims in a bar? Hahahaha
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are over 7 million Muslims in France if they were all terrorists we would hear about a bomb every second. Stop your cRap....French have access to education unlike the red states of America.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen Issa, when the attacks of Paris in November 2015 happen did you know that some muslims did celebrate in a bar the night of the attacks ? when people were kill shot down like dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was see on tv...in Direct, OK the one who defend the terrorists, go way you are starting to piss me off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Your best comedians, athletes, thinkers, scientists, writers, artists, soldiers, are muslims. Embrace them. They helped liberate France from the Nazis, remember ?"*
> 
> You are beyond moronic, why you are even bothering who knows, your above comments are your most idiotic yet, did you even have any education, probably not.
Click to expand...


----------



## Meathead

reconmark said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be open minded stop being racist and hateful. Muslims in France are doctors, teachers factory workers, politicians, media members, etc....don't let your racism blind you.
> Your best comedians, athletes, thinkers, scientists, writers, artists, soldiers, are muslims. Embrace them. They helped liberate France from the Nazis, remember ?
> 
> 
> 
> You come off like a Beta-male who would think that getting  raped by a Muslim is what you deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You come off as one of the snotty nosed lower rung whites who are bitching because LePussy lost...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The White genocide of Europe is almost complete with the election of Macron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop putting yourself down to their level. Seriously!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He, like you are already down to that level, hence your wailing at the lost of LePussy...
> Didn't I already tell you to go cry and then shut the fuck up???
Click to expand...

No, you told me you like taking it up the kazoo by Muzzies, and I believe you. First, we must build up trust and I don't care if you're gay regardless of how disgusting I think your proclivities may be.


----------



## Dalia

Issa said:


> I didn't deny that....is you who didn't wanna recognize the facts that Muslims fought to liberate France. I know it hurts but it's a fact that you have to admit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah so there were no algerian, Moroccan, Senegalese soldiers from the colonies. My grandfather who happens to be Moroccan fought there while his country was occupied by France. Thousands of Muslims died fighting the nazis. U gonna deny that?
> 
> Oh and thousands of French people fled to Morocco, algeria and Tunisia, and guess what we didn't kick them out.
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be open minded stop being racist and hateful. Muslims in France are doctors, teachers factory workers, politicians, media members, etc....don't let your racism blind you.
> Your best comedians, athletes, thinkers, scientists, writers, artists, soldiers, are muslims. Embrace them. They helped liberate France from the Nazis, remember ?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was see on tv...in Direct, OK the one who defend the terrorists, go way you are starting to piss me off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO! It is the American that liberate the French on June 6 1944 in Normandie that is why i love American peoples.
> Question for you : How many American soldiers died in omaha beach?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many American soldiers died in Obama beach ?, you don't know the answer because you don't care but guess what i care. and i go to Normandie to see the cross and not you i imagine ?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Ok, you don't know...shame on you to not know about the American who donate their lives for my country.

Here :

*An estimated 2,400 Americans from the 1st and 29th Infantry Divisions died in the D-Day invasion on Omaha Beach on June 6, 1944.* The troops were pinned down by the German 352nd Infantry Division, according to About.com, because the German fortifications were undamaged by a pre-invasion bombing that fell inland

Despite the heavy losses at Omaha Beach, 34,000 troops had been landed there by the end of D-Day, according to History Learning Site. While the total German losses on D-Day are unknown, the D-Day Museum estimates the figure to be between 4,000 and 9,000. In total, over 425,000 troops from the German and Allied forces were either killed, wounded or went missing during Battle of Normandy, according to the D-Day Museum, and between 15,000 and 20,000 French civilians were killed


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dalia said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be open minded stop being racist and hateful. Muslims in France are doctors, teachers factory workers, politicians, media members, etc....don't let your racism blind you.
> Your best comedians, athletes, thinkers, scientists, writers, artists, soldiers, are muslims. Embrace them. They helped liberate France from the Nazis, remember ?
> 
> 
> 
> You come off like a Beta-male who would think that getting  raped by a Muslim is what you deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You come off as one of the snotty nosed lower rung whites who are bitching because LePussy lost...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The White genocide of Europe is almost complete with the election of Macron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Macron have No majority and he is a former banker at the feet of Merkel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauvres de nous Français, we are doom
Click to expand...


What an embarrassing photograph that is, even more embarrassing than the pictures of Macron with his 65 year old wife who has children in his age group, seduced him when he was 15, his parents moved the family away and the creepy woman stalked him to the new town and seduced him again and they got married when he was 18 and she was 42....she has seven Grandchildren, he's a step-Grandfather at 39 and his step-children all in their 30s call him Dad.

Wow what a weirdo freak he and his 65 year old wife both are.

Why should Macron care what happens to France, he has no stake in France's future, like Merkel he's produced no children of his own, so why should he care what happens to France or even if France as France is even existing in 50 years from now.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Issa said:


> I didn't deny that....is you who didn't wanna recognize the facts that Muslims fought to liberate France. I know it hurts but it's a fact that you have to admit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah so there were no algerian, Moroccan, Senegalese soldiers from the colonies. My grandfather who happens to be Moroccan fought there while his country was occupied by France. Thousands of Muslims died fighting the nazis. U gonna deny that?
> 
> Oh and thousands of French people fled to Morocco, algeria and Tunisia, and guess what we didn't kick them out.
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be open minded stop being racist and hateful. Muslims in France are doctors, teachers factory workers, politicians, media members, etc....don't let your racism blind you.
> Your best comedians, athletes, thinkers, scientists, writers, artists, soldiers, are muslims. Embrace them. They helped liberate France from the Nazis, remember ?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was see on tv...in Direct, OK the one who defend the terrorists, go way you are starting to piss me off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO! It is the American that liberate the French on June 6 1944 in Normandie that is why i love American peoples.
> Question for you : How many American soldiers died in omaha beach?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many American soldiers died in Obama beach ?, you don't know the answer because you don't care but guess what i care. and i go to Normandie to see the cross and not you i imagine ?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Muslims also fought alongside the Nazis.

Muslim Waffen-SS


----------



## Meathead

Issa said:


> Half of my family lives in France, I visited it over 40 times, fluent in French, and knows what's going on in that country politically and socially.
> As for my education, I have 2 bachelors, I speak fluently 5 languages and English happens to be my 5th. What else you wanna know?


OK, how many Muslim boyfriends do you have? I don't care if they're bachelors or married.


----------



## Flash

Issa said:


> Potty mouth you are and racist ;p....cry baby cry.
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> France is fucked no matter who won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France sealed their fate on being fucked when they turned socialist after WWII when the US put them on welfare.
> 
> The only question is how are they getting fucked.  Looks like they chose to be be fucked by the Muslims.  They didn't have the courage to vote for someone that ran on a platform to seal the borders and round up the filthy hate filled Muslims and send them back to Allahland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for the people of France, all the people, all the colors, all the races and all the religions...
> LeePussy and her ignorant , racist, low I.Q. vermin were told to shut the fuck up and go back to wishing for hitler's return.
> 
> Maybe Americans will be that smart for the next election...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck diversity.
> 
> Fuck the Muslims.
> 
> France survived as a nation for a thousand years and now are giving up their country to the frigging Muslims.
> 
> Despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Sometimes you have to use a potty mouth to get your point across.  Didn't that idiot Chairman of the DNC tell that to all you Moon Bats a couple of weeks ago?


----------



## Issa

Probably thousands lol....you ignorant duck, Issa is "Jesus" in Arabic and it's a male name.



Meathead said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half of my family lives in France, I visited it over 40 times, fluent in French, and knows what's going on in that country politically and socially.
> As for my education, I have 2 bachelors, I speak fluently 5 languages and English happens to be my 5th. What else you wanna know?
> 
> 
> 
> OK, how many Muslim boyfriends do you have?
Click to expand...


----------



## Flash

Issa said:


> Half of my family lives in France, I visited it over 40 times, fluent in French, and knows what's going on in that country politically and socially.
> As for my education, I have 2 bachelors, I speak fluently 5 languages and English happens to be my 5th. What else you wanna know?



So we have a card carrying Moon Bat that speaks French.  Woopedo!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Vastator said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said earlier Le Pen would have trouble getting above 35%.
> 
> This is great news for France, America, and the rest of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> This post of yours exemplifies why the open board needs a "head up ones own ass" emoticon...
Click to expand...

We could use your avatar for it.  Good idea.


----------



## Hossfly

Issa said:


> Half of my family lives in France, I visited it over 40 times, fluent in French, and knows what's going on in that country politically and socially.
> As for my education, I have 2 bachelors, I speak fluently 5 languages and English happens to be my 5th. What else you wanna know?
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be open minded stop being racist and hateful. Muslims in France are doctors, teachers factory workers, politicians, media members, etc....don't let your racism blind you.
> Your best comedians, athletes, thinkers, scientists, writers, artists, soldiers, are muslims. Embrace them. They helped liberate France from the Nazis, remember ?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol like they did when 9/11 happened like Trump said? Ya racists share the same lies? Lol
> And Muslims in a bar? Hahahaha
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen Issa, when the attacks of Paris in November 2015 happen did you know that some muslims did celebrate in a bar the night of the attacks ? when people were kill shot down like dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was see on tv...in Direct, OK the one who defend the terrorists, go way you are starting to piss me off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Your best comedians, athletes, thinkers, scientists, writers, artists, soldiers, are muslims. Embrace them. They helped liberate France from the Nazis, remember ?"*
> 
> You are beyond moronic, why you are even bothering who knows, your above comments are your most idiotic yet, did you even have any education, probably not.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## OldLady

Racism hurts.  Hating Muslims falls under racism.  It seems for most of the posters here who are disappointed Le Pen did not win, it was about pinning hopes on a racist.  So I'm glad.


Dalia said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will keep my fingers crossed for you, Dalia, that you remain safe.
> 
> 
> 
> I will likely leave France and go live at The island of prince edouard, i can't stand this place anymore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not far from my neck of the woods, Dalia.  I believe you will like it there, but it is nothing like Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank, my sister live overthere beautiful place, anyway it can't be worse then here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's peaceful, but pretty unsophisticated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I adore my sisters and overthere there is a lot Fresh fish and her husband is a musician he plays the guitar wonderfully he is Acadian
Click to expand...

I'm sure you would adjust.  PEI is a nice place and you have family there.


----------



## Issa

Who also lives in the 3rd most expensive zip code and laughs at those who voted the orange cheeto in and lives in trailer parks 
Oh and I'm not a lefty 



Flash said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half of my family lives in France, I visited it over 40 times, fluent in French, and knows what's going on in that country politically and socially.
> As for my education, I have 2 bachelors, I speak fluently 5 languages and English happens to be my 5th. What else you wanna know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we have a card carrying Moon Bat that speaks French.  Woopedo!
Click to expand...


----------



## Flash

Just think how lucky we are that Trump won.  That piece of shit Crooked Hillary would have been our Macron.  That dumb ass wanted to allow a million of the Muslims to come into our country.


----------



## Old Yeller

Steve_McGarrett said:


> France will never wake from this nightmare until their daily comfort is stripped from them, their financial security, their physical security, only then will they realize that they've abdicated their people's future and their nation's future under the current dispensation.
> 
> The third-world invasion will continue, the violence and unrest will grow, terrorist attacks will continue and multiply, the globalists will ensure that it is demographically impossible to vote their way out of this.




Sounds like my bank account during time of Hussien the $10T magic Negro.


----------



## Preacher

Political Junky said:


> Macron won.


Guess we saw who the Putin Puppet was....course we don't expect you lying faggots on the left to admit it. Oh and France SEE YA! You want to commit suicide be my guest!


----------



## Issa

You wish you can speak another language. Lol I know it takes lot of brain cells my friend.


Hossfly said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half of my family lives in France, I visited it over 40 times, fluent in French, and knows what's going on in that country politically and socially.
> As for my education, I have 2 bachelors, I speak fluently 5 languages and English happens to be my 5th. What else you wanna know?
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be open minded stop being racist and hateful. Muslims in France are doctors, teachers factory workers, politicians, media members, etc....don't let your racism blind you.
> Your best comedians, athletes, thinkers, scientists, writers, artists, soldiers, are muslims. Embrace them. They helped liberate France from the Nazis, remember ?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol like they did when 9/11 happened like Trump said? Ya racists share the same lies? Lol
> And Muslims in a bar? Hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> It was see on tv...in Direct, OK the one who defend the terrorists, go way you are starting to piss me off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Your best comedians, athletes, thinkers, scientists, writers, artists, soldiers, are muslims. Embrace them. They helped liberate France from the Nazis, remember ?"*
> 
> You are beyond moronic, why you are even bothering who knows, your above comments are your most idiotic yet, did you even have any education, probably not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 125370
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Issa said:


> Who also lives in the 3rd most expensive zip code and laughs at those who voted the orange cheeto in and lives in trailer parks
> Oh and I'm not a lefty
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half of my family lives in France, I visited it over 40 times, fluent in French, and knows what's going on in that country politically and socially.
> As for my education, I have 2 bachelors, I speak fluently 5 languages and English happens to be my 5th. What else you wanna know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we have a card carrying Moon Bat that speaks French.  Woopedo!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So you are posting from the basement, okay, we already knew it was the basement.

You are also Muslim, so of course you're a Leftist, the Left have a love in with Muslims.


----------



## Meathead

Issa said:


> Probably thousands lol....you ignorant duck, Issa is "Jesus" in Arabic and it's a male name.


I didn't ask how many Muslim boyfriends have you had, but how many Muslim boyfriends do you have.

Tenses are a bitch I suppose for someone who has not masted the language.


----------



## Flash

Issa said:


> Who also lives in the 3rd most expensive zip code and laughs at those who voted the orange cheeto in and lives in trailer parks
> Oh and I'm not a lefty
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half of my family lives in France, I visited it over 40 times, fluent in French, and knows what's going on in that country politically and socially.
> As for my education, I have 2 bachelors, I speak fluently 5 languages and English happens to be my 5th. What else you wanna know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we have a card carrying Moon Bat that speaks French.  Woopedo!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



I do OK for myself and I didn't vote for Trump.

Got anything else besides speaking French Moon Bat?


----------



## Lakhota

Marine Le "Man" Pen got crushed.


----------



## Hossfly

Issa said:


> You wish you can speak another language. Lol I know it takes lot of brain cells my friend.
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half of my family lives in France, I visited it over 40 times, fluent in French, and knows what's going on in that country politically and socially.
> As for my education, I have 2 bachelors, I speak fluently 5 languages and English happens to be my 5th. What else you wanna know?
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be open minded stop being racist and hateful. Muslims in France are doctors, teachers factory workers, politicians, media members, etc....don't let your racism blind you.
> Your best comedians, athletes, thinkers, scientists, writers, artists, soldiers, are muslims. Embrace them. They helped liberate France from the Nazis, remember ?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was see on tv...in Direct, OK the one who defend the terrorists, go way you are starting to piss me off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Your best comedians, athletes, thinkers, scientists, writers, artists, soldiers, are muslims. Embrace them. They helped liberate France from the Nazis, remember ?"*
> 
> You are beyond moronic, why you are even bothering who knows, your above comments are your most idiotic yet, did you even have any education, probably not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 125370
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I have your brain cells swinging and I have never wanted to speak a whores language, Jesus.


----------



## Just_Saying

Although Marie Le pen would have been a bit extreme to the alt right, at least the populace would have been safe under her leadership from terrorism which will not be the case under Macron the liberal politically correct status quo. Therefore I advise all conservatives to pack their bags before it's too late!


----------



## Darkwind

If you wish to find out just how screwed up France and the progressives in America are (particularly those posting in this thread), they actually label Le Pen as 'far right'.

Just how fucked up are you people, that Le Pen is considered anything but radical left, where Macron is nothing but radicalized left.


----------



## basquebromance

Some Macron voter on TV just said the election proves France is a "hate free zone." Ok. That'll work as well as "gun free zones" work.


----------



## basquebromance

"Do you know what they call Muslim extremists in France?"

 What? 

 "They don't. They just think they'll assimilate."


----------



## basquebromance

"Victory for Macron, for France, the EU, & the world. Defeat to those interfering w/democracy. (But the media says I can't talk about that)" - Crooked Hillary

she's lost it. it's official.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Media refers to him as _centrist_ which makes him hard left.
Just let France wallow in its future demise and violence and offer zero assistance when they scream for help.


----------



## Preacher

OldLady said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI for all the leftists cheering this result, just remember, in the first round, the governing socialist party only won 6% and the even-more-far-left candidate won 19%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI for all the leftists cheering this result, just remember, in the first round, the governing socialist party only won 6% and the even-more-far-left candidate won 19%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not cheering because I'm a leftist; I'm cheering because Le Pen would have headed Europe down a path back to tribalism.
Click to expand...

OH GOD THE HORROR! PEOPLE LOOKING AFTER THEIR OWN TRIBE/NATION/CULTURE! JUST FUCKING HORRIBLE!


----------



## Dalia

Issa said:


> You wish you can speak another language. Lol I know it takes lot of brain cells my friend.
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half of my family lives in France, I visited it over 40 times, fluent in French, and knows what's going on in that country politically and socially.
> As for my education, I have 2 bachelors, I speak fluently 5 languages and English happens to be my 5th. What else you wanna know?
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be open minded stop being racist and hateful. Muslims in France are doctors, teachers factory workers, politicians, media members, etc....don't let your racism blind you.
> Your best comedians, athletes, thinkers, scientists, writers, artists, soldiers, are muslims. Embrace them. They helped liberate France from the Nazis, remember ?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was see on tv...in Direct, OK the one who defend the terrorists, go way you are starting to piss me off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Your best comedians, athletes, thinkers, scientists, writers, artists, soldiers, are muslims. Embrace them. They helped liberate France from the Nazis, remember ?"*
> 
> You are beyond moronic, why you are even bothering who knows, your above comments are your most idiotic yet, did you even have any education, probably not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 125370
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Issa, Maybe you should calm a bit you are starting to piss a lot of peoples


Lakhota said:


> Marine Le "Man" Pen got crushed.


No, her party never did so well still if she lost and you have to know that she lost because all the others parties work together.
But tonight she say that she will change her party make it a lot better for the next election.


Lucy Hamilton said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who also lives in the 3rd most expensive zip code and laughs at those who voted the orange cheeto in and lives in trailer parks
> Oh and I'm not a lefty
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half of my family lives in France, I visited it over 40 times, fluent in French, and knows what's going on in that country politically and socially.
> As for my education, I have 2 bachelors, I speak fluently 5 languages and English happens to be my 5th. What else you wanna know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we have a card carrying Moon Bat that speaks French.  Woopedo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are posting from the basement, okay, we already knew it was the basement.
> 
> You are also Muslim, so of course you're a Leftist, the Left have a love in with Muslims.
Click to expand...




Darkwind said:


> If you wish to find out just how screwed up France and the progressives in America are (particularly those posting in this thread), they actually label Le Pen as 'far right'.
> 
> Just how fucked up are you people, that Le Pen is considered anything but radical left, where Macron is nothing but radicalized left.


Marine is considered as the extreme right and the coward see her as a fascist  for the extreme left it is Jean-Luc Mélenchon who came in fourth position in the first round


----------



## Preacher

Hey can we start a gofundme for shipping the crybaby left to France now they have somewhere to go that achieves their goals? Ya know white genocide,high taxes,hatred of native population etc.


----------



## Dim Bulb

Political Junky said:


> Macron won.



Just kind of reading through some of the spectacularly uninformed posts in this thread about France and its political system and Macron's prospects.  I spend a lot of time in France, in fact was there all week this week, just got back.  And the country many people are describing in this thread just doesn't exist.  Sorry.  Sort of similar to the hating of America that many were doing in our recent election, describing America is a nasty brutish place, one that I just don't think exists either.  President Reagan, at least was clear eyed about the basic goodness of Americans and their ability to succeed.


----------



## Darkwind

Dalia said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wish you can speak another language. Lol I know it takes lot of brain cells my friend.
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half of my family lives in France, I visited it over 40 times, fluent in French, and knows what's going on in that country politically and socially.
> As for my education, I have 2 bachelors, I speak fluently 5 languages and English happens to be my 5th. What else you wanna know?
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be open minded stop being racist and hateful. Muslims in France are doctors, teachers factory workers, politicians, media members, etc....don't let your racism blind you.
> Your best comedians, athletes, thinkers, scientists, writers, artists, soldiers, are muslims. Embrace them. They helped liberate France from the Nazis, remember ?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Your best comedians, athletes, thinkers, scientists, writers, artists, soldiers, are muslims. Embrace them. They helped liberate France from the Nazis, remember ?"*
> 
> You are beyond moronic, why you are even bothering who knows, your above comments are your most idiotic yet, did you even have any education, probably not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 125370
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should calm a bit you are starting to piss a lot of peoples
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marine Le "Man" Pen got crushed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, her party never did so well still if she lost and you have to know that she lost because all the others parties work together.
> But tonight she say that she will change her party make it a lot better for the next election.
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who also lives in the 3rd most expensive zip code and laughs at those who voted the orange cheeto in and lives in trailer parks
> Oh and I'm not a lefty
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half of my family lives in France, I visited it over 40 times, fluent in French, and knows what's going on in that country politically and socially.
> As for my education, I have 2 bachelors, I speak fluently 5 languages and English happens to be my 5th. What else you wanna know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we have a card carrying Moon Bat that speaks French.  Woopedo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are posting from the basement, okay, we already knew it was the basement.
> 
> You are also Muslim, so of course you're a Leftist, the Left have a love in with Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you wish to find out just how screwed up France and the progressives in America are (particularly those posting in this thread), they actually label Le Pen as 'far right'.
> 
> Just how fucked up are you people, that Le Pen is considered anything but radical left, where Macron is nothing but radicalized left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marine is considered as the extreme right and the coward see her as a fascist  for the extreme left it is Jean-Luc Mélenchon who came in fourth position in the first round
Click to expand...

Both candidates ARE extreme left.  One so much that he could be called an extreme radicalized leftist.


----------



## kiwiman127

Vastator said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to see that Trump and Putin, whom basically endorsed Le Pen, probably hurt Le Pen.
> The world worries about Putin's agenda and laughs and the Orange Clown.  This also show's the French aren't as easily fooled by all the fakes news that demonized Macron or the hacks of Macron. Unlike America's easily manipulated, the French don't eat up the obvious bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you don't realize that muzzies voted in this election along with the French people... Hang yourself.
Click to expand...


What a brilliant post! 
Like the "muzzies" made the difference in the outcome.   Are you for real?


----------



## MindWars

Breaking News: Globalist Macron Defeats Populist Le Pen In French Landslide
*'You can probably stick a fork in France - they're done'*

**--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Well these idiots can kiss their rights good bye as they will all be handed over to the immigrants. This bastard just sold his soul and Obama backing him proves it.









IF YOU FALL FOR THIS YOU ARE DUMBER THAN A BOX OF ROCKS.............it should also prove how full of total bs the US is about RUSSIA did it in our election too.  Obama and idiot CLINTON purposely put that out there to DISTRACT from truth.  Those TWO CROOKED fks messed with the election including France's. 

*RUSSIAN hackers are believed to be behind a bid to derail Emmanuel Macron’s drive to become French president by leaking embarrassing documents on the eve of the country’s election.*

Front runner Macron, 39, was the target of a “massive” cyber attack on Friday, timed to try to influence voters going to the polls today.

The presidential election commission met yesterday to discuss the breach of privacy as French media outlets were warned that publishing any of the leaked information could lead to criminal charges.

There is a election blackout in place until polls close at 6pm tonight. The commission said in a statement that it wanted people working in the media, internet sites and social networks to “show responsibility and not to pass on this content, so as not to distort the sincerity of the ballot”.

Read more


----------



## Dalia

Darkwind said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wish you can speak another language. Lol I know it takes lot of brain cells my friend.
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half of my family lives in France, I visited it over 40 times, fluent in French, and knows what's going on in that country politically and socially.
> As for my education, I have 2 bachelors, I speak fluently 5 languages and English happens to be my 5th. What else you wanna know?
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Your best comedians, athletes, thinkers, scientists, writers, artists, soldiers, are muslims. Embrace them. They helped liberate France from the Nazis, remember ?"*
> 
> You are beyond moronic, why you are even bothering who knows, your above comments are your most idiotic yet, did you even have any education, probably not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 125370
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should calm a bit you are starting to piss a lot of peoples
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marine Le "Man" Pen got crushed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, her party never did so well still if she lost and you have to know that she lost because all the others parties work together.
> But tonight she say that she will change her party make it a lot better for the next election.
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who also lives in the 3rd most expensive zip code and laughs at those who voted the orange cheeto in and lives in trailer parks
> Oh and I'm not a lefty
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half of my family lives in France, I visited it over 40 times, fluent in French, and knows what's going on in that country politically and socially.
> As for my education, I have 2 bachelors, I speak fluently 5 languages and English happens to be my 5th. What else you wanna know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we have a card carrying Moon Bat that speaks French.  Woopedo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are posting from the basement, okay, we already knew it was the basement.
> 
> You are also Muslim, so of course you're a Leftist, the Left have a love in with Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you wish to find out just how screwed up France and the progressives in America are (particularly those posting in this thread), they actually label Le Pen as 'far right'.
> 
> Just how fucked up are you people, that Le Pen is considered anything but radical left, where Macron is nothing but radicalized left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marine is considered as the extreme right and the coward see her as a fascist  for the extreme left it is Jean-Luc Mélenchon who came in fourth position in the first round
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both candidates ARE extreme left.  One so much that he could be called an extreme radicalized leftist.
Click to expand...

MARINE : National Front (France) - Wikipedia
Macron he say is from the center but we don't exactly here is


----------



## Meathead

Darkwind said:


> If you wish to find out just how screwed up France and the progressives in America are (particularly those posting in this thread), they actually label Le Pen as 'far right'.
> 
> Just how fucked up are you people, that Le Pen is considered anything but radical left, where Macron is nothing but radicalized left.


Wrong. Marcon is not radicalized left. I wish ignorance were solely the lot of the radicalized left.


----------



## basquebromance

France is beyond saving after this. Too bad. TANPIS!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Odium said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI for all the leftists cheering this result, just remember, in the first round, the governing socialist party only won 6% and the even-more-far-left candidate won 19%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI for all the leftists cheering this result, just remember, in the first round, the governing socialist party only won 6% and the even-more-far-left candidate won 19%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not cheering because I'm a leftist; I'm cheering because Le Pen would have headed Europe down a path back to tribalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH GOD THE HORROR! PEOPLE LOOKING AFTER THEIR OWN TRIBE/NATION/CULTURE! JUST FUCKING HORRIBLE!
Click to expand...


According to Leftists only the Mooselimbs are allowed to be Tribalist, get with the programme darling


----------



## Dalia

basquebromance said:


> Some Macron voter on TV just said the election proves France is a "hate free zone." Ok. That'll work as well as "gun free zones" work.


The French forgot about the attacks and the hate that come from the muslims terrorists there are stupid no other way of seeing it.


----------



## Darkwind

Meathead said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you wish to find out just how screwed up France and the progressives in America are (particularly those posting in this thread), they actually label Le Pen as 'far right'.
> 
> Just how fucked up are you people, that Le Pen is considered anything but radical left, where Macron is nothing but radicalized left.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Marcon is not radicalized left. I wish ignorance were solely the lot of the radicalized left.
Click to expand...

You would be wrong.


----------



## Dalia

basquebromance said:


> France is beyond saving after this. Too bad. TANPIS!


Oui 5 Années de misère et de menaces d'attentats.


----------



## Dschrute3

Very sad. What's the definition of insanity? The French People have decided to continue supporting the Left Wingers who are destroying their nation. I guess it isn't bad enough there yet. They haven't awakened yet in France. 

But i believe they will eventually. Their nation is becoming dangerous and unrecognizable. And the Left is responsible for that. But i guess things will have to get a lot worse for them to wake up. Continuing supporting the Left, is pure insanity.


----------



## basquebromance

Islam doesn't assimilate, it invades. Don't mistake tolerance for ignorance.


----------



## Darkwind

Dalia said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wish you can speak another language. Lol I know it takes lot of brain cells my friend.
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half of my family lives in France, I visited it over 40 times, fluent in French, and knows what's going on in that country politically and socially.
> As for my education, I have 2 bachelors, I speak fluently 5 languages and English happens to be my 5th. What else you wanna know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 125370
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should calm a bit you are starting to piss a lot of peoples
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marine Le "Man" Pen got crushed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, her party never did so well still if she lost and you have to know that she lost because all the others parties work together.
> But tonight she say that she will change her party make it a lot better for the next election.
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who also lives in the 3rd most expensive zip code and laughs at those who voted the orange cheeto in and lives in trailer parks
> Oh and I'm not a lefty
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we have a card carrying Moon Bat that speaks French.  Woopedo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are posting from the basement, okay, we already knew it was the basement.
> 
> You are also Muslim, so of course you're a Leftist, the Left have a love in with Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you wish to find out just how screwed up France and the progressives in America are (particularly those posting in this thread), they actually label Le Pen as 'far right'.
> 
> Just how fucked up are you people, that Le Pen is considered anything but radical left, where Macron is nothing but radicalized left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marine is considered as the extreme right and the coward see her as a fascist  for the extreme left it is Jean-Luc Mélenchon who came in fourth position in the first round
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both candidates ARE extreme left.  One so much that he could be called an extreme radicalized leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MARINE : National Front (France) - Wikipedia
> Macron he say is from the center but we don't exactly here is
Click to expand...

Yeah, and Clinton says she isn't corrupt.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Meathead said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you wish to find out just how screwed up France and the progressives in America are (particularly those posting in this thread), they actually label Le Pen as 'far right'.
> 
> Just how fucked up are you people, that Le Pen is considered anything but radical left, where Macron is nothing but radicalized left.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Marcon is not radicalized left. I wish ignorance were solely the lot of the radicalized left.
Click to expand...


He's a Socialist, who thanks to the Propaganda of the MSM was pushed as an "Independent Centrist", lol hilarious, the French are just going to have to suffer more....random blowings up, random shootings, random mowing down with vehicles isn't enough for them, so roll on the beheadings, roll on the Kebabs grabbing a random person on the street and pulling out a knife and cutting their head off in full view of people including children, roll on the Kebabs grabbing a random person on the street and setting them on fire and burning them alive in full view of people including children and the Far Left will be cheering on every atrocity, just like they've cheered on every blowing up, every shooting and every mowing down with vehicles.

No sympathy for the French cowards, from this point on they deserve every horror that visits them, they deserve the suffering.

They had a choice to save themselves and they chose a probable faggot with a marriage of convenience to a 65 year old weirdo with a thing for sexually molesting 15 year old schoolboys.

Whatever nation the Far Left are in they despise their own nation, their own people, they despise their own culture, their own traditions....it'll be the greatest day though when their Muslim pets turn on them, then everyone can sit back and enjoy the show.


----------



## basquebromance

It's pretty funny watching the French celebrate a stringent Corporatist, investment banker......or are they just too stupid to realize it?


----------



## Darkwind

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you wish to find out just how screwed up France and the progressives in America are (particularly those posting in this thread), they actually label Le Pen as 'far right'.
> 
> Just how fucked up are you people, that Le Pen is considered anything but radical left, where Macron is nothing but radicalized left.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Marcon is not radicalized left. I wish ignorance were solely the lot of the radicalized left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a Socialist, who thanks to the Propaganda of the MSM was pushed as an "Independent Centrist", lol hilarious, the French are just going to have to suffer more....random blowings up, random shootings, random mowing down with vehicles isn't enough for them, so roll on the beheadings, roll on the Kebabs grabbing a random person on the street and pulling out a knife and cutting their head off in full view of people including children, roll on the Kebabs grabbing a random person on the street and setting them on fire and burning them alive in full view of people including children.
> 
> No sympathy for the French cowards, from this point of they deserve ever horror that visits them, they deserve the suffering.
> 
> They had a choice to save themselves and they chose a probable faggot with a marriage of convenience to a 65 year old weirdo with a thing for sexually molesting 15 year old schoolboys.
Click to expand...

I haven't had any sympathy for the Phrench in decades.


----------



## Meathead

Darkwind said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you wish to find out just how screwed up France and the progressives in America are (particularly those posting in this thread), they actually label Le Pen as 'far right'.
> 
> Just how fucked up are you people, that Le Pen is considered anything but radical left, where Macron is nothing but radicalized left.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Marcon is not radicalized left. I wish ignorance were solely the lot of the radicalized left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would be wrong.
Click to expand...

I expect a higher standard than the idiots on the left.. You should too.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

basquebromance said:


> Islam doesn't assimilate, it invades. Don't mistake tolerance for ignorance.



The Left are the most intolerant of the intolerant.


----------



## theHawk

Looks like the progressives have a place to move to.  

I'd recommend they get a flat in one of the many Muslim districts.


----------



## Decus

Darkwind said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wish you can speak another language. Lol I know it takes lot of brain cells my friend.
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half of my family lives in France, I visited it over 40 times, fluent in French, and knows what's going on in that country politically and socially.
> As for my education, I have 2 bachelors, I speak fluently 5 languages and English happens to be my 5th. What else you wanna know?
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Your best comedians, athletes, thinkers, scientists, writers, artists, soldiers, are muslims. Embrace them. They helped liberate France from the Nazis, remember ?"*
> 
> You are beyond moronic, why you are even bothering who knows, your above comments are your most idiotic yet, did you even have any education, probably not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 125370
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should calm a bit you are starting to piss a lot of peoples
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marine Le "Man" Pen got crushed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, her party never did so well still if she lost and you have to know that she lost because all the others parties work together.
> But tonight she say that she will change her party make it a lot better for the next election.
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who also lives in the 3rd most expensive zip code and laughs at those who voted the orange cheeto in and lives in trailer parks
> Oh and I'm not a lefty
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half of my family lives in France, I visited it over 40 times, fluent in French, and knows what's going on in that country politically and socially.
> As for my education, I have 2 bachelors, I speak fluently 5 languages and English happens to be my 5th. What else you wanna know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we have a card carrying Moon Bat that speaks French.  Woopedo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are posting from the basement, okay, we already knew it was the basement.
> 
> You are also Muslim, so of course you're a Leftist, the Left have a love in with Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you wish to find out just how screwed up France and the progressives in America are (particularly those posting in this thread), they actually label Le Pen as 'far right'.
> 
> Just how fucked up are you people, that Le Pen is considered anything but radical left, where Macron is nothing but radicalized left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marine is considered as the extreme right and the coward see her as a fascist  for the extreme left it is Jean-Luc Mélenchon who came in fourth position in the first round
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both candidates ARE extreme left.  One so much that he could be called an extreme radicalized leftist.
Click to expand...


You are one of the few posters here that understands that LePen's economic policies puts here firmly on the left. Marine LePen hasn't been shy in her desire to nationalise industries, expand welfare to her supporters, engage price controls,...... Her position regarding immigration prompts many to insist LePen is far right, however her economic policies are in fact far left.

.


----------



## Bush92

MindWars said:


> Breaking News: Globalist Macron Defeats Populist Le Pen In French Landslide
> *'You can probably stick a fork in France - they're done'*
> 
> **--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Well these idiots can kiss their rights good bye as they will all be handed over to the immigrants. This bastard just sold his soul and Obama backing him proves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 125380


France just voted for the death of more of their people at the hands of ISIS immigrants.


----------



## Darkwind

Decus said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wish you can speak another language. Lol I know it takes lot of brain cells my friend.
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half of my family lives in France, I visited it over 40 times, fluent in French, and knows what's going on in that country politically and socially.
> As for my education, I have 2 bachelors, I speak fluently 5 languages and English happens to be my 5th. What else you wanna know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 125370
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should calm a bit you are starting to piss a lot of peoples
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marine Le "Man" Pen got crushed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, her party never did so well still if she lost and you have to know that she lost because all the others parties work together.
> But tonight she say that she will change her party make it a lot better for the next election.
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who also lives in the 3rd most expensive zip code and laughs at those who voted the orange cheeto in and lives in trailer parks
> Oh and I'm not a lefty
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we have a card carrying Moon Bat that speaks French.  Woopedo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are posting from the basement, okay, we already knew it was the basement.
> 
> You are also Muslim, so of course you're a Leftist, the Left have a love in with Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you wish to find out just how screwed up France and the progressives in America are (particularly those posting in this thread), they actually label Le Pen as 'far right'.
> 
> Just how fucked up are you people, that Le Pen is considered anything but radical left, where Macron is nothing but radicalized left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marine is considered as the extreme right and the coward see her as a fascist  for the extreme left it is Jean-Luc Mélenchon who came in fourth position in the first round
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both candidates ARE extreme left.  One so much that he could be called an extreme radicalized leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are one of the few posters here that understands that LePen's economic policies puts here firmly on the left. Marine LePen hasn't been shy in her desire to nationalise industries, expand welfare to her supporters, engage price controls,...... Her position regarding immigration prompts many to insist LePen is far right, however her economic policies are in fact far left.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Yep.  She makes one stand that is not lock-step with the radicalized progressive movement, and they label her extreme right wing.  It is laughable.

If you are not lock-step extremist to their views, you'll get eaten alive by them.  On ANY issue.


----------



## Dalia

Darkwind said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wish you can speak another language. Lol I know it takes lot of brain cells my friend.
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 125370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should calm a bit you are starting to piss a lot of peoples
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marine Le "Man" Pen got crushed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, her party never did so well still if she lost and you have to know that she lost because all the others parties work together.
> But tonight she say that she will change her party make it a lot better for the next election.
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who also lives in the 3rd most expensive zip code and laughs at those who voted the orange cheeto in and lives in trailer parks
> Oh and I'm not a lefty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are posting from the basement, okay, we already knew it was the basement.
> 
> You are also Muslim, so of course you're a Leftist, the Left have a love in with Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you wish to find out just how screwed up France and the progressives in America are (particularly those posting in this thread), they actually label Le Pen as 'far right'.
> 
> Just how fucked up are you people, that Le Pen is considered anything but radical left, where Macron is nothing but radicalized left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marine is considered as the extreme right and the coward see her as a fascist  for the extreme left it is Jean-Luc Mélenchon who came in fourth position in the first round
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both candidates ARE extreme left.  One so much that he could be called an extreme radicalized leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MARINE : National Front (France) - Wikipedia
> Macron he say is from the center but we don't exactly here is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, and Clinton says she isn't corrupt.
Click to expand...

Macron is a repulsive man with shagged shark teeth.
We are going to suffer Holland will leave and we will be slapping her little snot.
I show you a video of the puppets and as a premonition he was already the favorite of Hollande.
hollande et bébé macron, 2014          
it say that he is the minister of finance and he like is bank...Hollande find him pretty


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Decus said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wish you can speak another language. Lol I know it takes lot of brain cells my friend.
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half of my family lives in France, I visited it over 40 times, fluent in French, and knows what's going on in that country politically and socially.
> As for my education, I have 2 bachelors, I speak fluently 5 languages and English happens to be my 5th. What else you wanna know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 125370
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should calm a bit you are starting to piss a lot of peoples
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marine Le "Man" Pen got crushed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, her party never did so well still if she lost and you have to know that she lost because all the others parties work together.
> But tonight she say that she will change her party make it a lot better for the next election.
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who also lives in the 3rd most expensive zip code and laughs at those who voted the orange cheeto in and lives in trailer parks
> Oh and I'm not a lefty
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we have a card carrying Moon Bat that speaks French.  Woopedo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are posting from the basement, okay, we already knew it was the basement.
> 
> You are also Muslim, so of course you're a Leftist, the Left have a love in with Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you wish to find out just how screwed up France and the progressives in America are (particularly those posting in this thread), they actually label Le Pen as 'far right'.
> 
> Just how fucked up are you people, that Le Pen is considered anything but radical left, where Macron is nothing but radicalized left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marine is considered as the extreme right and the coward see her as a fascist  for the extreme left it is Jean-Luc Mélenchon who came in fourth position in the first round
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both candidates ARE extreme left.  One so much that he could be called an extreme radicalized leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are one of the few posters here that understands that LePen's economic policies puts here firmly on the left. Marine LePen hasn't been shy in her desire to nationalise industries, expand welfare to her supporters, engage price controls,...... Her position regarding immigration prompts many to insist LePen is far right, however her economic policies are in fact far left.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


The moronic American Leftists would support Marine Le Pen if she had a love in with the Muslim pets, that she doesn't is the only thing that's a problem.

The moronic American Leftists would support Marine Le Pen if they had any brain and reading comprehension, because if they read her economic platform they'd LOVE it because it's basically a Socialist economic platform.

Most Leftists are idiots, but American Leftists are in a special category of moron of their own.


----------



## Darkwind

Meathead said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you wish to find out just how screwed up France and the progressives in America are (particularly those posting in this thread), they actually label Le Pen as 'far right'.
> 
> Just how fucked up are you people, that Le Pen is considered anything but radical left, where Macron is nothing but radicalized left.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Marcon is not radicalized left. I wish ignorance were solely the lot of the radicalized left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would be wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect a higher standard than the idiots on the left.. You should too.
Click to expand...

We're discussing the phrench.  There is no standard they adhere to.


----------



## Issa

So few so called nutjobs commit terrorism you label 7 millions with the same abel? Hummmmmm. You killed millions in Africa and stole Africa's resources too. If u wanna use your logic you are more horrible than Bin Laden and his homies.



Dalia said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some Macron voter on TV just said the election proves France is a "hate free zone." Ok. That'll work as well as "gun free zones" work.
> 
> 
> 
> The French forgot about the attacks and the hate that come from the muslims terrorists there are stupid no other way of seeing it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Issa

You must be miserable seing other races get along LOL



Lucy Hamilton said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you wish to find out just how screwed up France and the progressives in America are (particularly those posting in this thread), they actually label Le Pen as 'far right'.
> 
> Just how fucked up are you people, that Le Pen is considered anything but radical left, where Macron is nothing but radicalized left.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Marcon is not radicalized left. I wish ignorance were solely the lot of the radicalized left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a Socialist, who thanks to the Propaganda of the MSM was pushed as an "Independent Centrist", lol hilarious, the French are just going to have to suffer more....random blowings up, random shootings, random mowing down with vehicles isn't enough for them, so roll on the beheadings, roll on the Kebabs grabbing a random person on the street and pulling out a knife and cutting their head off in full view of people including children, roll on the Kebabs grabbing a random person on the street and setting them on fire and burning them alive in full view of people including children and the Far Left will be cheering on every atrocity, just like they've cheered on every blowing up, every shooting and every mowing down with vehicles.
> 
> No sympathy for the French cowards, from this point on they deserve every horror that visits them, they deserve the suffering.
> 
> They had a choice to save themselves and they chose a probable faggot with a marriage of convenience to a 65 year old weirdo with a thing for sexually molesting 15 year old schoolboys.
> 
> Whatever nation the Far Left are in they despise their own nation, their own people, they despise their own culture, their own traditions....it'll be the greatest day though when their Muslim pets turn on them, then everyone can sit back and enjoy the show.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dschrute3

They just elected a very corrupt person. Things will continue to get worse in France. Just like most of Western Europe, only a mass Right Wing Revolution can save the French now.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Odium said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI for all the leftists cheering this result, just remember, in the first round, the governing socialist party only won 6% and the even-more-far-left candidate won 19%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI for all the leftists cheering this result, just remember, in the first round, the governing socialist party only won 6% and the even-more-far-left candidate won 19%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not cheering because I'm a leftist; I'm cheering because Le Pen would have headed Europe down a path back to tribalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH GOD THE HORROR! PEOPLE LOOKING AFTER THEIR OWN TRIBE/NATION/CULTURE! JUST FUCKING HORRIBLE!
Click to expand...


The system is rigged, people are not happy, but voting is loaded toward The Establishment candidate across The West, nobody is happy but they are not going to get the change they want via the ballot box and so Revolution is inevitable.

Trump wasn't The Establishment candidate, but it only took two months for a man who wanted to drain the swamp ie. The Establishment only for the swamp to absorb him.

The whole Western system is rigged and festering and corrupt and needs bringing down.


----------



## Issa

Alright let me see....

Who occupied most of Africa, middle east and Asia. Who started Orld wars, Vietnam war, Korean War, Iraq invasion, Afghanistan, Lybia, ect....? Them Muslims? 



basquebromance said:


> Islam doesn't assimilate, it invades. Don't mistake tolerance for ignorance.


----------



## jasonnfree

Ravi said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zizou Zizou zizou ah t es une vrais raciste.
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vive la France!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the picture mean Vive les attentats et les pauvres Français qui se feront tués sous le mandat de Macron.
> MARINE, MARINE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My country should be protect from the terorists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's stopping you from protecting your country?
Click to expand...


The French don't have private gun ownership like Americans do, is probably the main reason the French can't protect their country from 7th century fanatics.  Thank God for our 2nd Amendment.


----------



## Dschrute3

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI for all the leftists cheering this result, just remember, in the first round, the governing socialist party only won 6% and the even-more-far-left candidate won 19%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI for all the leftists cheering this result, just remember, in the first round, the governing socialist party only won 6% and the even-more-far-left candidate won 19%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not cheering because I'm a leftist; I'm cheering because Le Pen would have headed Europe down a path back to tribalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH GOD THE HORROR! PEOPLE LOOKING AFTER THEIR OWN TRIBE/NATION/CULTURE! JUST FUCKING HORRIBLE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The system is rigged, people are not happy, but voting is loaded toward The Establishment candidate across The West, nobody is happy but they are not going to get the change they want via the ballot box and so Revolution is inevitable.
> 
> Trump wasn't The Establishment candidate, but it only took two months for a man who wanted to drain the swamp ie. The Establishment only for the swamp to absorb him.
> 
> The whole Western system is rigged and festering and corrupt and needs bringing down.
Click to expand...


The French People made a big mistake. They just elected a very corrupt person. He's gonna continue France's march towards miserable chaos. Only a Right Wing Revolution can save France now. The French People are rapidly losing their country. Hopefully one day they'll wake up.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Breaking Update: A Question!


How many French have to die in the name of Islam in their own country? Thousands? Tens of thousands?


----------



## basquebromance

IRONY: Macron having his victory party at the Louvre, where a radical Islamic terrorist attacked with a machete.


----------



## Lakhota

Putin won America - but not France!


----------



## JakeStarkey

The French centrists beat the bad guys!


----------



## dcbl

In France 

I mean, how bad have things gotten for our friends on the left?

They are reduced to living vicariously through the damn surrender monkeys...

Sad


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dschrute3 said:


> They just elected a very corrupt person. Things will continue to get worse in France. Just like most of Western Europe, only a mass Right Wing Revolution can save the French now.



The greatest news is that Macron can be Impeached, I posted the link already in this thread.

Of course he's corrupt, roll on the digging into his dealings and roll on his Impeachment within the year and with no Vice Presidential position....they who love France will get the last laugh on this snake.

If the little people think this snake is for them, well just look at the bank he used to work for and that's another illustration of how moronic the Left are, the Left are supposed to be against the Big Bankers, in 2008 the Left were protesting the Big Bankers, so what happened why did the Left decide to cheerlead for the Big Bankers?

The Left are just Useful Idiots to this crowd, and when they are not needed anymore to cheerlead they'll be the first who are put to the wall....and then the rest of us can cheerlead as the idiot Left are stamped out.


----------



## Dalia

Issa said:


> So few so called nutjobs commit terrorism you label 7 millions with the same abel? Hummmmmm. You killed millions in Africa and stole Africa's resources too. If u wanna use your logic you are more horrible than Bin Laden and his homies.
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some Macron voter on TV just said the election proves France is a "hate free zone." Ok. That'll work as well as "gun free zones" work.
> 
> 
> 
> The French forgot about the attacks and the hate that come from the muslims terrorists there are stupid no other way of seeing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You are new here go Watch all the thread i made about French attacks and others attacks in the world


Dschrute3 said:


> Very sad. What's the definition of insanity? The French People have decided to continue supporting the Left Wingers who are destroying their nation. I guess it isn't bad enough there yet. They haven't awakened yet in France.
> 
> But i believe they will eventually. Their nation is becoming dangerous and unrecognizable. And the Left is responsible for that. But i guess things will have to get a lot worse for them to wake up. Continuing supporting the Left, is pure insanity.


You say it, i can't believe those peoples who go vote for more Attacks, more Merkel, more shit


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lakhota said:


> Putin won America - but not France!



^^^^ Useful Idiot.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Within the next week: "Terrorist attack in France"

Nobody in the last century ever accused the French of sticking up for themselves.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The French centrists beat les troompkinettes.


----------



## Flash

Dschrute3 said:


> They just elected a very corrupt person. Things will continue to get worse in France. Just like most of Western Europe, only a mass Right Wing Revolution can save the French now.




That is like the Democrats nominating someone as corrupt and dishonest as Crooked Hillary.  Only Crooked Hillary didn't win, thank god.


----------



## Dalia

Lakhota said:


> Putin won America - but not France!


American people win with Trump, you are the Lucky one.


----------



## Dschrute3

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Breaking Update: A Question!
> 
> 
> How many French have to die in the name of Islam in their own country? Thousands? Tens of thousands?



Sadly, things will have to get a lot worse for the French People to wake up. Their Left Wingers are destroying their nation. But they just voted to continue the destruction. It's what Einstein said about the definition of insanity. France is suffering from insanity at this point.

Things will have to get much worse for the People to realize just how awful the Left's damage has been. Only a Right Wing Revolution can save them now. And i do believe they'll wake up to that reality at some point. This loss for the Right isn't the end of the story. Not by a long shot.


----------



## Lakhota

That is one ugly, mannish-looking woman!  The French have better tastes than her/him/it.


----------



## guno

Just_Saying said:


> Although Marie Le pen would have been a bit extreme to the alt right, at least the populace would have been safe under her leadership from terrorism which will not be the case under Macron the liberal politically correct status quo. Therefore I advise all conservatives to pack their bags before it's too late!


The Reich wing is getting crushed in Europe 

Goodbye nazi scum


----------



## basquebromance

Lefties are celebrating a globalist, elitist banker as president you couldn't make it up


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

basquebromance said:


> IRONY: Macron having his victory party at the Louvre, where a radical Islamic terrorist attacked with a machete.



Weird that Macron would choose the Louvre considering the statements he's made that show he hates France and French Culture.

Maybe the next Art Exhibition at the Louvre will be severed heads of Infidels or something.


----------



## Ravi

jasonnfree said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zizou Zizou zizou ah t es une vrais raciste.
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vive la France!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the picture mean Vive les attentats et les pauvres Français qui se feront tués sous le mandat de Macron.
> MARINE, MARINE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My country should be protect from the terorists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's stopping you from protecting your country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The French don't have private gun ownership like Americans do, is probably the main reason the French can't protect their country from 7th century fanatics.  Thank God for our 2nd Amendment.
Click to expand...

Huh. We've lost more people to terrorists so looks like you are incorrect.


----------



## Issa

France committed far more crimes, invaded countries and stole their resources .....you have no lessons to give. Same goes for war mongers in the US dems and Republicans alike. 




Dalia said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> So few so called nutjobs commit terrorism you label 7 millions with the same abel? Hummmmmm. You killed millions in Africa and stole Africa's resources too. If u wanna use your logic you are more horrible than Bin Laden and his homies.
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some Macron voter on TV just said the election proves France is a "hate free zone." Ok. That'll work as well as "gun free zones" work.
> 
> 
> 
> The French forgot about the attacks and the hate that come from the muslims terrorists there are stupid no other way of seeing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are new here go Watch all the thread i made about French attacks and others attacks in the world
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very sad. What's the definition of insanity? The French People have decided to continue supporting the Left Wingers who are destroying their nation. I guess it isn't bad enough there yet. They haven't awakened yet in France.
> 
> But i believe they will eventually. Their nation is becoming dangerous and unrecognizable. And the Left is responsible for that. But i guess things will have to get a lot worse for them to wake up. Continuing supporting the Left, is pure insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say it, i can't believe those peoples who go vote for more Attacks, more Merkel, more shit
Click to expand...


----------



## Flash

Maybe they took their cue from the Leftest assholes in the US that made jackasses of themselves after Trump won.


----------



## Decus

Darkwind said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wish you can speak another language. Lol I know it takes lot of brain cells my friend.
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 125370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should calm a bit you are starting to piss a lot of peoples
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marine Le "Man" Pen got crushed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, her party never did so well still if she lost and you have to know that she lost because all the others parties work together.
> But tonight she say that she will change her party make it a lot better for the next election.
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who also lives in the 3rd most expensive zip code and laughs at those who voted the orange cheeto in and lives in trailer parks
> Oh and I'm not a lefty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are posting from the basement, okay, we already knew it was the basement.
> 
> You are also Muslim, so of course you're a Leftist, the Left have a love in with Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you wish to find out just how screwed up France and the progressives in America are (particularly those posting in this thread), they actually label Le Pen as 'far right'.
> 
> Just how fucked up are you people, that Le Pen is considered anything but radical left, where Macron is nothing but radicalized left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marine is considered as the extreme right and the coward see her as a fascist  for the extreme left it is Jean-Luc Mélenchon who came in fourth position in the first round
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both candidates ARE extreme left.  One so much that he could be called an extreme radicalized leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are one of the few posters here that understands that LePen's economic policies puts here firmly on the left. Marine LePen hasn't been shy in her desire to nationalise industries, expand welfare to her supporters, engage price controls,...... Her position regarding immigration prompts many to insist LePen is far right, however her economic policies are in fact far left.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.  She makes one stand that is not lock-step with the radicalized progressive movement, and they label her extreme right wing.  It is laughable.
> 
> If you are not lock-step extremist to their views, you'll get eaten alive by them.  On ANY issue.
Click to expand...


An alternative to LePen for many French is the communist Melenchon:

_"One of the main reasons she has come so close to being the next president of France has been *her ability to sap support from former strongholds of the French Communist Party in the north*. This is less shocking than it may sound, once you account for the fact that the French Communist Party has its own history of racially tinged attacks on immigration. Nearly a third of FN voters said their second choice in the first round of the elections was the doctrinaire socialist candidate Jean-Luc Mélenchon, the French Bernie Sanders."
.....
"Her “economic patriotism” — a mélange of anti-immigration, protectionism, support for civil-service protections, and entitlements (at least for the native-born French) — is an updated variant of old-fashioned national-socialism."_

Is Marine Le Pen a ‘Far-Right’ Candidate?

.


----------



## JakeStarkey

All the French trumpkinettes are being hunted down as we write.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

guno said:


> Just_Saying said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although Marie Le pen would have been a bit extreme to the alt right, at least the populace would have been safe under her leadership from terrorism which will not be the case under Macron the liberal politically correct status quo. Therefore I advise all conservatives to pack their bags before it's too late!
> 
> 
> 
> The Reich wing is getting crushed in Europe
> 
> Goodbye nazi scum
Click to expand...

False!


----------



## basquebromance

"there is no such thing as French culture" - Macron


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lakhota said:


> That is one ugly, mannish-looking woman!  The French have better tastes than her/him/it.



What you mean like the weirdo 39 year old Macron and his 65 year old wife who seduced him when he was 15 years old and she was 42 years old?

Of course you Leftists support all the sexual degenerates like the old, ugly bitch Macron married....he's probably a faggot anyway.


----------



## The Irish Ram

Too funny.  You deserve everything you get.  Don't come whining the next terrorist attacked.  You voted for it.  You own it.  We'll just shake our heads in utter amazement as you destroy your own country.   
*je ne suis pas Charlie Hebdo.*
*Tu es.*


----------



## Dschrute3

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just elected a very corrupt person. Things will continue to get worse in France. Just like most of Western Europe, only a mass Right Wing Revolution can save the French now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The greatest news is that Macron can be Impeached, I posted the link already in this thread.
> 
> Of course he's corrupt, roll on the digging into his dealings and roll on his Impeachment within the year and with no Vice Presidential position....they who love France will get the last laugh on this snake.
> 
> If the little people think this snake is for them, well just look at the bank he used to work for and that's another illustration of how moronic the Left are, the Left are supposed to be against the Big Bankers, in 2008 the Left were protesting the Big Bankers, so what happened why did the Left decide to cheerlead for the Big Bankers?
> 
> The Left are just Useful Idiots to this crowd, and when they are not needed anymore to cheerlead they'll be the first who are put to the wall....and then the rest of us can cheerlead as the idiot Left are stamped out.
Click to expand...


It really is what Einstein said about the definition of insanity. The French People just voted to continue supporting the Left's destruction of their country. And they elected a corrupt Leftist to boot. France is suffering from insanity at this point. 

But i believe they will wake up. This loss for the Right isn't the end. I think it's actually the beginning of something huge. Big change will come to France. But unfortunately, things will have to get much worse there for the People to finally wake up. And that's exactly what's gonna happen. The Left will only create more violent chaos there.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

basquebromance said:


> "there is no such thing as French culture" - Macron



Exactly, so why is the hypocrite at the Louvre, who knows.


----------



## Preacher

Issa said:


> Alright let me see....
> 
> Who occupied most of Africa, middle east and Asia. Who started Orld wars, Vietnam war, Korean War, Iraq invasion, Afghanistan, Lybia, ect....? Them Muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam doesn't assimilate, it invades. Don't mistake tolerance for ignorance.
Click to expand...

Jews.


----------



## Flash

Issa said:


> ...you have no lessons to give. Same goes for war mongers in the US dems and Republicans alike.




My Dad said the French were damn glad to see his war mongering ass the day he showed up on the beach at Normandy.


----------



## Meathead

Issa said:


> Alright let me see....
> 
> Who occupied most of Africa, middle east and Asia. Who started Orld wars, Vietnam war, Korean War, Iraq invasion, Afghanistan, Lybia, ect....? Them Muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam doesn't assimilate, it invades. Don't mistake tolerance for ignorance.
Click to expand...

To answer your questions, the communists in Viet and Korea, the Arabs in the Middle East, Iran and Iraq in the Gulf and the Soviets in Afghanistan.


----------



## MindWars

guno said:


> Just_Saying said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although Marie Le pen would have been a bit extreme to the alt right, at least the populace would have been safe under her leadership from terrorism which will not be the case under Macron the liberal politically correct status quo. Therefore I advise all conservatives to pack their bags before it's too late!
> 
> 
> 
> The Reich wing is getting crushed in Europe
> 
> Goodbye nazi scum
Click to expand...




Did You Know the Royal Family Has Ties to Hitler?

You should try to pick up a real history book instead of HUFF's Post or CNN

*The Sun published a secret 1933 film showing Queen Elizabeth being taught the Nazi salute by her treasonous uncle Edward the 8th, the Prince of Wales.



He would later be known as King Edward the eighth and Emperor Of India, but would be quietly removed from the throne less than 12 months later as he remained pro-Nazi, even after the war accelerated.

So how far back has the German aristocrat parasite occupied the English throne?



*


----------



## Dschrute3

Dalia said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> So few so called nutjobs commit terrorism you label 7 millions with the same abel? Hummmmmm. You killed millions in Africa and stole Africa's resources too. If u wanna use your logic you are more horrible than Bin Laden and his homies.
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some Macron voter on TV just said the election proves France is a "hate free zone." Ok. That'll work as well as "gun free zones" work.
> 
> 
> 
> The French forgot about the attacks and the hate that come from the muslims terrorists there are stupid no other way of seeing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are new here go Watch all the thread i made about French attacks and others attacks in the world
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very sad. What's the definition of insanity? The French People have decided to continue supporting the Left Wingers who are destroying their nation. I guess it isn't bad enough there yet. They haven't awakened yet in France.
> 
> But i believe they will eventually. Their nation is becoming dangerous and unrecognizable. And the Left is responsible for that. But i guess things will have to get a lot worse for them to wake up. Continuing supporting the Left, is pure insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say it, i can't believe those peoples who go vote for more Attacks, more Merkel, more shit
Click to expand...


Yup, it's insanity.


----------



## basquebromance

Macron is like Obama's re-election.  France just wasn't quite done with stupid yet.


----------



## guno

Steve_McGarrett said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just_Saying said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although Marie Le pen would have been a bit extreme to the alt right, at least the populace would have been safe under her leadership from terrorism which will not be the case under Macron the liberal politically correct status quo. Therefore I advise all conservatives to pack their bags before it's too late!
> 
> 
> 
> The Reich wing is getting crushed in Europe
> 
> Goodbye nazi scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False!
Click to expand...


----------



## MindWars

*Nigel Farage made clear his opinion of French presidential candidate, Emmanuel Macron, saying that he views Macron as “the enemy” due to his support for internationalization and the European Union in the midst of Britain’s own exit negotiations.*

Discussing the latest developments in France’s heated election race on his radio show, Farage tore into the phony ‘outsider’ and former Rothschild banker.







 Follow


Nigel Farage 

✔@Nigel_Farage
'@EmmanuelMacron is an enemy of nation state democracy. He is bad news for Brexit Britain.

1:13 AM - 25 Apr 2017

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?in_reply_to=856783188592652288


 1,7731,773 Retweets


 2,8992,899 likes




“My final thought on this – it won’t surprise any of you – is, of course, I see Macron as the enemy,” he said. “He’s the enemy of nation-state democracy.”

“He believes in the European project, he wants France to give away more power, he wants Brussels to be even stronger – and I can’t see that as in our interests when the Juncker’s and others are all lining up to try and punish Britain.”

He went on to commend Macron’s opposition, nationalist-populist heroine, 
-------------------------------

Macron is the enemy as the Country tanks sit back and watch the show begin.............and still the idiots in the IS won't learn a damn thing just as these idiots didn't learn in FRENCH COUNTRYeeeee  lol.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Flash said:


> Maybe they took their cue from the Leftest assholes in the US that made jackasses of themselves after Trump won.



The Far Left rioted like this two weeks ago when the results of the First Round came in, so more rioting from them tonight was inevitable.

It's only ever the Far Left who have these violent riots, you see this in America, only the Far Left rioting, you see no rioting from Trump supporters do you? No you don't.


----------



## basquebromance

Why does entire media call LePen a "Nationalist" but Macron a "Centrist"? Those aren't opposites. She's a "Nationalist" & he's a "Globalist"


----------



## The Irish Ram

France, Germany, Britain and the US were partnered by the UN to fulfill the UN's agendas.  The US and Britain wised up.  France and Germany are nothing more now than UN subjects.  They are fine with sacrificing their own country for the greater good of the World Order.


----------



## Issa

Blame everyone else but yourself? Hahaha




Meathead said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright let me see....
> 
> Who occupied most of Africa, middle east and Asia. Who started Orld wars, Vietnam war, Korean War, Iraq invasion, Afghanistan, Lybia, ect....? Them Muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam doesn't assimilate, it invades. Don't mistake tolerance for ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To answer your questions, the communists in Viet and Korea, the Arabs in the Middle East, Iran and Iraq in the Gulf and the Soviets in Afghanistan.
Click to expand...


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

As ISIS marches down the The Avenue des Champs-Élysées through Paris:


----------



## MindWars

The Irish Ram said:


> Too funny.  You deserve everything you get.  Don't come whining the next terrorist attacked.  You voted for it.  You own it.  We'll just shake our heads in utter amazement as you destroy your own country.
> *je ne suis pas Charlie Hebdo.*
> *Tu es.*



Yep,  watch them get totally fkd over their rights will be taken away so they can make room for the Illegal immigrants .............OMG this is going to be good.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The authorities are organizing a Reich Rat Roundup.


----------



## theHawk

JakeStarkey said:


> All the French trumpkinettes are being hunted down as we write.



Fakey celebrates political opposition being "hunted down".


----------



## MindWars

Nigel Farage: ‘Emmanuel Macron Is the Enemy’


----------



## JakeStarkey

theHawk said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the French trumpkinettes are being hunted down as we write.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fakey celebrates political opposition being "hunted down".
Click to expand...

If the Reich Rats can be Roundly Rousted, RoundemUp.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

As ISIS marches down the The Avenue des Champs-Élysées through Paris:


----------



## Meathead

OldLady said:


> [
> Please do not conflate Muslims with terrorists.  You have had serious issues with terrorism in Europe and I understand your concern, but pulling back into your own self interests, kicking out all Muslims and growling at neighbors is NOT the solution.    Tribalism is what started two World Wars and it DID wind up involving us.  One country decides its better than the rest and wants to have more real estate....voila.  Or maybe it decides they have the ONLY correct solution and try to force it on all their neighbors.   Maybe the last seventy years of peace in the West has something to do with cooperating as a whole rather than patchwork alliances that shift with every election.
> That wouldn't make it easier to fight terrorism.  Why would it?


Seriously? Then I suppose we should stop equating smoking with cancer or obesity with premature death.?

I there something wrong with you?


----------



## MindWars

And three guesses who is getting blamed for his WIN now lmfao.


----------



## Issa

That's the only time American forces did what they suppose to do. Other wars will go down in history as invasions and imperialism. 



Flash said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...you have no lessons to give. Same goes for war mongers in the US dems and Republicans alike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Dad said the French were damn glad to see his war mongering ass the day he showed up on the beach at Normandy.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dalia

Issa said:


> France committed far more crimes, invaded countries and stole their resources .....you have no lessons to give. Same goes for war mongers in the US dems and Republicans alike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> So few so called nutjobs commit terrorism you label 7 millions with the same abel? Hummmmmm. You killed millions in Africa and stole Africa's resources too. If u wanna use your logic you are more horrible than Bin Laden and his homies.
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some Macron voter on TV just said the election proves France is a "hate free zone." Ok. That'll work as well as "gun free zones" work.
> 
> 
> 
> The French forgot about the attacks and the hate that come from the muslims terrorists there are stupid no other way of seeing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are new here go Watch all the thread i made about French attacks and others attacks in the world
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very sad. What's the definition of insanity? The French People have decided to continue supporting the Left Wingers who are destroying their nation. I guess it isn't bad enough there yet. They haven't awakened yet in France.
> 
> But i believe they will eventually. Their nation is becoming dangerous and unrecognizable. And the Left is responsible for that. But i guess things will have to get a lot worse for them to wake up. Continuing supporting the Left, is pure insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say it, i can't believe those peoples who go vote for more Attacks, more Merkel, more shit
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

911, Septmeber 11 it mean Something to you ? Paris, Nice, Charlie Hebdo, Boston Marathon, Orlando...and so much more open a newspaper


Lakhota said:


> That is one ugly, mannish-looking woman!  The French have better tastes than her/him/it.


----------



## basquebromance

I'm heartbroken. No female pres for France, misogyny wins again - see Libs, sounds ridiculous doesn't it!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

basquebromance said:


> Why does entire media call LePen a "Nationalist" but Macron a "Centrist"? Those aren't opposites. She's a "Nationalist" & he's a "Globalist"



Also why do the same MSM have no problem with Erdogan in Turkey, who's a Nationalist and now 90% certified as Dictator and frequently makes outrageous comments threatening my entire Continent if we don't just give in to his demands.

Oh that's right, it's okay for him to be a Nationalist because he's a Muslim.

The double standards employed are beyond hypocritical.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be open minded stop being racist and hateful. Muslims in France are doctors, teachers factory workers, politicians, media members, etc....don't let your racism blind you.
> Your best comedians, athletes, thinkers, scientists, writers, artists, soldiers, are muslims. Embrace them. They helped liberate France from the Nazis, remember ?
> 
> 
> 
> You come off like a Beta-male who would think that getting  raped by a Muslim is what you deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You come off as one of the snotty nosed lower rung whites who are bitching because LePussy lost...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The White genocide of Europe is almost complete with the election of Macron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Macron have No majority and he is a former banker at the feet of Merkel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauvres de nous Français, we are doom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What an embarrassing photograph that is, even more embarrassing than the pictures of Macron with his 65 year old wife who has children in his age group, seduced him when he was 15, his parents moved the family away and the creepy woman stalked him to the new town and seduced him again and they got married when he was 18 and she was 42....she has seven Grandchildren, he's a step-Grandfather at 39 and his step-children all in their 30s call him Dad.
> 
> Wow what a weirdo freak he and his 65 year old wife both are.
> 
> Why should Macron care what happens to France, he has no stake in France's future, like Merkel he's produced no children of his own, so why should he care what happens to France or even if France as France is even existing in 50 years from now.
Click to expand...

one has to be a speshial kind of retard to believe that the fake photo is not fake, lol.


----------



## MindWars

Steve_McGarrett said:


> As ISIS marches down the The Avenue des Champs-Élysées through Paris:



These dumb asses will probably drop to their knees begging for their approval thanking them for accepting being a white dumb ass.  lol


----------



## Issa

You guys killed 1.5 million Algerians with your logic you are all responsible for that. 


Dalia said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> France committed far more crimes, invaded countries and stole their resources .....you have no lessons to give. Same goes for war mongers in the US dems and Republicans alike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> So few so called nutjobs commit terrorism you label 7 millions with the same abel? Hummmmmm. You killed millions in Africa and stole Africa's resources too. If u wanna use your logic you are more horrible than Bin Laden and his homies.
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some Macron voter on TV just said the election proves France is a "hate free zone." Ok. That'll work as well as "gun free zones" work.
> 
> 
> 
> The French forgot about the attacks and the hate that come from the muslims terrorists there are stupid no other way of seeing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are new here go Watch all the thread i made about French attacks and others attacks in the world
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very sad. What's the definition of insanity? The French People have decided to continue supporting the Left Wingers who are destroying their nation. I guess it isn't bad enough there yet. They haven't awakened yet in France.
> 
> But i believe they will eventually. Their nation is becoming dangerous and unrecognizable. And the Left is responsible for that. But i guess things will have to get a lot worse for them to wake up. Continuing supporting the Left, is pure insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say it, i can't believe those peoples who go vote for more Attacks, more Merkel, more shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 911 ? Paris, Nice, Charlie Hebdo, Boston Marathon, Orlando...and so much more open a newspaper
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is one ugly, mannish-looking woman!  The French have better tastes than her/him/it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## paperview

*ouch*

Electorate - 47.6 million 

1. Macron 20.33 million

2. Abstaining and Blank 16.20 million 

3. Le Pen 10.95 million


----------



## kiwiman127

Well, the French election sure turned the far right populist movement into a movement that is screeching to a huge slowing down. 
This the third major election in Europe, that the populist far right has lost, since Trump won the presidency. (France, Austria and the Netherlands).  At one time the populist movement was rolling, then the Europeans saw Trump in action and thought, "no thanks".
 So welcome to,,,,,,


----------



## JakeStarkey

The far right fascists scared the shit out of everybody?


----------



## theHawk

Will the lefties live up to their promise to move out of America since Trump is President?  They now have a leftist utopia to move to.  We should offer one way plane tickets there.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dalia said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> France committed far more crimes, invaded countries and stole their resources .....you have no lessons to give. Same goes for war mongers in the US dems and Republicans alike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> So few so called nutjobs commit terrorism you label 7 millions with the same abel? Hummmmmm. You killed millions in Africa and stole Africa's resources too. If u wanna use your logic you are more horrible than Bin Laden and his homies.
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some Macron voter on TV just said the election proves France is a "hate free zone." Ok. That'll work as well as "gun free zones" work.
> 
> 
> 
> The French forgot about the attacks and the hate that come from the muslims terrorists there are stupid no other way of seeing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are new here go Watch all the thread i made about French attacks and others attacks in the world
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very sad. What's the definition of insanity? The French People have decided to continue supporting the Left Wingers who are destroying their nation. I guess it isn't bad enough there yet. They haven't awakened yet in France.
> 
> But i believe they will eventually. Their nation is becoming dangerous and unrecognizable. And the Left is responsible for that. But i guess things will have to get a lot worse for them to wake up. Continuing supporting the Left, is pure insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say it, i can't believe those peoples who go vote for more Attacks, more Merkel, more shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 911 ? Paris, Nice, Charlie Hebdo, Boston Marathon, Orlando...and so much more open a newspaper
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is one ugly, mannish-looking woman!  The French have better tastes than her/him/it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Dalia before you get the changes you need, unfortunately France is going to have to suffer more, only when something beyond horrific is happening are another 20% of the population going to say enough is enough.

At least 35-40% of France is awake, 20% more becoming awake isn't a lot, so it will happen, it's not like 80% of the population is asleep and/or ignorant and/or brainwashed and/or doesn't care.


----------



## basquebromance

The city battered most by Islamist terrorism (Paris) also voted NINETY PER CENT for Macron. idiots!


----------



## Care4all

we are celebrating a PUTIN LOSS.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

JakeStarkey said:


> The far right fascists scared the shit out of everybody?



Trolling again Jake darling?


----------



## Meathead

Issa said:


> You guys killed 1.5 million Algerians with your logic you are all responsible for that.
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> France committed far more crimes, invaded countries and stole their resources .....you have no lessons to give. Same goes for war mongers in the US dems and Republicans alike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> So few so called nutjobs commit terrorism you label 7 millions with the same abel? Hummmmmm. You killed millions in Africa and stole Africa's resources too. If u wanna use your logic you are more horrible than Bin Laden and his homies.
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> The French forgot about the attacks and the hate that come from the muslims terrorists there are stupid no other way of seeing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are new here go Watch all the thread i made about French attacks and others attacks in the world
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very sad. What's the definition of insanity? The French People have decided to continue supporting the Left Wingers who are destroying their nation. I guess it isn't bad enough there yet. They haven't awakened yet in France.
> 
> But i believe they will eventually. Their nation is becoming dangerous and unrecognizable. And the Left is responsible for that. But i guess things will have to get a lot worse for them to wake up. Continuing supporting the Left, is pure insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say it, i can't believe those peoples who go vote for more Attacks, more Merkel, more shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 911 ? Paris, Nice, Charlie Hebdo, Boston Marathon, Orlando...and so much more open a newspaper
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is one ugly, mannish-looking woman!  The French have better tastes than her/him/it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Take it to some jihad site where you'll find people who agree, You're wasting your time here.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Political Junky said:


> Macron won.





 Hillary Clinton *✔* @HillaryClinton 
Victory for Macron, for France, the EU, & the world. 

*Defeat to those interfering w/democracy. (But the media says I can't talk about that)*

 4:32 PM - 7 May 2017


----------



## Flash

Issa said:


> That's the only time American forces did what they suppose to do. Other wars will go down in history as invasions and imperialism.



You are confused about history Moon Bat.  I guess those degrees you were bragging about are pretty much worthless, aren't they?

It was the Japs that attacked the US.  

We decided to liberate France from the German masters because it was the right thing to do.  Germany had not attacked the US other than try to stop our shipping of war material to the Brits.

After 3,000 years of almost constant war for any European to complain about the US being war mongering is really hilarious.  We are Johnny Come Lately to that gig.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

basquebromance said:


> The city battered most by Islamist terrorism (Paris) also voted NINETY PER CENT for Macron. idiots!



Most of Paris is Mooselimb though, so of course the Mooselimbs voted Macron because they know he'll let more Mooselimbs slaughter more French.

Not allowing Mooselimbs to randomly slaughter your population is um racist or something....Mooselimbs have a right to kill the population whenever and wherever they want, so all that matters is that the candidate who was endorsed by the Imans who are squatting in France has won as that means more blood on the streets and that makes the Mooselimbs and the hateful Leftists happy.


----------



## Dschrute3

kiwiman127 said:


> Well, the French election sure turned the far right populist movement into a movement that is screeching to a huge slowing down.
> This the third major election in Europe, that the populist far right has lost, since Trump won the presidency. (France, Austria and the Netherlands).  At one time the populist movement was rolling, then the Europeans saw Trump in action and thought, "no thanks".
> So welcome to,,,,,,



It isn't the end. It's just the beginning. Progress is being made. As more Western Europeans wake up to the awful realities of what their Left Wingers have done to their nations, they'll return to sanity. The Left Globalists will be systematically swept out of power.

That day isn't here yet, but it is coming. The Left will continue their destruction. Sadly, things are gonna have to get a lot worse for the People to wake up. It's just the way things go. This loss for the Right doesn't mean the end. I actually see it as a beginning.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Care4all said:


> we are celebrating a PUTIN LOSS.



Um, whatever


----------



## Flash

My god, the idiot married a grandmother


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Ben Rhodes *✔* @brhodes 
*For those worried about how to defeat Russian/Wikileaks meddling in elections the French showed us: vote against the person they're helping*

 2:11 PM - 7 May 2017


----------



## Heckler und Koch

LadyGunSlinger said:


> France deserves everything coming their way.. Fucking idiots never learn. See Venezuela dumbasses.



Yep. I have zero sympathy for them, since they had an opportunity to stop the bleeding, and instead decided to offer their necks to the blade of Islam once again. They deserve their fate. 

Enjoy Herr Merkel ruining your country now too, France, because she controls Macron's puppet strings.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

basquebromance said:


> The city battered most by Islamist terrorism (Paris) also voted NINETY PER CENT for Macron. idiots!



Maybe to celebrate the Mooselimbs will blow up the Eiffel Tower and also blow up the Louvre


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Ben Rhodes *✔* @brhodes 
Instead of starting a new trend, Brexit and Trump wins were a wake-up call for voters in the West https://twitter.com/daveweigel/status/861283980741677056 …

 2:22 PM - 7 May 2017


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Heckler und Koch said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> France deserves everything coming their way.. Fucking idiots never learn. See Venezuela dumbasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. I have zero sympathy for them, since they had an opportunity to stop the bleeding, and instead decided to offer their necks to the blade of Islam once again. They deserve their fate.
> 
> Enjoy Herr Merkel ruining your country now too, France, because she controls Macron's puppet strings.
Click to expand...

Hysteria Becomes You


----------



## ScienceRocks

The french are civilized people that love science and helping people.

America is truly a fucked up country that is so heartless towards its own people.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Andy Borowitz

*French Annoyingly Retain Right to Claim Intellectual Superiority Over Americans:* French Annoyingly Retain Right to Claim Intellectual Superiority Over Americans


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Matthew said:


> The french are civilized people that love science and helping people.
> 
> America is truly a fucked up country that is so heartless towards its own people.



They only love science, they don't love infrastructure also?


----------



## ScienceRocks

Americans are the most hard working people in the modern world and yet get paid next too shit....What do they do? They elect the very people that want to make it worse...Dumb.


----------



## Dalia

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> France committed far more crimes, invaded countries and stole their resources .....you have no lessons to give. Same goes for war mongers in the US dems and Republicans alike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> So few so called nutjobs commit terrorism you label 7 millions with the same abel? Hummmmmm. You killed millions in Africa and stole Africa's resources too. If u wanna use your logic you are more horrible than Bin Laden and his homies.
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> The French forgot about the attacks and the hate that come from the muslims terrorists there are stupid no other way of seeing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are new here go Watch all the thread i made about French attacks and others attacks in the world
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very sad. What's the definition of insanity? The French People have decided to continue supporting the Left Wingers who are destroying their nation. I guess it isn't bad enough there yet. They haven't awakened yet in France.
> 
> But i believe they will eventually. Their nation is becoming dangerous and unrecognizable. And the Left is responsible for that. But i guess things will have to get a lot worse for them to wake up. Continuing supporting the Left, is pure insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say it, i can't believe those peoples who go vote for more Attacks, more Merkel, more shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 911 ? Paris, Nice, Charlie Hebdo, Boston Marathon, Orlando...and so much more open a newspaper
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is one ugly, mannish-looking woman!  The French have better tastes than her/him/it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dalia before you get the changes you need, unfortunately France is going to have to suffer more, only when something beyond horrific is happening are another 20% of the population going to say enough is enough.
> 
> At least 35-40% of France is awake, 20% more becoming awake isn't a lot, so it will happen, it's not like 80% of the population is asleep and/or ignorant and/or brainwashed and/or doesn't care.
Click to expand...

I agree with you for me Marine should have win today but the médias here did everything they could so people would not vote for Marine and people in France don't know what the hell is going in the world because they don't know a lot about you Guy's.
I know because i care and i follow your élection but for the French Trump was a monster , the French when someone say somethning they believe in it right away but i am glad that more and more peoples are waking up and did vote for Marine .


----------



## Dschrute3

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Ben Rhodes *✔* @brhodes
> Instead of starting a new trend, Brexit and Trump wins were a wake-up call for voters in the West https://twitter.com/daveweigel/status/861283980741677056 …
> 
> 2:22 PM - 7 May 2017



A little early to celebrate the Right's demise in Western Europe. They're actually making steady progress. More & more Western Europeans are waking up to the Left's systematic destruction of their nations. I actually consider these recent victories, a last gasp for the Leftist Globalists. 

Their time is coming to an end. But obviously that time isn't here quite yet. They still have a little more time to further destroy some Western European nations. But hopefully their awful damage can be repaired. I guess we'll see. Stay tuned.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Matthew said:


> Americans are the most hard working people in the modern world and yet get paid next too shit....What do they do? They elect the very people that want to make it worse...Dumb.



How are the French different? Macron is a former Big Investment Banker and as his period as Economy Minister shows he's no friend to the French workers, so the French are just as stupid.


----------



## Dalia

Flash said:


> My god, the idiot married a grandmother
> 
> 
> View attachment 125386


The French médias did not talk about is grandma a lot because the brainswashing would not have wrong.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Breaking News Update


The future of France..... Muslims and their child brides.


----------



## basquebromance

Pity the French Patriots. Trump should start a refugee program for THEM. France is going full Muslim now.


----------



## Issa

You don't understand your own language do you?
I salute the US for getting in world war, other than that all other wars are down right wrong.



Flash said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the only time American forces did what they suppose to do. Other wars will go down in history as invasions and imperialism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused about history Moon Bat.  I guess those degrees you were bragging about are pretty much worthless, aren't they?
> 
> It was the Japs that attacked the US.
> 
> We decided to liberate France from the German masters because it was the right thing to do.  Germany had not attacked the US other than try to stop our shipping of war material to the Brits.
> 
> After 3,000 years of almost constant war for any European to complain about the US being war mongering is really hilarious.  We are Johnny Come Lately to that gig.
Click to expand...


----------



## IResist

Geert Wilders - Lost

Marine Le Pen - Lost

Frauke Petry - No longer her party's leader

If Obamacare cost Democrats elections, Trump is costing his foreign counterparts elections. That's my belief.


----------



## BlueGin

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't deny that....is you who didn't wanna recognize the facts that Muslims fought to liberate France. I know it hurts but it's a fact that you have to admit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah so there were no algerian, Moroccan, Senegalese soldiers from the colonies. My grandfather who happens to be Moroccan fought there while his country was occupied by France. Thousands of Muslims died fighting the nazis. U gonna deny that?
> 
> Oh and thousands of French people fled to Morocco, algeria and Tunisia, and guess what we didn't kick them out.
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be open minded stop being racist and hateful. Muslims in France are doctors, teachers factory workers, politicians, media members, etc....don't let your racism blind you.
> Your best comedians, athletes, thinkers, scientists, writers, artists, soldiers, are muslims. Embrace them. They helped liberate France from the Nazis, remember ?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> NO! It is the American that liberate the French on June 6 1944 in Normandie that is why i love American peoples.
> Question for you : How many American soldiers died in omaha beach?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many American soldiers died in Obama beach ?, you don't know the answer because you don't care but guess what i care. and i go to Normandie to see the cross and not you i imagine ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslims also fought alongside the Nazis.
> 
> Muslim Waffen-SS
Click to expand...

No wonder liberals worship them.


----------



## Issa

How can one be hard working and obese at the same time?
With all due respect, there are more hard working people out there. Sitting in an oval office and eating cheetos isn't hard work.



Matthew said:


> Americans are the most hard working people in the modern world and yet get paid next too shit....What do they do? They elect the very people that want to make it worse...Dumb.


----------



## Death Angel

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans are the most hard working people in the modern world and yet get paid next too shit....What do they do? They elect the very people that want to make it worse...Dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are the French different? Macron is a former Big Investment Banker and as his period as Economy Minister shows he's no friend to the French workers, so the French are just as stupid.
Click to expand...

 Matthew prefers Communism over National Socialism He pretends he worships "Science" (capital "S"), but he worships Godvernment.


----------



## Dschrute3

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans are the most hard working people in the modern world and yet get paid next too shit....What do they do? They elect the very people that want to make it worse...Dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are the French different? Macron is a former Big Investment Banker and as his period as Economy Minister shows he's no friend to the French workers, so the French are just as stupid.
Click to expand...


He's as corrupt as they come. He'll end up helping the Right down the road. More French will come to grips with the Left's awful destruction of their nation. Macron will make it even more evident. This loss doesn't mean the end of the movement. It's actually a beginning.

More & more Western Europeans are beginning to turn on the Leftist Globalists. The movement is gaining momentum. The defeat of the Globalists is a real possibility. So folks shouldn't give up after these losses. The fight has to continue.


----------



## skye

That says it all.  

I feel no pity for France.


----------



## Political Junky

Hossfly said:


> Looks like I'm going back to eating Freedom Fries again. May 10, 1940 the Nazis invaded France who surrendered on June 22, 1940, cause the French to weep.
> 
> View attachment 125350
> 
> 
> They have been occupied ever since by left wing crazies. In 2013 the Muslim population reached 10% of the population or 6.5 million. France is doomed.


Le Pen's father supported the Nazis .. denied the holocaust.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Macron won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but moronic American Leftist, he won't be able to govern
> 
> Next month there are French Parliamentary elections, Macron has no party, well he has a party with about 50 people in it.
> 
> Here read, even a stupid Troll like you should be able to understand.
> 
> *The French election that really matters*
> 
> And it’s not the one to choose a president.
> 
> PARIS — It’s nice to be elected French president. But it doesn’t amount to much if you don’t have a majority in parliament to implement your program.
> 
> The scenario looks increasingly likely this year. Two of the top three contenders for the presidency don’t have a well-oiled party machine to help them win the parliamentary elections due in June, one month after the presidential vote. And the third might only be able to count on a divided party.
> 
> That makes the June elections as important — if not more important than — the higher-profile presidential contest. Particularly in the case of the two insurgents running strong this year a split result in the two polls would leave a hobbled new executive at the Élysée Palace, possibly paralyzing the French political system.
> 
> The French election that really matters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine.  All that matters is that the lunatic Le Pen is banished back to her lair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical idiot American response, concentrate on your Play Doh, your opinion a four year-old has better intellectual capability.
> 
> Also another little Troll Boi posting in a Troll Boi's thread, look at his moronic OP nothing to add except an emoticon, that's the problem with Troll Boi's sawdust between your ears.
Click to expand...

Le Pen's defeat is also a resounding defeat of rightwing neo-fascism and Brexit Islamophobic bigotry.


----------



## BlueGin

Lakhota said:


> That is one ugly, mannish-looking woman!  The French have better tastes than her/him/it.


I'll say. She looks just like Hillary Clinton.


----------



## basquebromance

France elected Macron to eliminate xenophobia and now I hate all French people.

France didn't have the balls to elect a woman President with balls


----------



## Hossfly

Political Junky said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm going back to eating Freedom Fries again. May 10, 1940 the Nazis invaded France who surrendered on June 22, 1940, cause the French to weep.
> 
> View attachment 125350
> 
> 
> They have been occupied ever since by left wing crazies. In 2013 the Muslim population reached 10% of the population or 6.5 million. France is doomed.
> 
> 
> 
> Le Pen's father supported the Nazis .. denied the holocaust.
Click to expand...

I didn't know her father was running for office


----------



## BlueGin

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is one ugly, mannish-looking woman!  The French have better tastes than her/him/it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you mean like the weirdo 39 year old Macron and his 65 year old wife who seduced him when he was 15 years old and she was 42 years old?
> 
> Of course you Leftists support all the sexual degenerates like the old, ugly bitch Macron married....he's probably a faggot anyway.
Click to expand...

Of course they do...she exploits children for sex. They love that.


----------



## IResist

You can oppose Islamic terrorists while also being kind and respectful to Muslims who never committed a crime.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The far right fascists scared the shit out of everybody?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trolling again Jake darling?
Click to expand...

Mais non.


----------



## JakeStarkey

BlueGin said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is one ugly, mannish-looking woman!  The French have better tastes than her/him/it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you mean like the weirdo 39 year old Macron and his 65 year old wife who seduced him when he was 15 years old and she was 42 years old?
> 
> Of course you Leftists support all the sexual degenerates like the old, ugly bitch Macron married....he's probably a faggot anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they do...she exploits children for sex. They love that.
Click to expand...

Marine Le Pen?  Oui.


----------



## IResist

I'm 99.9% sure Trump would have flattered himself in some way if Le Pen had won.


----------



## BlueGin

Lucy Hamilton said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> The city battered most by Islamist terrorism (Paris) also voted NINETY PER CENT for Macron. idiots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe to celebrate the Mooselimbs will blow up the Eiffel Tower and also blow up the Louvre
Click to expand...

I thought there was a bomb threat at the Louvre this weekend. I'm pretty sure I read that online. I'll look for the article.


----------



## basquebromance

I'd like to take a moment to congratulate Angela Merkel on her successful campaign to become the President of France


----------



## theHawk

JakeStarkey said:


> The far right fascists scared the shit out of everybody?



Europeans aren't known for their wisdom in politics.  They've brought about two world wars, and their push for globalism while ignoring and even embracing Islam is just going to lead to another world war.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

BlueGin said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> The city battered most by Islamist terrorism (Paris) also voted NINETY PER CENT for Macron. idiots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe to celebrate the Mooselimbs will blow up the Eiffel Tower and also blow up the Louvre
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought there was a bomb threat at the Louvre this weekend. I'm pretty sure I read that online. I'll look for the article.
Click to expand...


That was today, there had to be an evacuation.


----------



## Ravi

Lucy Hamilton said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> The city battered most by Islamist terrorism (Paris) also voted NINETY PER CENT for Macron. idiots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe to celebrate the Mooselimbs will blow up the Eiffel Tower and also blow up the Louvre
Click to expand...

no doubt you would love that.


----------



## idb

It shows the courage of the French people.
They won't be cowed or abandon their principles of humanity in the face of intimidation.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Ravi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> The city battered most by Islamist terrorism (Paris) also voted NINETY PER CENT for Macron. idiots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe to celebrate the Mooselimbs will blow up the Eiffel Tower and also blow up the Louvre
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no doubt you would love that.
Click to expand...


Not as much as you would love that.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

idb said:


> It shows the courage of the French people.
> They won't be cowed or abandon their principles of humanity in the face of intimidation.



The French have never had any courage....except under Napoleon, post-Napoleon they have always been cowards.


----------



## Ravi

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> The city battered most by Islamist terrorism (Paris) also voted NINETY PER CENT for Macron. idiots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe to celebrate the Mooselimbs will blow up the Eiffel Tower and also blow up the Louvre
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no doubt you would love that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not as much as you would love that.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't love it all so you are way ahead of me, Eva.


----------



## basquebromance

ONCE AGAIN, the British and Americans stand up and fight against EVIL while the French surrender- It's what they do.


----------



## Old Yeller

Lakota posted LePenn is "manly, ugly" etc.  WTH?  Nice real blond hair, soft? (no dark roots).  I don't think she is bad at all.  I've had worse.  I've woken up with worse.

wonder what his NavaHO squaws look like up yonder?  Like a bowling ball with greasy black hair 300lb cornmeal.


----------



## Issa

Aha? Napoleon must have been a tali ban then.



Lucy Hamilton said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows the courage of the French people.
> They won't be cowed or abandon their principles of humanity in the face of intimidation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The French have never had any courage.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Ravi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> The city battered most by Islamist terrorism (Paris) also voted NINETY PER CENT for Macron. idiots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe to celebrate the Mooselimbs will blow up the Eiffel Tower and also blow up the Louvre
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no doubt you would love that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not as much as you would love that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't love it all so you are way ahead of me, Eva.
Click to expand...


Your _type_ want the end of European Culture, I do read you know, I know about what your_ type _want, Guno is one of your _type_ also, at least he openly expresses the Historical hatred your _type_ have....your Historical hatred of the European Continent and our peoples.


----------



## Ravi

basquebromance said:


> ONCE AGAIN, the British and Americans stand up and fight against EVIL while the French surrender- It's what they do.


French surrender would have them electing the National Front, a spin off of the Nazi Party.


----------



## Ravi

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> The city battered most by Islamist terrorism (Paris) also voted NINETY PER CENT for Macron. idiots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe to celebrate the Mooselimbs will blow up the Eiffel Tower and also blow up the Louvre
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no doubt you would love that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not as much as you would love that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't love it all so you are way ahead of me, Eva.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your _type_ want the end of European Culture, I do read you know, I know about what your_ type _want....with your Historical hatred of the European Continent and our peoples.
Click to expand...

I don't give two fucks about the Nazi wing of Europa. Your "peoples" are just as regressive as Muslim terrorists.


----------



## Old Yeller

The old saying "you can't win em' all". 

She made some noise.  Some French were woken up. Not all is lost.  She will get em' next time around. All in all She gets a B+ for result and an A- for effort.


Best line I heard:  LePenn said,  "A woman will govern France,  me or Merkel".......looks like Merkel won this round.  Please somebody post that nude pic of Merkel at that camp. I used to like her too.  Get ya some of that!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Issa said:


> Aha? Napoleon must have been a tali ban then.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows the courage of the French people.
> They won't be cowed or abandon their principles of humanity in the face of intimidation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The French have never had any courage.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You are the stupidest person at this forum, you beat all other stupid people, you make them look like members of MENSA.


----------



## guno

kiwiman127 said:


> Well, the French election sure turned the far right populist movement into a movement that is screeching to a huge slowing down.
> This the third major election in Europe, that the populist far right has lost, since Trump won the presidency. (France, Austria and the Netherlands).  At one time the populist movement was rolling, then the Europeans saw Trump in action and thought, "no thanks".
> So welcome to,,,,,,


yep they saw what was happening with the bloated Orange hued shitgibbon we have


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Ravi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe to celebrate the Mooselimbs will blow up the Eiffel Tower and also blow up the Louvre
> 
> 
> 
> no doubt you would love that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not as much as you would love that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't love it all so you are way ahead of me, Eva.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your _type_ want the end of European Culture, I do read you know, I know about what your_ type _want....with your Historical hatred of the European Continent and our peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give two fucks about the Nazi wing of Europa. Your "peoples" are just as regressive as Muslim terrorists.
Click to expand...


Absolute idiocy, of course you are upstairs, so it's going to a bit above your limited intellectual capability, you should stay in the silly sections of the forum where you don't have to attempt to think, thinking isn't your thing.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Issa

Lol I just wish that Russia occupy you and see what your superior race do 


Lucy Hamilton said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> The city battered most by Islamist terrorism (Paris) also voted NINETY PER CENT for Macron. idiots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe to celebrate the Mooselimbs will blow up the Eiffel Tower and also blow up the Louvre
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no doubt you would love that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not as much as you would love that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't love it all so you are way ahead of me, Eva.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your _type_ want the end of European Culture, I do read you know, I know about what your_ type _want, Guno is one of your _type_ also, at least he openly expresses the Historical hatred your _type_ have....your Historical hatred of the European Continent and our peoples.
Click to expand...


----------



## guno

theHawk said:


> Will the lefties live up to their promise to move out of America since Trump is President?  They now have a leftist utopia to move to.  We should offer one way plane tickets there.


its all over but the crying for you flyover country rubes


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Ravi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe to celebrate the Mooselimbs will blow up the Eiffel Tower and also blow up the Louvre
> 
> 
> 
> no doubt you would love that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not as much as you would love that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't love it all so you are way ahead of me, Eva.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your _type_ want the end of European Culture, I do read you know, I know about what your_ type _want....with your Historical hatred of the European Continent and our peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give two fucks about the Nazi wing of Europa. Your "peoples" are just as regressive as Muslim terrorists.
Click to expand...


I also don't give a fuck what a mongrel like you thinks, that's what your _type_ are all mongrels.


----------



## Issa

Snowflake racists lost get over it. They have voted against people like you, like they did in Austria and Holland 



Lucy Hamilton said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no doubt you would love that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as much as you would love that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't love it all so you are way ahead of me, Eva.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your _type_ want the end of European Culture, I do read you know, I know about what your_ type _want....with your Historical hatred of the European Continent and our peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give two fucks about the Nazi wing of Europa. Your "peoples" are just as regressive as Muslim terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolute idiocy, of course you are upstairs, so it's going to a bit above your limited intellectual capability, you should stay in the silly sections of the forum where you don't have to attempt to think, thinking isn't your thing.
Click to expand...


----------



## basquebromance

France chooses German Occupation & Swiss Banksterism again.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Issa said:


> Snowflake racists lost get over it. They have voted against people like you, like they did in Austria and Holland
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not as much as you would love that.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't love it all so you are way ahead of me, Eva.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your _type_ want the end of European Culture, I do read you know, I know about what your_ type _want....with your Historical hatred of the European Continent and our peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give two fucks about the Nazi wing of Europa. Your "peoples" are just as regressive as Muslim terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolute idiocy, of course you are upstairs, so it's going to a bit above your limited intellectual capability, you should stay in the silly sections of the forum where you don't have to attempt to think, thinking isn't your thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Go away Sock.

You are not European so who cares what you think, go back to Morocco or whatever craphole your DNA originated in.


----------



## idb

basquebromance said:


> ONCE AGAIN, the British and Americans stand up and fight against EVIL while the French surrender- It's what they do.


Surrender would be having travel bans from Muslim countries, building walls, stopping refugees, 'extreme' vetting, bombing wedding parties in foreign countries, surveilling every phone-call made by your own citizens, accepting invasive searches on public transport...and generally clutching your pearls if a foreign person is seen in the street.


----------



## guno

Heckler und Koch said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> France deserves everything coming their way.. Fucking idiots never learn. See Venezuela dumbasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. I have zero sympathy for them, since they had an opportunity to stop the bleeding, and instead decided to offer their necks to the blade of Islam once again. They deserve their fate.
> 
> Enjoy Herr Merkel ruining your country now too, France, because she controls Macron's puppet strings.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

idb said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> ONCE AGAIN, the British and Americans stand up and fight against EVIL while the French surrender- It's what they do.
> 
> 
> 
> Surrender would be having travel bans from Muslim countries, building walls, stopping refugees, 'extreme' vetting, bombing wedding parties in foreign countries, surveilling every phone-call made by your own citizens, accepting invasive searches on public transport...and generally clutching your pearls if a foreign person is seen in the street.
Click to expand...


The French election effects you in New Zealand how exactly? Yes, thought it didn't.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Issa said:


> Sunny california you twat....racist are mourning now lol
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflake racists lost get over it. They have voted against people like you, like they did in Austria and Holland
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your _type_ want the end of European Culture, I do read you know, I know about what your_ type _want....with your Historical hatred of the European Continent and our peoples.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give two fucks about the Nazi wing of Europa. Your "peoples" are just as regressive as Muslim terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolute idiocy, of course you are upstairs, so it's going to a bit above your limited intellectual capability, you should stay in the silly sections of the forum where you don't have to attempt to think, thinking isn't your thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go away Sock.
> 
> You are not European so who cares what you think, go back to Morocco or whatever craphole your DNA originated in.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You have already stated in this thread your DNA originated in Morocco, you also have illustrated that you have the IQ of a paper cup and are probably a Sock.

You won't be at this forum much longer I think, thank goodness.


----------



## L.K.Eder

nice meltdown, lunazi. 

macron won, le pen lost. you will get over it.


----------



## Hossfly

guno said:


> Heckler und Koch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> France deserves everything coming their way.. Fucking idiots never learn. See Venezuela dumbasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. I have zero sympathy for them, since they had an opportunity to stop the bleeding, and instead decided to offer their necks to the blade of Islam once again. They deserve their fate.
> 
> Enjoy Herr Merkel ruining your country now too, France, because she controls Macron's puppet strings.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hey guno we missed ya, dood. Don't fuck up again or I'll leave you out of my will.


----------



## basquebromance

Marine showed the world how a real woman handles an election that didn't go her way. She didn't blame Russians, fake news or sexists.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

L.K.Eder said:


> nice meltdown, lunazi.
> 
> macron won, le pen lost. you will get over it.



Personally Fillon would have been better, Le Pen with her Socialist Economic platform is just as worse as Macron, no wonder turnout was down in the Second Round.

No meltdown, we don't have meltdowns upstairs.


----------



## guno

Le Pen the great uniter!!!


Jews And Muslms Unite Against Marine Le Pen

Read more: Jews And Muslms Unite Against Marine Le Pen — But Could Catholics Rally Behind Her?


----------



## kiwiman127

Dschrute3 said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the French election sure turned the far right populist movement into a movement that is screeching to a huge slowing down.
> This the third major election in Europe, that the populist far right has lost, since Trump won the presidency. (France, Austria and the Netherlands).  At one time the populist movement was rolling, then the Europeans saw Trump in action and thought, "no thanks".
> So welcome to,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't the end. It's just the beginning. Progress is being made. As more Western Europeans wake up to the awful realities of what their Left Wingers have done to their nations, they'll return to sanity. The Left Globalists will be systematically swept out of power.
> 
> That day isn't here yet, but it is coming. The Left will continue their destruction. Sadly, things are gonna have to get a lot worse for the People to wake up. It's just the way things go. This loss for the Right doesn't mean the end. I actually see it as a beginning.
Click to expand...




guno said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the French election sure turned the far right populist movement into a movement that is screeching to a huge slowing down.
> This the third major election in Europe, that the populist far right has lost, since Trump won the presidency. (France, Austria and the Netherlands).  At one time the populist movement was rolling, then the Europeans saw Trump in action and thought, "no thanks".
> So welcome to,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep they saw what was happening with the bloated Orange hued shitgibbon we have
Click to expand...


Your theory might have been right six months ago, but the momentum stop and reversed itself. Not only is the populist far right losingmajor elections, they are losing up and down the power ladder. The Trumpster is partially responsible.  But I know the easily manipulated will not"get it".


----------



## Hossfly

L.K.Eder said:


> nice meltdown, lunazi.
> 
> macron won, le pen lost. you will get over it.


Since Cankles got her ass handed to her all the leftists are gushing like new brides now that the French geek won. That's gonna be the height of their celebrating for at least the next 8 years.


----------



## LastProphet

*Brigitte first lady of France: why tranny scripted as 24 yrs older than pimp Mac*
All predicted and explained only by one.

*France: human cattle mocked with Trannies and Pimps before the global kill shot*
Why does a tranny play the role "_Brigitte, first lady of France, 24 years older than her husband Macron_"?
Reading the article exposing the parallel script "_Melania v Michelle: transgender ends differently from transvestite: Obama trumped_ " is all you need.
A hint to start with: the script includes these lines:
- Melania Trump, 24 years younger than her husband
- Melania will be exposed as transsexual who had an operation to change sex while still an illegal resident in the USA.

*French elections for dummies:*
Macron, same as almost every other actor on stage, is a fake name, meant to sound like pimp (maquereau) for the french audience while the rest associates it with macaroni.
As for what "Le Pen" is supposed to evoke you don't need to know any french.

*"Far right nationalist Le Pen" role:*
Same as Trump in the USA and Theresa May in the UK: illuminati suicide bomber.
Detail difference: in France the "patriot" isn't elected "head of government" after the "first result".
Reminder of what the "final result" in the UK and USA will be alias when are the suicide bombers scripted to finally lose: 
- Theresa May only AFTER "_the surprise result in the snap election that she called for_".
- "billionaire Trump" only AFTER "_Putin flees to Beijing and confesses to have rigged the US election_", the moment when he fully detonates albeit not as high as Obama: stripped of his title but not also sentenced to death by SCOTUS, unlike Obama.

*Increasingly viciously scary May before June*
Theresa, the main actress in this chapter, was already playing the leading role before May 7, when tranny "Brigitte Macron, first lady of France" will also be placed in the spotlight.
The chapter's title is meant as literal parallelism to both the timing (starting with Theresa May's image in May) and the main agenda (repeat UK "election" to "undo Brexit" in June).

_*Notes*_
Brigitte Macron, first lady of France
https://i.guim.co.uk/img/media/800a...=max&dpr=2&s=a44a4550ac487a73e6efd28dbabefd57

Anglais        Français
pimp n    (prostitution) (argot)    maquereau,
Bella's pimp takes a cut of her earnings.
Le maquereau de Bella prend une part de ses revenus.
pimp - English-French Dictionary WordReference.com

Increasingly viciously scary May: as for Theresa see photo here ...
Grey power in the new battle of Britain: why older voters will be crucial | Gaby Hinsliff
... and headlines here
https://uk.news.yahoo.com/brexit-uk-eu-relations-hit-202854960.html

*CONTEXT*
Where the name Trump comes from:
Trump, same as all other billionaires fed to the human cattle, doesn't own any of the jewels of his empire.
Actor playing billionaire named after the verb (to trump) as well as similar nouns: Tramp, Trumpet (Last) and Truman (Show).
Simulated Reality, the world as we know it: Where Trump comes from: naming illuminati icon in trumperminator role

Melania Trump from Novo mesto, Slovenia: where line comes from: 
Sources range from Michelle Obama (alias parallel chapters in the 1993 BIG BANG script) to Disarm US citizens (alias Newtown as religious symbology for starting and ending cycles).
Illuminati Icons: Melania Trump from Slovenia Novo mesto - where line comes from

*BASICS*
What is about to become part of the "most bombastic news ever" - All exposed only by Last Prophet - two or rather FOUR examples:
Melania v Michelle: transgender ends differently from transvestite: Obama trumped 
Parallel and reversed Illuminati script: : Melania v Michelle transgender ends differently from transvestite

April 2017 - Brexit undo miracle: scary clowns make it a success: Theresa May calls election: for dummies
Illuminati suicide bombers: Brexit undo miracle scary clowns make it a success Theresa May calls election for dummies

All in _Blog_
End Times Prophet: Brigitte first lady of France: why tranny scripted as 24 yrs older than pimp Mac


----------



## idb

Lucy Hamilton said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> ONCE AGAIN, the British and Americans stand up and fight against EVIL while the French surrender- It's what they do.
> 
> 
> 
> Surrender would be having travel bans from Muslim countries, building walls, stopping refugees, 'extreme' vetting, bombing wedding parties in foreign countries, surveilling every phone-call made by your own citizens, accepting invasive searches on public transport...and generally clutching your pearls if a foreign person is seen in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The French election effects you in New Zealand how exactly? Yes, thought it didn't.
Click to expand...

If you read a bit of history you'd know that European politics affect the whole world.


----------



## Dschrute3

kiwiman127 said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the French election sure turned the far right populist movement into a movement that is screeching to a huge slowing down.
> This the third major election in Europe, that the populist far right has lost, since Trump won the presidency. (France, Austria and the Netherlands).  At one time the populist movement was rolling, then the Europeans saw Trump in action and thought, "no thanks".
> So welcome to,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't the end. It's just the beginning. Progress is being made. As more Western Europeans wake up to the awful realities of what their Left Wingers have done to their nations, they'll return to sanity. The Left Globalists will be systematically swept out of power.
> 
> That day isn't here yet, but it is coming. The Left will continue their destruction. Sadly, things are gonna have to get a lot worse for the People to wake up. It's just the way things go. This loss for the Right doesn't mean the end. I actually see it as a beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the French election sure turned the far right populist movement into a movement that is screeching to a huge slowing down.
> This the third major election in Europe, that the populist far right has lost, since Trump won the presidency. (France, Austria and the Netherlands).  At one time the populist movement was rolling, then the Europeans saw Trump in action and thought, "no thanks".
> So welcome to,,,,,,
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep they saw what was happening with the bloated Orange hued shitgibbon we have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your theory might have been right six months ago, but the momentum stop and reversed itself. Not only is the populist far right losingmajor elections, they are losing up and down the power ladder. The Trumpster is partially responsible.  But I know the easily manipulated will not"get it".
Click to expand...


No, they're actually gaining momentum. For the first time in many years, the defeat of the Globalists is a real possibility. These recent losses for the Right, don't mean the end. It's actually a beginning. The Right is steadily gaining ground. 

More & more Western Europeans are realizing how extensive the Left's damage to their nations is. The Leftist Globalists better enjoy these victories, because the Right is coming. This is only the beginning of the Revolution.


----------



## idb

guno said:


> Heckler und Koch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> France deserves everything coming their way.. Fucking idiots never learn. See Venezuela dumbasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. I have zero sympathy for them, since they had an opportunity to stop the bleeding, and instead decided to offer their necks to the blade of Islam once again. They deserve their fate.
> 
> Enjoy Herr Merkel ruining your country now too, France, because she controls Macron's puppet strings.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Good grief that's disturbing!


----------



## Hossfly

Ravi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not as much as you would love that.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't love it all so you are way ahead of me, Eva.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your _type_ want the end of European Culture, I do read you know, I know about what your_ type _want....with your Historical hatred of the European Continent and our peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give two fucks about the Nazi wing of Europa. Your "peoples" are just as regressive as Muslim terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also don't give a fuck what a mongrel like you thinks, that's what your _type_ are all mongrels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not as much as you would love that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't love it all so you are way ahead of me, Eva.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your _type_ want the end of European Culture, I do read you know, I know about what your_ type _want....with your Historical hatred of the European Continent and our peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give two fucks about the Nazi wing of Europa. Your "peoples" are just as regressive as Muslim terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also don't give a fuck what a mongrel like you thinks, that's what your _type_ are all mongrels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm actually 99 percent Irish with a smidgen of Bavarian, princess.
Click to expand...

Hmmmm. U-boat get beached in Belfast?


----------



## Old Yeller

Hossfly said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heckler und Koch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> France deserves everything coming their way.. Fucking idiots never learn. See Venezuela dumbasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. I have zero sympathy for them, since they had an opportunity to stop the bleeding, and instead decided to offer their necks to the blade of Islam once again. They deserve their fate.
> 
> Enjoy Herr Merkel ruining your country now too, France, because she controls Macron's puppet strings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey guno we missed ya, dood. Don't fuck up again or I'll leave you out of my will.
Click to expand...





Hossfly said:


> Hey guno we missed ya, dood. Don't fuck up again or I'll leave you out of my will.



Oh,  I understand.  I thought he was on a mental HillaryCation (with Issac and CandyPorn).............of course. Suspended.  No surprise there.  Mr. Envelope pusher.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

idb said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> ONCE AGAIN, the British and Americans stand up and fight against EVIL while the French surrender- It's what they do.
> 
> 
> 
> Surrender would be having travel bans from Muslim countries, building walls, stopping refugees, 'extreme' vetting, bombing wedding parties in foreign countries, surveilling every phone-call made by your own citizens, accepting invasive searches on public transport...and generally clutching your pearls if a foreign person is seen in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The French election effects you in New Zealand how exactly? Yes, thought it didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you read a bit of history you'd know that European politics affect the whole world.
Click to expand...


I thought that was American politics affect the whole world.

How is North Korea, could Kim Jong-Un hit you or not?


----------



## guno

Dschrute3 said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the French election sure turned the far right populist movement into a movement that is screeching to a huge slowing down.
> This the third major election in Europe, that the populist far right has lost, since Trump won the presidency. (France, Austria and the Netherlands).  At one time the populist movement was rolling, then the Europeans saw Trump in action and thought, "no thanks".
> So welcome to,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't the end. It's just the beginning. Progress is being made. As more Western Europeans wake up to the awful realities of what their Left Wingers have done to their nations, they'll return to sanity. The Left Globalists will be systematically swept out of power.
> 
> That day isn't here yet, but it is coming. The Left will continue their destruction. Sadly, things are gonna have to get a lot worse for the People to wake up. It's just the way things go. This loss for the Right doesn't mean the end. I actually see it as a beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the French election sure turned the far right populist movement into a movement that is screeching to a huge slowing down.
> This the third major election in Europe, that the populist far right has lost, since Trump won the presidency. (France, Austria and the Netherlands).  At one time the populist movement was rolling, then the Europeans saw Trump in action and thought, "no thanks".
> So welcome to,,,,,,
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep they saw what was happening with the bloated Orange hued shitgibbon we have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your theory might have been right six months ago, but the momentum stop and reversed itself. Not only is the populist far right losingmajor elections, they are losing up and down the power ladder. The Trumpster is partially responsible.  But I know the easily manipulated will not"get it".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they're actually gaining momentum. For the first time in many years, the defeat of the Globalists is a real possibility. These recent losses for the Right, don't mean the end. It's actually a beginning. The Right is steadily gaining ground.
> 
> More & more Western Europeans are realizing how extensive the Left's damage to their nations is. The Leftist Globalists better enjoy these victories, because the Right is coming. This is only the beginning of the Revolution.
Click to expand...

stop taking that hill billy heroine


----------



## Aries

TheOldSchool said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Macron won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but moronic American Leftist, he won't be able to govern
> 
> Next month there are French Parliamentary elections, Macron has no party, well he has a party with about 50 people in it.
> 
> Here read, even a stupid Troll like you should be able to understand.
> 
> *The French election that really matters*
> 
> And it’s not the one to choose a president.
> 
> PARIS — It’s nice to be elected French president. But it doesn’t amount to much if you don’t have a majority in parliament to implement your program.
> 
> The scenario looks increasingly likely this year. Two of the top three contenders for the presidency don’t have a well-oiled party machine to help them win the parliamentary elections due in June, one month after the presidential vote. And the third might only be able to count on a divided party.
> 
> That makes the June elections as important — if not more important than — the higher-profile presidential contest. Particularly in the case of the two insurgents running strong this year a split result in the two polls would leave a hobbled new executive at the Élysée Palace, possibly paralyzing the French political system.
> 
> The French election that really matters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine.  All that matters is that the lunatic Le Pen is banished back to her lair.
Click to expand...

If only America had been so smart.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dschrute3 said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the French election sure turned the far right populist movement into a movement that is screeching to a huge slowing down.
> This the third major election in Europe, that the populist far right has lost, since Trump won the presidency. (France, Austria and the Netherlands).  At one time the populist movement was rolling, then the Europeans saw Trump in action and thought, "no thanks".
> So welcome to,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't the end. It's just the beginning. Progress is being made. As more Western Europeans wake up to the awful realities of what their Left Wingers have done to their nations, they'll return to sanity. The Left Globalists will be systematically swept out of power.
> 
> That day isn't here yet, but it is coming. The Left will continue their destruction. Sadly, things are gonna have to get a lot worse for the People to wake up. It's just the way things go. This loss for the Right doesn't mean the end. I actually see it as a beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the French election sure turned the far right populist movement into a movement that is screeching to a huge slowing down.
> This the third major election in Europe, that the populist far right has lost, since Trump won the presidency. (France, Austria and the Netherlands).  At one time the populist movement was rolling, then the Europeans saw Trump in action and thought, "no thanks".
> So welcome to,,,,,,
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep they saw what was happening with the bloated Orange hued shitgibbon we have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your theory might have been right six months ago, but the momentum stop and reversed itself. Not only is the populist far right losingmajor elections, they are losing up and down the power ladder. The Trumpster is partially responsible.  But I know the easily manipulated will not"get it".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they're actually gaining momentum. For the first time in many years, the defeat of the Globalists is a real possibility. These recent losses for the Right, don't mean the end. It's actually a beginning. The Right is steadily gaining ground.
> 
> More & more Western Europeans are realizing how extensive the Left's damage to their nations is. The Leftist Globalists better enjoy these victories, because the Right is coming. This is only the beginning of the Revolution.
Click to expand...


Macron isn't normal, what 18 year old marries a 42 year old woman, what 39 year old woman sexually abuses a 15 year old school boy and then when his family knows this they move away and the 39 year old woman stalks them to the new place and continues to sexually abuse the school boy?

His family should have had her arrested, why didn't they? Macron has issues, he probably had a sexual attraction to his mother, so this is why at 18 years old he marries the 42 year old sexual abuser.

The Left likes to mention Trump, yet they have no problem with Macron, when the Macron situation is degenerate and abnormal.


----------



## idb

Lucy Hamilton said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> ONCE AGAIN, the British and Americans stand up and fight against EVIL while the French surrender- It's what they do.
> 
> 
> 
> Surrender would be having travel bans from Muslim countries, building walls, stopping refugees, 'extreme' vetting, bombing wedding parties in foreign countries, surveilling every phone-call made by your own citizens, accepting invasive searches on public transport...and generally clutching your pearls if a foreign person is seen in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The French election effects you in New Zealand how exactly? Yes, thought it didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you read a bit of history you'd know that European politics affect the whole world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought that was American politics affect the whole world.
> 
> How is North Korea, could Kim Jong-Un hit you or not?
Click to expand...

Don't sell yourselves short...European politics has affected the rest of the world since Europe was discovered by the rest of the world.
Admittedly...I can't think of anything in the last hundred years or so but...oh wait...


----------



## idb

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the French election sure turned the far right populist movement into a movement that is screeching to a huge slowing down.
> This the third major election in Europe, that the populist far right has lost, since Trump won the presidency. (France, Austria and the Netherlands).  At one time the populist movement was rolling, then the Europeans saw Trump in action and thought, "no thanks".
> So welcome to,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't the end. It's just the beginning. Progress is being made. As more Western Europeans wake up to the awful realities of what their Left Wingers have done to their nations, they'll return to sanity. The Left Globalists will be systematically swept out of power.
> 
> That day isn't here yet, but it is coming. The Left will continue their destruction. Sadly, things are gonna have to get a lot worse for the People to wake up. It's just the way things go. This loss for the Right doesn't mean the end. I actually see it as a beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the French election sure turned the far right populist movement into a movement that is screeching to a huge slowing down.
> This the third major election in Europe, that the populist far right has lost, since Trump won the presidency. (France, Austria and the Netherlands).  At one time the populist movement was rolling, then the Europeans saw Trump in action and thought, "no thanks".
> So welcome to,,,,,,
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep they saw what was happening with the bloated Orange hued shitgibbon we have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your theory might have been right six months ago, but the momentum stop and reversed itself. Not only is the populist far right losingmajor elections, they are losing up and down the power ladder. The Trumpster is partially responsible.  But I know the easily manipulated will not"get it".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they're actually gaining momentum. For the first time in many years, the defeat of the Globalists is a real possibility. These recent losses for the Right, don't mean the end. It's actually a beginning. The Right is steadily gaining ground.
> 
> More & more Western Europeans are realizing how extensive the Left's damage to their nations is. The Leftist Globalists better enjoy these victories, because the Right is coming. This is only the beginning of the Revolution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Macron isn't normal, what 18 year old marries a 42 year old woman, what 39 year old woman sexually abuses a 15 year old school boy and then when his family knows this they move away and the 39 year old woman stalks them to the new place and continues to sexually abuse the school boy?
> 
> His family should have had her arrested, why didn't they? Macron has issues, he probably had a sexual attraction to his mother, so this is why at 18 years old he marries the 42 year old sexual abuser.
> 
> The Left likes to mention Trump, yet they have no problem with Macron, when the Macron situation is degenerate and abnormal.
Click to expand...

He should have just grabbed her by the pussy and moved on...that's the true mark of a future world leader.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

idb said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> ONCE AGAIN, the British and Americans stand up and fight against EVIL while the French surrender- It's what they do.
> 
> 
> 
> Surrender would be having travel bans from Muslim countries, building walls, stopping refugees, 'extreme' vetting, bombing wedding parties in foreign countries, surveilling every phone-call made by your own citizens, accepting invasive searches on public transport...and generally clutching your pearls if a foreign person is seen in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The French election effects you in New Zealand how exactly? Yes, thought it didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you read a bit of history you'd know that European politics affect the whole world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought that was American politics affect the whole world.
> 
> How is North Korea, could Kim Jong-Un hit you or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't sell yourselves short...European politics has affected the rest of the world since Europe was discovered by the rest of the world.
> Admittedly...I can't think of anything in the last hundred years or so but...oh wait...
Click to expand...


You live in the past, not as much as Americans live in the past, well not all Americans, but a percentage of Americans live in the past and know little about anything outside their own borders.

Why don't we discuss more contemporary situations that America have involved themselves with without permission and how many people have died as a result?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

idb said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the French election sure turned the far right populist movement into a movement that is screeching to a huge slowing down.
> This the third major election in Europe, that the populist far right has lost, since Trump won the presidency. (France, Austria and the Netherlands).  At one time the populist movement was rolling, then the Europeans saw Trump in action and thought, "no thanks".
> So welcome to,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't the end. It's just the beginning. Progress is being made. As more Western Europeans wake up to the awful realities of what their Left Wingers have done to their nations, they'll return to sanity. The Left Globalists will be systematically swept out of power.
> 
> That day isn't here yet, but it is coming. The Left will continue their destruction. Sadly, things are gonna have to get a lot worse for the People to wake up. It's just the way things go. This loss for the Right doesn't mean the end. I actually see it as a beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the French election sure turned the far right populist movement into a movement that is screeching to a huge slowing down.
> This the third major election in Europe, that the populist far right has lost, since Trump won the presidency. (France, Austria and the Netherlands).  At one time the populist movement was rolling, then the Europeans saw Trump in action and thought, "no thanks".
> So welcome to,,,,,,
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep they saw what was happening with the bloated Orange hued shitgibbon we have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your theory might have been right six months ago, but the momentum stop and reversed itself. Not only is the populist far right losingmajor elections, they are losing up and down the power ladder. The Trumpster is partially responsible.  But I know the easily manipulated will not"get it".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they're actually gaining momentum. For the first time in many years, the defeat of the Globalists is a real possibility. These recent losses for the Right, don't mean the end. It's actually a beginning. The Right is steadily gaining ground.
> 
> More & more Western Europeans are realizing how extensive the Left's damage to their nations is. The Leftist Globalists better enjoy these victories, because the Right is coming. This is only the beginning of the Revolution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Macron isn't normal, what 18 year old marries a 42 year old woman, what 39 year old woman sexually abuses a 15 year old school boy and then when his family knows this they move away and the 39 year old woman stalks them to the new place and continues to sexually abuse the school boy?
> 
> His family should have had her arrested, why didn't they? Macron has issues, he probably had a sexual attraction to his mother, so this is why at 18 years old he marries the 42 year old sexual abuser.
> 
> The Left likes to mention Trump, yet they have no problem with Macron, when the Macron situation is degenerate and abnormal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should have just grabbed her by the pussy and moved on...that's the true mark of a future world leader.
Click to expand...


That's the total of your intellectual capability, nothing sensible as a response just idiocy?


----------



## idb

Lucy Hamilton said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surrender would be having travel bans from Muslim countries, building walls, stopping refugees, 'extreme' vetting, bombing wedding parties in foreign countries, surveilling every phone-call made by your own citizens, accepting invasive searches on public transport...and generally clutching your pearls if a foreign person is seen in the street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The French election effects you in New Zealand how exactly? Yes, thought it didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you read a bit of history you'd know that European politics affect the whole world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought that was American politics affect the whole world.
> 
> How is North Korea, could Kim Jong-Un hit you or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't sell yourselves short...European politics has affected the rest of the world since Europe was discovered by the rest of the world.
> Admittedly...I can't think of anything in the last hundred years or so but...oh wait...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You live in the past, not as much as Americans live in the past, well not all Americans, but a percentage of Americans live in the past and know little about anything outside their own borders.
> 
> Why don't we discuss more contemporary situations that America have involved themselves with without permission and how many people have died as a result?
Click to expand...

Mainly because that's not what this thread is about.


----------



## idb

Lucy Hamilton said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't the end. It's just the beginning. Progress is being made. As more Western Europeans wake up to the awful realities of what their Left Wingers have done to their nations, they'll return to sanity. The Left Globalists will be systematically swept out of power.
> 
> That day isn't here yet, but it is coming. The Left will continue their destruction. Sadly, things are gonna have to get a lot worse for the People to wake up. It's just the way things go. This loss for the Right doesn't mean the end. I actually see it as a beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep they saw what was happening with the bloated Orange hued shitgibbon we have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your theory might have been right six months ago, but the momentum stop and reversed itself. Not only is the populist far right losingmajor elections, they are losing up and down the power ladder. The Trumpster is partially responsible.  But I know the easily manipulated will not"get it".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they're actually gaining momentum. For the first time in many years, the defeat of the Globalists is a real possibility. These recent losses for the Right, don't mean the end. It's actually a beginning. The Right is steadily gaining ground.
> 
> More & more Western Europeans are realizing how extensive the Left's damage to their nations is. The Leftist Globalists better enjoy these victories, because the Right is coming. This is only the beginning of the Revolution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Macron isn't normal, what 18 year old marries a 42 year old woman, what 39 year old woman sexually abuses a 15 year old school boy and then when his family knows this they move away and the 39 year old woman stalks them to the new place and continues to sexually abuse the school boy?
> 
> His family should have had her arrested, why didn't they? Macron has issues, he probably had a sexual attraction to his mother, so this is why at 18 years old he marries the 42 year old sexual abuser.
> 
> The Left likes to mention Trump, yet they have no problem with Macron, when the Macron situation is degenerate and abnormal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should have just grabbed her by the pussy and moved on...that's the true mark of a future world leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the total of your intellectual capability, nothing sensible as a response just idiocy?
Click to expand...

Oh...sorry...I misunderstood...were you being serious?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

idb said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The French election effects you in New Zealand how exactly? Yes, thought it didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> If you read a bit of history you'd know that European politics affect the whole world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought that was American politics affect the whole world.
> 
> How is North Korea, could Kim Jong-Un hit you or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't sell yourselves short...European politics has affected the rest of the world since Europe was discovered by the rest of the world.
> Admittedly...I can't think of anything in the last hundred years or so but...oh wait...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You live in the past, not as much as Americans live in the past, well not all Americans, but a percentage of Americans live in the past and know little about anything outside their own borders.
> 
> Why don't we discuss more contemporary situations that America have involved themselves with without permission and how many people have died as a result?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainly because that's not what this thread is about.
Click to expand...


No and this thread _isn't_ what _you were referring to either_ or what a few others have been referring to, but you are obsessed being the tragic creature you must be.

Thread _not _about _this _either:

*"Admittedly...I can't think of anything in the last hundred years or so but...oh wait..."*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

idb said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your theory might have been right six months ago, but the momentum stop and reversed itself. Not only is the populist far right losingmajor elections, they are losing up and down the power ladder. The Trumpster is partially responsible.  But I know the easily manipulated will not"get it".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they're actually gaining momentum. For the first time in many years, the defeat of the Globalists is a real possibility. These recent losses for the Right, don't mean the end. It's actually a beginning. The Right is steadily gaining ground.
> 
> More & more Western Europeans are realizing how extensive the Left's damage to their nations is. The Leftist Globalists better enjoy these victories, because the Right is coming. This is only the beginning of the Revolution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Macron isn't normal, what 18 year old marries a 42 year old woman, what 39 year old woman sexually abuses a 15 year old school boy and then when his family knows this they move away and the 39 year old woman stalks them to the new place and continues to sexually abuse the school boy?
> 
> His family should have had her arrested, why didn't they? Macron has issues, he probably had a sexual attraction to his mother, so this is why at 18 years old he marries the 42 year old sexual abuser.
> 
> The Left likes to mention Trump, yet they have no problem with Macron, when the Macron situation is degenerate and abnormal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should have just grabbed her by the pussy and moved on...that's the true mark of a future world leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the total of your intellectual capability, nothing sensible as a response just idiocy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...sorry...I misunderstood...were you being serious?
Click to expand...


That is Macron's existence from age 15 years old.

Can't deal with it, would rather babble crap about Trump instead, no wonder you are so irrelevant.


----------



## playtime

Lucy Hamilton said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> they saw what happened to us & they were in the cross hairs to be next for fascist installation..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even know what a Fascist is, that would be Leftists who are anti-Freedom of Speech and anti-Democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *post #18  *
> *enjoy.*
> 
> CDZ - I want to know something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who includes Trump in there, sorry, hilarious stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is because you are a poorly educated partison mookie he counts on to show up at his rallies.   i gave you specific examples of how it applies to your orange overlord.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You posted a copy and paste of someone's opinion in a CDZ thread, it's you who are obviously poorly educated, don't have the brains yourself, so just post copy and pasting of other peoples opinions and articles.
Click to expand...


feel free to refudiate any of it.   feel free to counter each tenet with evidence that contradicts it.    

lol....  all you do is bloviate.   where's your back up 'eh?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

playtime said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even know what a Fascist is, that would be Leftists who are anti-Freedom of Speech and anti-Democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *post #18  *
> *enjoy.*
> 
> CDZ - I want to know something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who includes Trump in there, sorry, hilarious stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is because you are a poorly educated partison mookie he counts on to show up at his rallies.   i gave you specific examples of how it applies to your orange overlord.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You posted a copy and paste of someone's opinion in a CDZ thread, it's you who are obviously poorly educated, don't have the brains yourself, so just post copy and pasting of other peoples opinions and articles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> feel free to refudiate any of it.   feel free to counter each tenet with evidence that contradicts it.
> 
> lol....  all you do is bloviate.   where's your back up 'eh?
Click to expand...


I don't deal with those who can't post their own thoughts and opinions and instead copy and paste other peoples thoughts and opinions, doing so illustrates you lack an independent thought process and are a Sheep.


----------



## Marion Morrison

LastProphet said:


> *Brigitte first lady of France: why tranny scripted as 24 yrs older than pimp Mac*
> All predicted and explained only by one.
> 
> *France: human cattle mocked with Trannies and Pimps before the global kill shot*
> Why does a tranny play the role "_Brigitte, first lady of France, 24 years older than her husband Macron_"?
> Reading the article exposing the parallel script "_Melania v Michelle: transgender ends differently from transvestite: Obama trumped_ " is all you need.
> A hint to start with: the script includes these lines:
> - Melania Trump, 24 years younger than her husband
> - Melania will be exposed as transsexual who had an operation to change sex while still an illegal resident in the USA.
> 
> *French elections for dummies:*
> Macron, same as almost every other actor on stage, is a fake name, meant to sound like pimp (maquereau) for the french audience while the rest associates it with macaroni.
> As for what "Le Pen" is suposed to evoke you don't need to know french.
> 
> *"Far right nationalist Le Pen" role:*
> Same as Trump in the USA and Theresa May in the UK: illuminati suicide bomber.
> Detail difference: in France the "patriot" isn't elected "head of government" after the "first result".
> Reminder of what the "final result" in the UK and USA will be alias when are the suicide bombers scripted to finally lose:
> - Theresa May only AFTER "_the surprise result in the snap election that she called for_".
> - "billionaire Trump" only AFTER "_Putin flees to Beijing and confesses to have rigged the US election_", the moment when he fully detonates albeit not as high as Obama: stripped of his title but not also sentenced to death by SCOTUS, unlike Obama.
> 
> *Increasingly viciously scary May before June*
> Theresa, the main actress in this chapter, was already playing the leading role before May 7, when tranny "Brigitte Macron, first lady of France" will also be placed in the spotlight.
> The chapter's title is meant as literal parallelism to both the timing (starting with Theresa May's image in May) and the main agenda (repeat UK "election" to "undo Brexit" in June).
> 
> _*Notes*_
> Brigitte Macron, first lady of France
> https://i.guim.co.uk/img/media/800a...=max&dpr=2&s=a44a4550ac487a73e6efd28dbabefd57
> 
> Anglais        Français
> pimp n    (prostitution) (argot)    maquereau,
> Bella's pimp takes a cut of her earnings.
> Le maquereau de Bella prend une part de ses revenus.
> pimp - English-French Dictionary WordReference.com
> 
> Increasingly viciously scary May: as for Theresa see photo here ...
> Grey power in the new battle of Britain: why older voters will be crucial | Gaby Hinsliff
> ... and headlines here
> Brexit: UK-EU relations hit new low as Theresa May viciously attacks European politicians
> 
> *CONTEXT*
> Where the name Trump comes from:
> Trump, same as all other billionaires fed to the human cattle, doesn't own any of the jewels of his empire.
> Actor playing billionaire named after the verb (to trump) as well as similar nouns: Tramp, Trumpet (Last) and Truman (Show).
> Simulated Reality, the world as we know it: Where Trump comes from: naming illuminati icon in trumperminator role
> 
> Melania Trump from Novo mesto, Slovenia: where line comes from:
> Sources range from Michelle Obama (alias parallel chapters in the 1993 BIG BANG script) to Disarm US citizens (alias Newtown as religious symbology for starting and ending cycles).
> Illuminati Icons: Melania Trump from Slovenia Novo mesto - where line comes from
> 
> *BASICS*
> What is about to become part of the "most bombastic news ever" - All exposed only by Last Prophet - two or rather FOUR examples:
> Melania v Michelle: transgender ends differently from transvestite: Obama trumped
> Parallel and reversed Illuminati script: : Melania v Michelle transgender ends differently from transvestite
> 
> April 2017 - Brexit undo miracle: scary clowns make it a success: Theresa May calls election: for dummies
> Illuminati suicide bombers: Brexit undo miracle scary clowns make it a success Theresa May calls election for dummies



 Congrats! I've never experienced a left-wing conspiracy nut before, you are the first.

PS: You are out there, sir! Wayyyy out!


----------



## playtime

Lucy Hamilton said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *post #18  *
> *enjoy.*
> 
> CDZ - I want to know something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who includes Trump in there, sorry, hilarious stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is because you are a poorly educated partison mookie he counts on to show up at his rallies.   i gave you specific examples of how it applies to your orange overlord.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You posted a copy and paste of someone's opinion in a CDZ thread, it's you who are obviously poorly educated, don't have the brains yourself, so just post copy and pasting of other peoples opinions and articles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> feel free to refudiate any of it.   feel free to counter each tenet with evidence that contradicts it.
> 
> lol....  all you do is bloviate.   where's your back up 'eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't deal with those who can't post their own thoughts and opinions and instead copy and paste other peoples thoughts and opinions, doing so illustrates you lack an independent thought process and are a Sheep.
Click to expand...


lol.... 


translation: 

you, lucy... have  failed sweetheart.


----------



## Old Yeller

Lucy Hamilton said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they're actually gaining momentum. For the first time in many years, the defeat of the Globalists is a real possibility. These recent losses for the Right, don't mean the end. It's actually a beginning. The Right is steadily gaining ground.
> 
> More & more Western Europeans are realizing how extensive the Left's damage to their nations is. The Leftist Globalists better enjoy these victories, because the Right is coming. This is only the beginning of the Revolution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macron isn't normal, what 18 year old marries a 42 year old woman, what 39 year old woman sexually abuses a 15 year old school boy and then when his family knows this they move away and the 39 year old woman stalks them to the new place and continues to sexually abuse the school boy?
> 
> His family should have had her arrested, why didn't they? Macron has issues, he probably had a sexual attraction to his mother, so this is why at 18 years old he marries the 42 year old sexual abuser.
> 
> The Left likes to mention Trump, yet they have no problem with Macron, when the Macron situation is degenerate and abnormal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should have just grabbed her by the pussy and moved on...that's the true mark of a future world leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the total of your intellectual capability, nothing sensible as a response just idiocy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...sorry...I misunderstood...were you being serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is Macron's existence from age 15 years old.
> 
> Can't deal with it, would rather babble crap about Trump instead, no wonder you are so irrelevant.
Click to expand...





Lucy Hamilton said:


> That is Macron's existence from age 15 years old.
> 
> Can't deal with it, would rather babble crap about Trump instead, no wonder you are so irrelevant.



And to me,  you seem correct.  That is weird.  After she did him over and over and over.....did he not experiment around dating his own age during the intitial seperation?  What a fruitCake. Did he call her Mommy? Did he not see the young sexy beautiful 17 year old French girls in his classes?  Sweet Mother Christmas!

Even more weird that so many French don't think him a bit weird........he is fine for office?  huh?  Lock him up in a rubber room please.  electric shock quickly.  medication.  anything!  Is he going to push her WheelChair?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Nobody last century ever claimed France stuck up for itself. They screwed themselves bigtime today.

Coming next week: Terrorist attack in France.


----------



## Ravi

Hossfly said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't love it all so you are way ahead of me, Eva.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your _type_ want the end of European Culture, I do read you know, I know about what your_ type _want....with your Historical hatred of the European Continent and our peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give two fucks about the Nazi wing of Europa. Your "peoples" are just as regressive as Muslim terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also don't give a fuck what a mongrel like you thinks, that's what your _type_ are all mongrels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't love it all so you are way ahead of me, Eva.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your _type_ want the end of European Culture, I do read you know, I know about what your_ type _want....with your Historical hatred of the European Continent and our peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give two fucks about the Nazi wing of Europa. Your "peoples" are just as regressive as Muslim terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also don't give a fuck what a mongrel like you thinks, that's what your _type_ are all mongrels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm actually 99 percent Irish with a smidgen of Bavarian, princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm. U-boat get beached in Belfast?
Click to expand...

No, some Nazi fled to the USA and looked cross eyed at great grandma.


----------



## LoneLaugher

ColonelAngus said:


> France got rid of the old guard...it's a start.



You are trying so hard. Precious.


----------



## Marion Morrison

French Culture is done. However, Muslim women don't shave their legs or armpits or use deoderant either.

That part of their culture lives!

Vive la France!

Just don't smell them.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Old Yeller said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Macron isn't normal, what 18 year old marries a 42 year old woman, what 39 year old woman sexually abuses a 15 year old school boy and then when his family knows this they move away and the 39 year old woman stalks them to the new place and continues to sexually abuse the school boy?
> 
> His family should have had her arrested, why didn't they? Macron has issues, he probably had a sexual attraction to his mother, so this is why at 18 years old he marries the 42 year old sexual abuser.
> 
> The Left likes to mention Trump, yet they have no problem with Macron, when the Macron situation is degenerate and abnormal.
> 
> 
> 
> He should have just grabbed her by the pussy and moved on...that's the true mark of a future world leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the total of your intellectual capability, nothing sensible as a response just idiocy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...sorry...I misunderstood...were you being serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is Macron's existence from age 15 years old.
> 
> Can't deal with it, would rather babble crap about Trump instead, no wonder you are so irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is Macron's existence from age 15 years old.
> 
> Can't deal with it, would rather babble crap about Trump instead, no wonder you are so irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And to me,  you seem correct.  That is weird.  After she did him over and over and over.....did he not experiment around dating his own age during the intitial seperation?  What a fruitCake. Did he call her Mommy? Did he not see the young sexy beautiful 17 year old French girls in his classes?  Sweet Mother Christmas!
> 
> Even more weird that so many French don't think him a bit weird........he is fine for office?  huh?  Lock him up in a rubber room please.  electric shock quickly.  medication.  anything!  Is he going to push her WheelChair?
Click to expand...


Her children who are in his age group call him Dad, the whole situation is abnormal.


----------



## idb

Lucy Hamilton said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you read a bit of history you'd know that European politics affect the whole world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was American politics affect the whole world.
> 
> How is North Korea, could Kim Jong-Un hit you or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't sell yourselves short...European politics has affected the rest of the world since Europe was discovered by the rest of the world.
> Admittedly...I can't think of anything in the last hundred years or so but...oh wait...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You live in the past, not as much as Americans live in the past, well not all Americans, but a percentage of Americans live in the past and know little about anything outside their own borders.
> 
> Why don't we discuss more contemporary situations that America have involved themselves with without permission and how many people have died as a result?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainly because that's not what this thread is about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No and this thread _isn't_ what _you were referring to either_ or what a few others have been referring to, but you are obsessed being the tragic creature you must be.
> 
> Thread _not _about _this _either:
> 
> *"Admittedly...I can't think of anything in the last hundred years or so but...oh wait..."*
Click to expand...

You were the one that asked what European politics has to do with NZ.
You're like trying to debate with a nine year-old.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

idb said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was American politics affect the whole world.
> 
> How is North Korea, could Kim Jong-Un hit you or not?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't sell yourselves short...European politics has affected the rest of the world since Europe was discovered by the rest of the world.
> Admittedly...I can't think of anything in the last hundred years or so but...oh wait...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You live in the past, not as much as Americans live in the past, well not all Americans, but a percentage of Americans live in the past and know little about anything outside their own borders.
> 
> Why don't we discuss more contemporary situations that America have involved themselves with without permission and how many people have died as a result?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainly because that's not what this thread is about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No and this thread _isn't_ what _you were referring to either_ or what a few others have been referring to, but you are obsessed being the tragic creature you must be.
> 
> Thread _not _about _this _either:
> 
> *"Admittedly...I can't think of anything in the last hundred years or so but...oh wait..."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were the one that asked what European politics has to do with NZ.
> You're like trying to debate with a nine year-old.
Click to expand...


Yes European politics has nothing to do with New Zealand, unlike American politics which seems to affect most of the planet.

You are incapable of any form of debate.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

there4eyeM said:


> As predicted, France voted for sanity and reason, unlike their American cousins. A strong Europe means a strong partner for the U.S. Anyone disappointed that Le Pen lost deserves to be. It is heartwarming to see these results. Vive la France.



The US also voted for sanity and reason. The difference is we have the electoral college.

But the majority of Americans voted for the good of the country - NOT the good of the 1%.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## idb

Lucy Hamilton said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they're actually gaining momentum. For the first time in many years, the defeat of the Globalists is a real possibility. These recent losses for the Right, don't mean the end. It's actually a beginning. The Right is steadily gaining ground.
> 
> More & more Western Europeans are realizing how extensive the Left's damage to their nations is. The Leftist Globalists better enjoy these victories, because the Right is coming. This is only the beginning of the Revolution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macron isn't normal, what 18 year old marries a 42 year old woman, what 39 year old woman sexually abuses a 15 year old school boy and then when his family knows this they move away and the 39 year old woman stalks them to the new place and continues to sexually abuse the school boy?
> 
> His family should have had her arrested, why didn't they? Macron has issues, he probably had a sexual attraction to his mother, so this is why at 18 years old he marries the 42 year old sexual abuser.
> 
> The Left likes to mention Trump, yet they have no problem with Macron, when the Macron situation is degenerate and abnormal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should have just grabbed her by the pussy and moved on...that's the true mark of a future world leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the total of your intellectual capability, nothing sensible as a response just idiocy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...sorry...I misunderstood...were you being serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is Macron's existence from age 15 years old.
> 
> Can't deal with it, would rather babble crap about Trump instead, no wonder you are so irrelevant.
Click to expand...

Oh no you *were* being serious!!!
I apologise.

If you want to make the comparison with Trump...how many marriages have he and Macron had?
How many how many recordings of Macron bragging about sexual assault...how many interviews where he'd like to sleep with his own daughter...?


----------



## Old Yeller

Luddly Neddite said:


> The US also voted for sanity and reason. The difference is we have the electoral college.
> 
> But the majority of Americans voted for the good of the country - NOT the good of the 1%.




Right Duddley,  right on.  The 4.2million vote edge in CA pushed her over the top!  way to go. President "hillary". CA had ~1mil provisional votes, huh? why?  60-70% of total votes were by mail.......who knows who really filled many of them out?  We have already been over this.  Probably close to 2 million were illegal votes or illegals voting. IMO

But you keep trying.......you have 7 yrs and 7 months more of it to convince us the USA loves the Beast.


----------



## idb

Lucy Hamilton said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't sell yourselves short...European politics has affected the rest of the world since Europe was discovered by the rest of the world.
> Admittedly...I can't think of anything in the last hundred years or so but...oh wait...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You live in the past, not as much as Americans live in the past, well not all Americans, but a percentage of Americans live in the past and know little about anything outside their own borders.
> 
> Why don't we discuss more contemporary situations that America have involved themselves with without permission and how many people have died as a result?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainly because that's not what this thread is about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No and this thread _isn't_ what _you were referring to either_ or what a few others have been referring to, but you are obsessed being the tragic creature you must be.
> 
> Thread _not _about _this _either:
> 
> *"Admittedly...I can't think of anything in the last hundred years or so but...oh wait..."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were the one that asked what European politics has to do with NZ.
> You're like trying to debate with a nine year-old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes European politics has nothing to do with New Zealand, unlike American politics which seems to affect most of the planet.
> 
> You are incapable of any form of debate.
Click to expand...

You're simply wrong.
European politics affects the whole world.
I can't believe I have to say this to you.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

idb said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Macron isn't normal, what 18 year old marries a 42 year old woman, what 39 year old woman sexually abuses a 15 year old school boy and then when his family knows this they move away and the 39 year old woman stalks them to the new place and continues to sexually abuse the school boy?
> 
> His family should have had her arrested, why didn't they? Macron has issues, he probably had a sexual attraction to his mother, so this is why at 18 years old he marries the 42 year old sexual abuser.
> 
> The Left likes to mention Trump, yet they have no problem with Macron, when the Macron situation is degenerate and abnormal.
> 
> 
> 
> He should have just grabbed her by the pussy and moved on...that's the true mark of a future world leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the total of your intellectual capability, nothing sensible as a response just idiocy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...sorry...I misunderstood...were you being serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is Macron's existence from age 15 years old.
> 
> Can't deal with it, would rather babble crap about Trump instead, no wonder you are so irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no you *were* being serious!!!
> I apologise.
> 
> If you want to make the comparison with Trump...how many marriages have he and Macron had?
> How many how many recordings of Macron bragging about sexual assault...how many interviews where he'd like to sleep with his own daughter...?
Click to expand...


The thread isn't about Trump, it doesn't matter how many times Trump has been married, at least not one of his wives were school girls of 15 years of age.

Macron is a freak, the weird woman he's married to is a pervert, but that's okay with the Left as most of you are either freaks or perverts.


----------



## idb

Lucy Hamilton said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> He should have just grabbed her by the pussy and moved on...that's the true mark of a future world leader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the total of your intellectual capability, nothing sensible as a response just idiocy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...sorry...I misunderstood...were you being serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is Macron's existence from age 15 years old.
> 
> Can't deal with it, would rather babble crap about Trump instead, no wonder you are so irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no you *were* being serious!!!
> I apologise.
> 
> If you want to make the comparison with Trump...how many marriages have he and Macron had?
> How many how many recordings of Macron bragging about sexual assault...how many interviews where he'd like to sleep with his own daughter...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thread isn't about Trump, it doesn't matter how many times Trump has been married, at least not one of his wives were school girls of 15 years of age.
> 
> Macron is a freak, the weird woman he's married to is a pervert, but that's okay with the Left as most of you are either freaks or perverts.
Click to expand...

Again...you mentioned Trump first.
Sheesh!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

idb said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> You live in the past, not as much as Americans live in the past, well not all Americans, but a percentage of Americans live in the past and know little about anything outside their own borders.
> 
> Why don't we discuss more contemporary situations that America have involved themselves with without permission and how many people have died as a result?
> 
> 
> 
> Mainly because that's not what this thread is about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No and this thread _isn't_ what _you were referring to either_ or what a few others have been referring to, but you are obsessed being the tragic creature you must be.
> 
> Thread _not _about _this _either:
> 
> *"Admittedly...I can't think of anything in the last hundred years or so but...oh wait..."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were the one that asked what European politics has to do with NZ.
> You're like trying to debate with a nine year-old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes European politics has nothing to do with New Zealand, unlike American politics which seems to affect most of the planet.
> 
> You are incapable of any form of debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're simply wrong.
> European politics affects the whole world.
> I can't believe I have to say this to you.
Click to expand...


I ask again, how does an election in France directly affect you in New Zealand? Are you worried France might bomb and/or invade you or something? You are 19,000 km away from France, so how does an election in France affect you in New Zealand? It doesn't on no level.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

idb said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the total of your intellectual capability, nothing sensible as a response just idiocy?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...sorry...I misunderstood...were you being serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is Macron's existence from age 15 years old.
> 
> Can't deal with it, would rather babble crap about Trump instead, no wonder you are so irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no you *were* being serious!!!
> I apologise.
> 
> If you want to make the comparison with Trump...how many marriages have he and Macron had?
> How many how many recordings of Macron bragging about sexual assault...how many interviews where he'd like to sleep with his own daughter...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thread isn't about Trump, it doesn't matter how many times Trump has been married, at least not one of his wives were school girls of 15 years of age.
> 
> Macron is a freak, the weird woman he's married to is a pervert, but that's okay with the Left as most of you are either freaks or perverts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...you mentioned Trump first.
> Sheesh!
Click to expand...


To illustrate the Left's famous double standards that's why I mentioned it.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> He should have just grabbed her by the pussy and moved on...that's the true mark of a future world leader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the total of your intellectual capability, nothing sensible as a response just idiocy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...sorry...I misunderstood...were you being serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is Macron's existence from age 15 years old.
> 
> Can't deal with it, would rather babble crap about Trump instead, no wonder you are so irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is Macron's existence from age 15 years old.
> 
> Can't deal with it, would rather babble crap about Trump instead, no wonder you are so irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And to me,  you seem correct.  That is weird.  After she did him over and over and over.....did he not experiment around dating his own age during the intitial seperation?  What a fruitCake. Did he call her Mommy? Did he not see the young sexy beautiful 17 year old French girls in his classes?  Sweet Mother Christmas!
> 
> Even more weird that so many French don't think him a bit weird........he is fine for office?  huh?  Lock him up in a rubber room please.  electric shock quickly.  medication.  anything!  Is he going to push her WheelChair?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the Trolls are Triggered, that's why so many have invaded this thread.
> 
> They must have a thing for young men who are so sexually retarded that they have to fuck 65 year old women that have seven grandchildren, that sort of thing must turn them on.
Click to expand...




Is this a West Virginia election?


----------



## idb

Lucy Hamilton said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mainly because that's not what this thread is about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No and this thread _isn't_ what _you were referring to either_ or what a few others have been referring to, but you are obsessed being the tragic creature you must be.
> 
> Thread _not _about _this _either:
> 
> *"Admittedly...I can't think of anything in the last hundred years or so but...oh wait..."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were the one that asked what European politics has to do with NZ.
> You're like trying to debate with a nine year-old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes European politics has nothing to do with New Zealand, unlike American politics which seems to affect most of the planet.
> 
> You are incapable of any form of debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're simply wrong.
> European politics affects the whole world.
> I can't believe I have to say this to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ask again, how does an election in France directly affect you in New Zealand? Are you worried France might bomb and/or invade you or something? You are 19,000 km away from France, so how does an election in France affect you in New Zealand? It doesn't on no level.
Click to expand...

So, you think that direct military action is the only concern?
We're a trading nation, anything that affects the markets affects us.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

idb said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> No and this thread _isn't_ what _you were referring to either_ or what a few others have been referring to, but you are obsessed being the tragic creature you must be.
> 
> Thread _not _about _this _either:
> 
> *"Admittedly...I can't think of anything in the last hundred years or so but...oh wait..."*
> 
> 
> 
> You were the one that asked what European politics has to do with NZ.
> You're like trying to debate with a nine year-old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes European politics has nothing to do with New Zealand, unlike American politics which seems to affect most of the planet.
> 
> You are incapable of any form of debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're simply wrong.
> European politics affects the whole world.
> I can't believe I have to say this to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ask again, how does an election in France directly affect you in New Zealand? Are you worried France might bomb and/or invade you or something? You are 19,000 km away from France, so how does an election in France affect you in New Zealand? It doesn't on no level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you think that direct military action is the only concern?
> We're a trading nation, anything that affects the markets affects us.
Click to expand...


So did Brexit affect you in New Zealand? You know Brexit was going to crash the markets, until it didn't.


----------



## idb

Lucy Hamilton said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...sorry...I misunderstood...were you being serious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is Macron's existence from age 15 years old.
> 
> Can't deal with it, would rather babble crap about Trump instead, no wonder you are so irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no you *were* being serious!!!
> I apologise.
> 
> If you want to make the comparison with Trump...how many marriages have he and Macron had?
> How many how many recordings of Macron bragging about sexual assault...how many interviews where he'd like to sleep with his own daughter...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thread isn't about Trump, it doesn't matter how many times Trump has been married, at least not one of his wives were school girls of 15 years of age.
> 
> Macron is a freak, the weird woman he's married to is a pervert, but that's okay with the Left as most of you are either freaks or perverts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...you mentioned Trump first.
> Sheesh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To illustrate the Left's famous double standards that's why I mentioned it.
Click to expand...

But...hold on...to quote you "The thread isn't about Trump".
What about those double standards again?

Like I said...nine year old.


----------



## idb

Lucy Hamilton said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were the one that asked what European politics has to do with NZ.
> You're like trying to debate with a nine year-old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes European politics has nothing to do with New Zealand, unlike American politics which seems to affect most of the planet.
> 
> You are incapable of any form of debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're simply wrong.
> European politics affects the whole world.
> I can't believe I have to say this to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ask again, how does an election in France directly affect you in New Zealand? Are you worried France might bomb and/or invade you or something? You are 19,000 km away from France, so how does an election in France affect you in New Zealand? It doesn't on no level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you think that direct military action is the only concern?
> We're a trading nation, anything that affects the markets affects us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did Brexit affect you in New Zealand? You know Brexit was going to crash the markets, until it didn't.
Click to expand...

Have they Brexitted already?
I can't have read the paper that day...how did I miss that?!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

idb said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is Macron's existence from age 15 years old.
> 
> Can't deal with it, would rather babble crap about Trump instead, no wonder you are so irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no you *were* being serious!!!
> I apologise.
> 
> If you want to make the comparison with Trump...how many marriages have he and Macron had?
> How many how many recordings of Macron bragging about sexual assault...how many interviews where he'd like to sleep with his own daughter...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thread isn't about Trump, it doesn't matter how many times Trump has been married, at least not one of his wives were school girls of 15 years of age.
> 
> Macron is a freak, the weird woman he's married to is a pervert, but that's okay with the Left as most of you are either freaks or perverts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...you mentioned Trump first.
> Sheesh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To illustrate the Left's famous double standards that's why I mentioned it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But...hold on...to quote you "The thread isn't about Trump".
> What about those double standards again?
> 
> Like I said...nine year old.
Click to expand...


No and no, quit while you are behind already.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

idb said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes European politics has nothing to do with New Zealand, unlike American politics which seems to affect most of the planet.
> 
> You are incapable of any form of debate.
> 
> 
> 
> You're simply wrong.
> European politics affects the whole world.
> I can't believe I have to say this to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ask again, how does an election in France directly affect you in New Zealand? Are you worried France might bomb and/or invade you or something? You are 19,000 km away from France, so how does an election in France affect you in New Zealand? It doesn't on no level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you think that direct military action is the only concern?
> We're a trading nation, anything that affects the markets affects us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did Brexit affect you in New Zealand? You know Brexit was going to crash the markets, until it didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have they Brexitted already?
> I can't have read the paper that day...how did I miss that?!
Click to expand...


It's you who are like a 9 year old.

Let's recap.

You:

*"We're a trading nation, anything that affects the markets affects us."*

Me:

*"So did Brexit affect you in New Zealand? You know Brexit was going to crash the markets, until it didn't."*

You:

*"Have they Brexitted already?
I can't have read the paper that day...how did I miss that?!"
*
Illustrating it's you who are like the 9 year old, you avoid the main part, which is this:
*
"You know Brexit was going to crash the markets, until it didn't."*


----------



## Marion Morrison

Issa said:


> I'm human I care less what's my DNA. Love all humans regardless of their religion or color....unlike your racist ass.
> 
> I'm praying that Russia occupies at least Austria and eastern European (grumpy people, shitty weather and awful food)
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflake racists lost get over it. They have voted against people like you, like they did in Austria and Holland
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your _type_ want the end of European Culture, I do read you know, I know about what your_ type _want....with your Historical hatred of the European Continent and our peoples.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give two fucks about the Nazi wing of Europa. Your "peoples" are just as regressive as Muslim terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolute idiocy, of course you are upstairs, so it's going to a bit above your limited intellectual capability, you should stay in the silly sections of the forum where you don't have to attempt to think, thinking isn't your thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go away Sock.
> 
> You are not European so who cares what you think, go back to Morocco or whatever craphole your DNA originated in.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ColonelAngus

LoneLaugher said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> France got rid of the old guard...it's a start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are trying so hard. Precious.
Click to expand...


This is a move towards the center...certainly from the current ruling Socialist Party.


----------



## Lakhota

*Pepé Le Pew Le Pen was defeated.  Hooray!  Vive la France!*
*



*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ColonelAngus said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> France got rid of the old guard...it's a start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are trying so hard. Precious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a move towards the center...certainly from the current ruling Socialist Party.
Click to expand...


Where else could they go, the French Socialists are finished thanks to Hollande, look at their terrible result in the First Round, even the Communist got more votes than the Socialist candidate.


----------



## idb

Lucy Hamilton said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're simply wrong.
> European politics affects the whole world.
> I can't believe I have to say this to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ask again, how does an election in France directly affect you in New Zealand? Are you worried France might bomb and/or invade you or something? You are 19,000 km away from France, so how does an election in France affect you in New Zealand? It doesn't on no level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you think that direct military action is the only concern?
> We're a trading nation, anything that affects the markets affects us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did Brexit affect you in New Zealand? You know Brexit was going to crash the markets, until it didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have they Brexitted already?
> I can't have read the paper that day...how did I miss that?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's you who are like a 9 year old.
> 
> Let's recap.
> 
> You:
> 
> *"We're a trading nation, anything that affects the markets affects us."*
> 
> Me:
> 
> *"So did Brexit affect you in New Zealand? You know Brexit was going to crash the markets, until it didn't."*
> 
> You:
> 
> *"Have they Brexitted already?
> I can't have read the paper that day...how did I miss that?!"
> *
> Illustrating it's you who are like the 9 year old, you avoid the main part, which is this:
> *
> "You know Brexit was going to crash the markets, until it didn't."*
Click to expand...

"No nine year-old...no nine year-old...*you're* the nine year-old!"

There hasn't been a Brexit yet.
But...you're right...it's a concern.

Still...I'm not sure why you even brought it up to be honest.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

idb said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ask again, how does an election in France directly affect you in New Zealand? Are you worried France might bomb and/or invade you or something? You are 19,000 km away from France, so how does an election in France affect you in New Zealand? It doesn't on no level.
> 
> 
> 
> So, you think that direct military action is the only concern?
> We're a trading nation, anything that affects the markets affects us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did Brexit affect you in New Zealand? You know Brexit was going to crash the markets, until it didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have they Brexitted already?
> I can't have read the paper that day...how did I miss that?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's you who are like a 9 year old.
> 
> Let's recap.
> 
> You:
> 
> *"We're a trading nation, anything that affects the markets affects us."*
> 
> Me:
> 
> *"So did Brexit affect you in New Zealand? You know Brexit was going to crash the markets, until it didn't."*
> 
> You:
> 
> *"Have they Brexitted already?
> I can't have read the paper that day...how did I miss that?!"
> *
> Illustrating it's you who are like the 9 year old, you avoid the main part, which is this:
> *
> "You know Brexit was going to crash the markets, until it didn't."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "No nine year-old...no nine year-old...*you're* the nine year-old!"
> 
> There hasn't been a Brexit yet.
> But...you're right...it's a concern.
> 
> Still...I'm not sure why you even brought it up to be honest.
Click to expand...


I refer to the Brexit vote idiot, they voted to Leave and all the usual suspects were freaking and saying the markets would crash and this and that would collapse if they voted Leave and when they did....well markets didn't crash did they and nothing collapsed.

Idiots like you always think the sky is going to collapse on your fool heads.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

France, R.I.P.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> France got rid of the old guard...it's a start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are trying so hard. Precious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a move towards the center...certainly from the current ruling Socialist Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where else could they go, the French Socialists are finished thanks to Hollande, look at their terrible result in the First Round, even the Communist got more votes than the Socialist candidate.
Click to expand...


We should have given them Bernie Sanders.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

CrusaderFrank said:


> France, R.I.P.



Well I don't think it's at that level, as I mention to Dalia and she agreed, they have to suffer some more and then the straws will break.

Only 20% of the French need the nightmare jolt, so there is hope, unlike if 80% of the French had their heads in the sand.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ColonelAngus said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> France got rid of the old guard...it's a start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are trying so hard. Precious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a move towards the center...certainly from the current ruling Socialist Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where else could they go, the French Socialists are finished thanks to Hollande, look at their terrible result in the First Round, even the Communist got more votes than the Socialist candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We should have given them Bernie Sanders.
Click to expand...


The BBC World Service refer to Macron just now as a Liberal Centrist, lol, how can you have a Liberal Centrist, you can't.

The BBC World Service is so far down the Propaganda nonsense road now they exist as almost satire.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> France got rid of the old guard...it's a start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are trying so hard. Precious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a move towards the center...certainly from the current ruling Socialist Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where else could they go, the French Socialists are finished thanks to Hollande, look at their terrible result in the First Round, even the Communist got more votes than the Socialist candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We should have given them Bernie Sanders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The BBC World Service refer to Macron just now as a Liberal Centrist, lol, how can you have a Liberal Centrist, you can't.
> 
> The BBC World Service is so far down the Propaganda nonsense road now they exist as almost satire.
Click to expand...


Bill Clinton might be considered a liberal centrist.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Lucy Hamilton said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> France, R.I.P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I don't think it's at that level, as I mention to Dalia and she agreed, they have to suffer some more and then the straws will break.
> 
> Only 20% of the French need the nightmare jolt, so there is hope, unlike if 80% of the French had their heads in the sand.
Click to expand...


they'll break like Venezuela,  after it's too late


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

CrusaderFrank said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> France, R.I.P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I don't think it's at that level, as I mention to Dalia and she agreed, they have to suffer some more and then the straws will break.
> 
> Only 20% of the French need the nightmare jolt, so there is hope, unlike if 80% of the French had their heads in the sand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they'll break like Venezuela,  after it's too late
Click to expand...


Yes, but also like Venezuela there are people already waiting to pick the pieces up. The people now must lose all hope in anything Mainstream to protect them and also ultimately to save them, they must suffer and they must become desperate and once that happens they'll flock to the ones who told them this would happen from the beginning.

Let the French suffer, let them all suffer, they have to be brought to their knees.


----------



## sealybobo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Macron won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but moronic American Leftist, he won't be able to govern
> 
> Next month there are French Parliamentary elections, Macron has no party, well he has a party with about 50 people in it....and the Conservatives will win the most seats, so anything the Granny Fucker wants to do will be blocked
> 
> Also whoever is the French President deals more with foreign policy, the French Prime Minister deals with domestic policy....as the Granny Fucker has no functioning political party and as the Conservatives will win the most Parliamentary seats France will have a Conservative Prime Minister
> 
> So suck it up moronic American Leftist who hasn't a clue either about French domestic politics or European domestic politics.
> 
> We do like treating you as the idiots you are though thinking you know what you babble
> 
> Here read, even a stupid Troll like you should be able to understand.
> 
> *The French election that really matters*
> 
> And it’s not the one to choose a president.
> 
> PARIS — It’s nice to be elected French president. But it doesn’t amount to much if you don’t have a majority in parliament to implement your program.
> 
> The scenario looks increasingly likely this year. Two of the top three contenders for the presidency don’t have a well-oiled party machine to help them win the parliamentary elections due in June, one month after the presidential vote. And the third might only be able to count on a divided party.
> 
> That makes the June elections as important — if not more important than — the higher-profile presidential contest. Particularly in the case of the two insurgents running strong this year a split result in the two polls would leave a hobbled new executive at the Élysée Palace, possibly paralyzing the French political system.
> 
> The French election that really matters
Click to expand...

Thank god the Trump type didn't win. So there's hope


----------



## Eloy

Macron has a record of a successful international investment banker and no friend of the French working class. This makes him an economic conservative. Despite this, he got support from citizens who wanted to prevent racist nationalism rather than embracing Macron who must now do what he has never done in the years he was finance minister and economic aide to President Hollande. He will be closely watched to see that he is not a president for the rich alone.


----------



## idb

Lucy Hamilton said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you think that direct military action is the only concern?
> We're a trading nation, anything that affects the markets affects us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So did Brexit affect you in New Zealand? You know Brexit was going to crash the markets, until it didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have they Brexitted already?
> I can't have read the paper that day...how did I miss that?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's you who are like a 9 year old.
> 
> Let's recap.
> 
> You:
> 
> *"We're a trading nation, anything that affects the markets affects us."*
> 
> Me:
> 
> *"So did Brexit affect you in New Zealand? You know Brexit was going to crash the markets, until it didn't."*
> 
> You:
> 
> *"Have they Brexitted already?
> I can't have read the paper that day...how did I miss that?!"
> *
> Illustrating it's you who are like the 9 year old, you avoid the main part, which is this:
> *
> "You know Brexit was going to crash the markets, until it didn't."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "No nine year-old...no nine year-old...*you're* the nine year-old!"
> 
> There hasn't been a Brexit yet.
> But...you're right...it's a concern.
> 
> Still...I'm not sure why you even brought it up to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I refer to the Brexit vote idiot, they voted to Leave and all the usual suspects were freaking and saying the markets would crash and this and that would collapse if they voted Leave and when they did....well markets didn't crash did they and nothing collapsed.
> 
> Idiots like you always think the sky is going to collapse on your fool heads.
Click to expand...

What are you babbling about?
Somehow you've ended up accusing me of panicking about Brexit.

As far as thinking the sky is falling...that's your standard position - immigrants...refugees...Muslims...Communism......Liberalism...everyone flee!!!


----------



## LuckyDuck

Political Junky said:


> Macron won.


Macron will ensure that France will ultimately become another Islamic Theocracy in the future.  Goodbye France, hello Francistan.


----------



## flacaltenn

*Mod Note:

Too much personal flaming going on in this thread. Don't respond. Report it. Responding to it makes more work to clean up the bar fight. If you're here just to brawl -- get out. *


----------



## busybee01

Marion Morrison said:


> Nobody last century ever claimed France stuck up for itself. They screwed themselves bigtime today.
> 
> Coming next week: Terrorist attack in France.



They decided they didn't want Putin interfering in their elections. Le Pen was a puppet for Putin who is now 0 for 2 in western European elections.


----------



## MindWars

France in 10 yrs computer generated  lol
about to reality


----------



## MindWars

Steve_McGarrett said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> As predicted, France voted for sanity and reason, unlike their American cousins. A strong Europe means a strong partner for the U.S. Anyone disappointed that Le Pen lost deserves to be. It is heartwarming to see these results. Vive la France.
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims will now rejoice they will get to kill the French Nationalist with impunity.
Click to expand...


Oh you mean like this LOL

*MACRON TO SURRENDER FRANCE TO THE ISLAMIC STATE*
Macron to surrender France to the Islamic State | Grant J. Kidney


----------



## Marianne

Hope the Frenchtards don't expect us to bail them out of this one when they find themselves ruled by Sharia law.


----------



## ptbw forever

guno said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just_Saying said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although Marie Le pen would have been a bit extreme to the alt right, at least the populace would have been safe under her leadership from terrorism which will not be the case under Macron the liberal politically correct status quo. Therefore I advise all conservatives to pack their bags before it's too late!
> 
> 
> 
> The Reich wing is getting crushed in Europe
> 
> Goodbye nazi scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

^literally a far right racist asshole.


----------



## ptbw forever

Ravi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe to celebrate the Mooselimbs will blow up the Eiffel Tower and also blow up the Louvre
> 
> 
> 
> no doubt you would love that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not as much as you would love that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't love it all so you are way ahead of me, Eva.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your _type_ want the end of European Culture, I do read you know, I know about what your_ type _want....with your Historical hatred of the European Continent and our peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give two fucks about the Nazi wing of Europa. Your "peoples" are just as regressive as Muslim terrorists.
Click to expand...

Muslim terrorists all voted for Macron.


----------



## Political Junky

Macron vote count is up to 66.6%.


----------



## ptbw forever

Political Junky said:


> Macron vote count is up to 66.6%.


You dumbasses have lost either way.

Either Islam kills all of you after you "win" elections, or you lose your grip over the minds of European descended people.


----------



## Silent Warrior

I think Le Pen lost the voters when he suggested he would take the white flag off the Eiffel tower.


----------



## Political Junky

Silent Warrior said:


> I think Le Pen lost the voters when he suggested he would take the white flag off the Eiffel tower.


Cute, but Le Pen is a woman.


----------



## SYTFE

ptbw forever said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will keep my fingers crossed for you, Dalia, that you remain safe.
> 
> 
> 
> I will likely leave France and go live at The island of prince edouard, i can't stand this place anymore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Run away, snowflake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut the fuck up before I gut your dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't going to do a fucking thing, snowflake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will kill your ass if you dare to even post to her again.
> 
> You are less than worthless.
Click to expand...


*^ Internet tough guy white knight faggot alert!*


----------



## idb

SYTFE said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will likely leave France and go live at The island of prince edouard, i can't stand this place anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Run away, snowflake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut the fuck up before I gut your dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't going to do a fucking thing, snowflake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will kill your ass if you dare to even post to her again.
> 
> You are less than worthless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *^ Internet tough guy white knight faggot alert!*
Click to expand...

Careful!!!!


----------



## skye

ptbw forever said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no doubt you would love that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as much as you would love that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't love it all so you are way ahead of me, Eva.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your _type_ want the end of European Culture, I do read you know, I know about what your_ type _want....with your Historical hatred of the European Continent and our peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give two fucks about the Nazi wing of Europa. Your "peoples" are just as regressive as Muslim terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslim terrorists all voted for Macron.
Click to expand...



Yes indeed.

They voted en masse, or translated to English all together.....the millions of them....how many are there? 3 or 4 million?

No pity for France.


----------



## Political Junky

LuckyDuck said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Macron won.
> 
> 
> 
> Macron will ensure that France will ultimately become another Islamic Theocracy in the future.  Goodbye France, hello Francistan.
Click to expand...

We know you want a Christian Theocracy, too bad.


----------



## skye

Macron's France......

We feel no mercy for what is coming to that poor country.


----------



## ptbw forever

SYTFE said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will kill your ass if you dare to even post to her again.
> 
> You are less than worthless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *^ Internet tough guy white knight faggot alert!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "White knight" and "faggot" are practically opposites, dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What can I say?  You are a natural at being both.  You've found your true calling, conservative fuckboy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you call a "white knight" is actually just being a man.
> 
> Not that I would expect scum like you to know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't a "man," conservative fuckboy.  Real men don't make death threats over the internet, you fucking loser.  Go pretend to rescue some other alt-right princess, white knight faggot.  Or make some more threats, you seem to enjoy doing that from the comfort of your parent's home.
Click to expand...

LOL

You actually think I am scared of retards like you?


----------



## Political Junky

skye said:


> Macron's France......
> 
> We feel no mercy for what is coming to that poor country.


No, I think you're eager to see misfortune.


----------



## Roudy

Political Junky said:


> Macron won.


Wealthy 39 year old investment banker leading a socialist country under economic pressure, that has been invaded by Muslims, and having major problems with terrorism?  Ticking time bomb.  French have not been known to make the right decisions at historical junctions.


----------



## there4eyeM

As usual, so many saying so much about France which they know so little. The idiotic, simplistic, jingoistic excuses for thinking are too serious to laugh at and too ridiculous to be taken seriously. 
Moderation won, extremist populism lost.
Encore, vive la France.


----------



## ptbw forever

there4eyeM said:


> Moderation won, extremist populism lost.


THIS right here proves that you have no clue about France.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

I gave up on France and the rest of Europe years ago. 
If they don't want to save themselves, fuck them.


----------



## Claudette

Flash said:


> Serves the French right for letting all the fucking Muslims into their country.  Like what Obama and Crooked Hillary wanted to do to the US.
> 
> I won't feel sorry for the Useful Idiots in the next terrorist attack.
> 
> 
> View attachment 125329



Neither will I. They keep electing lefty loons to run the country and they have been letting Muslims into France for decades.

They had a chance to change things and didn't take it. I feel no sympathy for the French at all.

They have once again made their bed and will have to live it.


----------



## theHawk

Why are leftist leaders always into some twisted sex stuff? 







He'll probably jump Merkel the first chance he gets, he like them ladies old.


----------



## Political Junky

theHawk said:


> Why are leftist leaders always into some twisted sex stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'll probably jump Merkel the first chance he gets, he like them ladies old.


Melania is married to an old man, is that ok with you?


----------



## theHawk

Political Junky said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are leftist leaders always into some twisted sex stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'll probably jump Merkel the first chance he gets, he like them ladies old.
> 
> 
> 
> Melania is married to an old man, is that ok with you?
Click to expand...


Was she 15 when they met?  Nice try asshole.


----------



## Political Junky

Roudy said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Macron won.
> 
> 
> 
> Wealthy 39 year old investment banker leading a socialist country under economic pressure, that has been invaded by Muslims, and having major problems with terrorism?  Ticking time bomb.  French have not been known to make the right decisions at historical junctions.
Click to expand...

And you voted for a senile 70 year old.


----------



## Political Junky

theHawk said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are leftist leaders always into some twisted sex stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'll probably jump Merkel the first chance he gets, he like them ladies old.
> 
> 
> 
> Melania is married to an old man, is that ok with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was she 15 when they met?  Nice try asshole.
Click to expand...

Well, the age of consent in France is 15.


----------



## theHawk

Political Junky said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are leftist leaders always into some twisted sex stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'll probably jump Merkel the first chance he gets, he like them ladies old.
> 
> 
> 
> Melania is married to an old man, is that ok with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was she 15 when they met?  Nice try asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the age of consent in France is 15.
Click to expand...


LOL, gotta love relativism.

Teachers aren't allowed to have relations with students, no matter what the age of consent is.  But, different rules apply to elite progressive globalists.  We understand.


----------



## guno

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Macron won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but moronic American Leftist, he won't be able to govern
> 
> Next month there are French Parliamentary elections, Macron has no party, well he has a party with about 50 people in it....and the Conservatives will win the most seats, so anything the Granny Fucker wants to do will be blocked
> 
> Also whoever is the French President deals more with foreign policy, the French Prime Minister deals with domestic policy....as the Granny Fucker has no functioning political party and as the Conservatives will win the most Parliamentary seats France will have a Conservative Prime Minister
> 
> So suck it up moronic American Leftist who hasn't a clue either about French domestic politics or European domestic politics.
> 
> We do like treating you as the idiots you are though thinking you know what you babble
> 
> Here read, even a stupid Troll like you should be able to understand.
> 
> *The French election that really matters*
> 
> And it’s not the one to choose a president.
> 
> PARIS — It’s nice to be elected French president. But it doesn’t amount to much if you don’t have a majority in parliament to implement your program.
> 
> The scenario looks increasingly likely this year. Two of the top three contenders for the presidency don’t have a well-oiled party machine to help them win the parliamentary elections due in June, one month after the presidential vote. And the third might only be able to count on a divided party.
> 
> That makes the June elections as important — if not more important than — the higher-profile presidential contest. Particularly in the case of the two insurgents running strong this year a split result in the two polls would leave a hobbled new executive at the Élysée Palace, possibly paralyzing the French political system.
> 
> The French election that really matters
Click to expand...

Jews And Muslms Unite Against Marine Le Pen

Jews And Muslms Unite Against Marine Le Pen — But Could Catholics Rally Behind Her?


----------



## guno

Spot on!!

France's election proves it — America is now an example of what not to do

Turns out the joke’s on us.

The American electorate in November chose as our president an international laughingstock who is ignorant and impetuous, his chief saving grace being that his extremism is tempered by his incompetence.

France's election proves it — America is now an example of what not to do


----------



## Nia88

The French obviously has more informed voters than we do.


----------



## Nia88

guno said:


> Spot on!!
> 
> France's election proves it — America is now an example of what not to do
> 
> Turns out the joke’s on us.
> 
> The American electorate in November chose as our president an international laughingstock who is ignorant and impetuous, his chief saving grace being that his extremism is tempered by his incompetence.
> 
> France's election proves it — America is now an example of what not to do



Its like Europe took one look at Trump's America and was like "Nah I'm good, don't want a right wing populist leader"


----------



## Marion Morrison

Lucy Hamilton said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> France, R.I.P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I don't think it's at that level, as I mention to Dalia and she agreed, they have to suffer some more and then the straws will break.
> 
> Only 20% of the French need the nightmare jolt, so there is hope, unlike if 80% of the French had their heads in the sand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they'll break like Venezuela,  after it's too late
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but also like Venezuela there are people already waiting to pick the pieces up. The people now must lose all hope in anything Mainstream to protect them and also ultimately to save them, they must suffer and they must become desperate and once that happens they'll flock to the ones who told them this would happen from the beginning.
> 
> Let the French suffer, let them all suffer, they have to be brought to their knees.
Click to expand...



They've been there before. Not sure if they can recover now, in all seriousness.


----------



## Roudy

there4eyeM said:


> As usual, so many saying so much about France which they know so little. The idiotic, simplistic, jingoistic excuses for thinking are too serious to laugh at and too ridiculous to be taken seriously.
> Moderation won, extremist populism lost.
> Encore, vive la France.


France and the EU already had liberals before, which has led to the catastrophe today. The EU started with a Big Bang, and was heading towards success, until liberals destroyed it with their ideology.


----------



## Roudy

Nia88 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on!!
> 
> France's election proves it — America is now an example of what not to do
> 
> Turns out the joke’s on us.
> 
> The American electorate in November chose as our president an international laughingstock who is ignorant and impetuous, his chief saving grace being that his extremism is tempered by his incompetence.
> 
> France's election proves it — America is now an example of what not to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its like Europe took one look at Trump's America and was like "Nah I'm good, don't want a right wing populist leader"
Click to expand...

Trump's America has not materialized yet, moron.  He's only been in office  a little over 100 days.  When Macron does not deliver and they have the same nagging problems with the economy, Muslims, and terrorism, they will vote for Le Penn when she runs again, probably in early elections.


----------



## Roudy

Political Junky said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Macron won.
> 
> 
> 
> Wealthy 39 year old investment banker leading a socialist country under economic pressure, that has been invaded by Muslims, and having major problems with terrorism?  Ticking time bomb.  French have not been known to make the right decisions at historical junctions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you voted for a senile 70 year old.
Click to expand...

And Hillary was a sane trustworthy spring chicken, eh?


----------



## Coyote

I think this was a repudiation of LePenn's extremist agenda more than support for Macron.  Holland took a similar path.  What is, however, is a message that the public is worried and concerned about globalization, jobs and immigration.  So for the EU, they need to recognize that and work more effectively to address it.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Nia88 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on!!
> 
> France's election proves it — America is now an example of what not to do
> 
> Turns out the joke’s on us.
> 
> The American electorate in November chose as our president an international laughingstock who is ignorant and impetuous, his chief saving grace being that his extremism is tempered by his incompetence.
> 
> France's election proves it — America is now an example of what not to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its like Europe took one look at Trump's America and was like "Nah I'm good, don't want a right wing populist leader"
Click to expand...


Let me fix this for you:

*Its like Europe took one look at Trump's America and was like "Nah I'm good, we need to let more Muslims in, so we can permanently live under the threat of Islamic terrorism, and we can continue to live life under a microscope".*


----------



## there4eyeM

The failure of the Front Negatif in the face of a political upstart is impressive. When the numbers a pealed away, their real support is very close to J-M Le Pen's results against Chirac fifteen years ago. As I predicted, abstentions were more numerous than F.N. votes. Macron has a good deal larger percentage of popular support than Trump received. With any luck (especially if another American market collapse that dragged everyone down before doesn't appear), a fresh government might see success at G.D.P. and unemployment improvement.


----------



## Dalia

DigitalDrifter said:


> I gave up on France and the rest of Europe years ago.
> If they don't want to save themselves, fuck them.


I agree i give up on my country Sunday night, Marine should have won.


----------



## Dalia

Marion Morrison said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> France, R.I.P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I don't think it's at that level, as I mention to Dalia and she agreed, they have to suffer some more and then the straws will break.
> 
> Only 20% of the French need the nightmare jolt, so there is hope, unlike if 80% of the French had their heads in the sand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they'll break like Venezuela,  after it's too late
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but also like Venezuela there are people already waiting to pick the pieces up. The people now must lose all hope in anything Mainstream to protect them and also ultimately to save them, they must suffer and they must become desperate and once that happens they'll flock to the ones who told them this would happen from the beginning.
> 
> Let the French suffer, let them all suffer, they have to be brought to their knees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They've been there before. Not sure if they can recover now, in all seriousness.
Click to expand...

I don't think this time will recover...i am pretty piss that the French did not wake up


----------



## Votto

Political Junky said:


> Macron won.



Who the hell is Moron?


----------



## Dalia

Political Junky said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are leftist leaders always into some twisted sex stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'll probably jump Merkel the first chance he gets, he like them ladies old.
> 
> 
> 
> Melania is married to an old man, is that ok with you?
Click to expand...

Trump did not have a Relationship with mélania when she was 15 year old, but Macron have a Relationship with her when he was 15 and she was 39 pretty degusting.


----------



## Roudy

DigitalDrifter said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on!!
> 
> France's election proves it — America is now an example of what not to do
> 
> Turns out the joke’s on us.
> 
> The American electorate in November chose as our president an international laughingstock who is ignorant and impetuous, his chief saving grace being that his extremism is tempered by his incompetence.
> 
> France's election proves it — America is now an example of what not to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its like Europe took one look at Trump's America and was like "Nah I'm good, don't want a right wing populist leader"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me fix this for you:
> 
> *Its like Europe took one look at Trump's America and was like "Nah I'm good, we need to let more Muslims in, so we can permanently live under the threat of Islamic terrorism, and we can continue to live life under a microscope".*
Click to expand...

Not to mention, the French people have been living under a martial law type "state of emergency" with all kinds of human rights side abuses, just to avert another major terrorist event at the hands of Muslims. 

French parliament votes to extend state of emergency until after 2017 elections


----------



## LuckyDuck

Political Junky said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Macron won.
> 
> 
> 
> Macron will ensure that France will ultimately become another Islamic Theocracy in the future.  Goodbye France, hello Francistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know you want a Christian Theocracy, too bad.
Click to expand...

As an Atheist, I prefer absolutely no theocracy.


----------



## basquebromance

No riots, no chants of, "He's not our president!" For being fascists, Le Pen supporters have more respect for democracy than Democrats!


----------



## there4eyeM

Dalia said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave up on France and the rest of Europe years ago.
> If they don't want to save themselves, fuck them.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree i give up on my country Sunday night, Marine should have won.
Click to expand...

France is a great nation and will continue to be. It doesn't need quitters, so 'bon debarras' to those who have no interest in helping it. Not right wingers, not 'globalists', not any shade of religious extremists will ruin France. Those who know France know this. As we see from the posts here, very few know.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Toro said:


> Le Pen was crushed.



Well... her father managed to get about 17% in the run off. So for this one, it's actually progress. Problem is that she probably would never get more than 35%.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

"Mommy I won, I won!"


----------



## DigitalDrifter




----------



## DigitalDrifter




----------



## DigitalDrifter




----------



## DigitalDrifter




----------



## Political Junky

DigitalDrifter said:


>


Link?


----------



## LastProphet

*Increasingly viciously scary May before June:*
The britsh and french Dominas: all predicted and explained only by 1.

*Introduction* - May 9, 2017
From the Telegraph to Le Monde: suddenly the front page is no longer dominated only by the increasingly viciously scary face of May (Theresa): Domina #2, Macron ("Brigitte") steps on stage.
Yet only one predicted let alone explained that it would be France's first "lady" not the "elected" president who, after May 7, would take the center stage of illuminati media, from France to the UK and beyond.

Reminder from Apr 19:

*France: human cattle mocked with Trannies and Pimps before the global kill shot*
Why does a tranny play the role "_Brigitte, first lady of France, 24 years older than her husband Macron_"?
Reading the article exposing the parallel script "_Melania v Michelle: transgender ends differently from transvestite: Obama trumped_ " is all you need.
A hint to start with: the script includes these lines:
- Melania Trump, 24 years younger than her husband
- Melania will be exposed as transsexual who had an operation to change sex while still an illegal resident in the USA.

*French elections for dummies:*
Macron, same as almost every other actor on stage, is a fake name, meant to sound like pimp (maquereau) for the french audience while the rest associates it with macaroni.
As for what "Le Pen" is supposed to evoke you don't need to know any french.

*"Far right nationalist Le Pen" role:*
Same as Trump in the USA and Theresa May in the UK: illuminati suicide bomber.
Detail difference: in France the "patriot" isn't elected "head of government" after the "first result".
Reminder of what the "final result" in the UK and USA will be alias when are the suicide bombers scripted to finally lose:
- Theresa May only AFTER "_the surprise result in the snap election that she called for_".
- "billionaire Trump" only AFTER "_Putin flees to Beijing and confesses to have rigged the US election_", the moment when he fully detonates albeit not as high as Obama: stripped of his title but not also sentenced to death by SCOTUS, unlike Obama.

*Increasingly viciously scary May before June*
Theresa, the main actress in this chapter, was already playing the leading role before May 7, when tranny "Brigitte Macron, first lady of France" will also be placed in the spotlight.
The chapter's title is meant as literal parallelism to both the timing (starting with Theresa May's image in May) and the main agenda (repeat UK "election" to "undo Brexit" in June).

_*Notes*_ - for the introduction from May 9, 2017
Illustrated with snapshots from The Telegraph:
8 May 2017 - First photo: -> "Brigitte " Trogneux, Mr Macrons former drama teacher, to take centre stage as Frances First Lady
Largest face: May. -> ‘Snap election will give May the ultimate mandate to deliver Brexit’
Telegraph
Later in the same day: --> Meet Brigitte Macron – Frances thoroughly modern first lady
Telegraph

9 May 2017
Only two large photos in centre column: "Brigitte" (largest half body) and May (largest face). 
Only photo of Macron: behind his "wife" --> How to channel your inner Madame Macron
Telegraph
...
All in _Blog_
http://end-times-prophet.blogspot.com/2017/04/brigitte-first-lady-of-france-why.html


----------



## Roudy

LastProphet said:


> *Increasingly viciously scary May before June:*
> The britsh and french Dominas: all predicted and explained only by 1.
> 
> *Introduction* - May 9, 2017
> From the Telegraph to Le Monde: suddenly the front page is no longer dominated only by the increasingly viciously scary face of May (Theresa): Domina #2, Macron ("Brigitte") steps on stage.
> Yet only one predicted let alone explained that it would be France's first "lady" not the "elected" president who, after May 7, would take the center stage of illuminati media, from France to the UK and beyond.
> 
> Reminder from Apr 19:
> 
> *France: human cattle mocked with Trannies and Pimps before the global kill shot*
> Why does a tranny play the role "_Brigitte, first lady of France, 24 years older than her husband Macron_"?
> Reading the article exposing the parallel script "_Melania v Michelle: transgender ends differently from transvestite: Obama trumped_ " is all you need.
> A hint to start with: the script includes these lines:
> - Melania Trump, 24 years younger than her husband
> - Melania will be exposed as transsexual who had an operation to change sex while still an illegal resident in the USA.
> 
> *French elections for dummies:*
> Macron, same as almost every other actor on stage, is a fake name, meant to sound like pimp (maquereau) for the french audience while the rest associates it with macaroni.
> As for what "Le Pen" is supposed to evoke you don't need to know any french.
> 
> *"Far right nationalist Le Pen" role:*
> Same as Trump in the USA and Theresa May in the UK: illuminati suicide bomber.
> Detail difference: in France the "patriot" isn't elected "head of government" after the "first result".
> Reminder of what the "final result" in the UK and USA will be alias when are the suicide bombers scripted to finally lose:
> - Theresa May only AFTER "_the surprise result in the snap election that she called for_".
> - "billionaire Trump" only AFTER "_Putin flees to Beijing and confesses to have rigged the US election_", the moment when he fully detonates albeit not as high as Obama: stripped of his title but not also sentenced to death by SCOTUS, unlike Obama.
> 
> *Increasingly viciously scary May before June*
> Theresa, the main actress in this chapter, was already playing the leading role before May 7, when tranny "Brigitte Macron, first lady of France" will also be placed in the spotlight.
> The chapter's title is meant as literal parallelism to both the timing (starting with Theresa May's image in May) and the main agenda (repeat UK "election" to "undo Brexit" in June).
> 
> _*Notes*_ - for the introduction from May 9, 2017
> Illustrated with snapshots from The Telegraph:
> 8 May 2017 - First photo: -> "Brigitte " Trogneux, Mr Macrons former drama teacher, to take centre stage as Frances First Lady
> Largest face: May. -> ‘Snap election will give May the ultimate mandate to deliver Brexit’
> Telegraph
> Later in the same day: --> Meet Brigitte Macron – Frances thoroughly modern first lady
> Telegraph
> 
> 9 May 2017
> Only two large photos in centre column: "Brigitte" (largest half body) and May (largest face).
> Only photo of Macron: behind his "wife" --> How to channel your inner Madame Macron
> Telegraph
> ...
> All in _Blog_
> End Times Prophet: Brigitte first lady of France: why tranny scripted as 24 yrs older than pimp Mac


----------



## there4eyeM

These posters have to be paid to spend so much time on such meaningless negativity. Otherwise, they have truly sad lives.


----------



## Dalia

Lakhota said:


> *Pepé Le Pew Le Pen was defeated.  Hooray!  Vive la France!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I always like Pépé le pew ( pen) France will get this !

A western Frenchy


----------



## basquebromance

Any mainstream feminists enraged that an inexperienced man (Macron) was promoted over an experienced women (Le Pen)? All you need to know...


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Political Junky said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


Word on the street, is Romney hasn't paid taxes in ten years.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Macron won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but moronic American Leftist, he won't be able to govern
> 
> Next month there are French Parliamentary elections, Macron has no party, well he has a party with about 50 people in it....and the Conservatives will win the most seats, so anything the Granny Fucker wants to do will be blocked
> 
> Also whoever is the French President deals more with foreign policy, the French Prime Minister deals with domestic policy....as the Granny Fucker has no functioning political party and as the Conservatives will win the most Parliamentary seats France will have a Conservative Prime Minister
> 
> So suck it up moronic American Leftist who hasn't a clue either about French domestic politics or European domestic politics.
> 
> We do like treating you as the idiots you are though thinking you know what you babble
> 
> Here read, even a stupid Troll like you should be able to understand.
> 
> *The French election that really matters*
> 
> And it’s not the one to choose a president.
> 
> PARIS — It’s nice to be elected French president. But it doesn’t amount to much if you don’t have a majority in parliament to implement your program.
> 
> The scenario looks increasingly likely this year. Two of the top three contenders for the presidency don’t have a well-oiled party machine to help them win the parliamentary elections due in June, one month after the presidential vote. And the third might only be able to count on a divided party.
> 
> That makes the June elections as important — if not more important than — the higher-profile presidential contest. Particularly in the case of the two insurgents running strong this year a split result in the two polls would leave a hobbled new executive at the Élysée Palace, possibly paralyzing the French political system.
> 
> The French election that really matters
Click to expand...

LOL.

Live: Macron's party tops first round of France's legislative elections - France 24


----------



## Dalia

This is not a victory far from it


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

And as already likely noted: last week’s UK election results also indicate further rejection of hateful, bigoted, wrongheaded conservative dogma.


----------



## Dalia

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> And as already likely noted: last week’s UK election results also indicate further rejection of hateful, bigoted, wrongheaded conservative dogma.


Yes, we are happy to have the borders wide open


----------



## there4eyeM

Looks likely that 'En Marche' will have an absolute majority. At least we will see if Macron's ideas work unhindered.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

EU, R.I.P


----------



## Political Junky




----------



## Dalia

I did not think that the French were also cons/stupids, the law of labor and many tears will drop when they will be dismissed without notice and they will work overtime and is will not be paid completely and Macron kneels at the foot of Merkel That it is so stupid all riots in Paris and attacks are on the menu.
*Quand on est con*


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> And as already likely noted: last week’s UK election results also indicate further rejection of hateful, bigoted, wrongheaded conservative dogma.


You think locking your door at night or when you leave the house is bigotry?


----------



## LuckyDuck

Political Junky said:


> Macron won.


They've made the decision that eventually becoming an Islamic Theocracy is important to them.


----------



## Coyote

It really seems the year for upset elections and unexpected outcomes...from Trump to Macron.

It was surprising that he did so well...but it seems it was based on his outsider status???

I wasn't familiar with his platform so I looked it up.

Emmanuel Macron splits baby with campaign platform


----------



## Eloy

CrusaderFrank said:


> EU, R.I.P


Emmanuel Macron's party has been the clear leader in the first round of the general election on Sunday. There will be no effective opposition for the next 5 years. En Marche is a strongly pro-European Union party.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Eloy said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> EU, R.I.P
> 
> 
> 
> Emmanuel Macron's party has been the clear leader in the first round of the general election on Sunday. There will be no effective opposition for the next 5 years. En Marche is a strongly pro-European Union party.
Click to expand...


It's just a question of time before France and the rest of the EU melts down.

As I said EU, R.I.P.

The one bright spot might actually be Greece where they will fight to retain their culture


----------



## Eloy

CrusaderFrank said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> EU, R.I.P
> 
> 
> 
> Emmanuel Macron's party has been the clear leader in the first round of the general election on Sunday. There will be no effective opposition for the next 5 years. En Marche is a strongly pro-European Union party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's just a question of time before France and the rest of the EU melts down.
> 
> As I said EU, R.I.P.
> 
> The one bright spot might actually be Greece where they will fight to retain their culture
Click to expand...

You are writing nonsense. With the anti-European English about to leave the European Union, the rest of the 27 member states can develop even stronger political ties with leadership from Germany and France. There is no going back to senseless wars on our continent and modern educated European youth are entirely identified with the Union and they will make us stronger in the coming generation.


----------



## Penelope

DigitalDrifter said:


>




Trump 71 and Melania 47.


----------



## Dalia

Crash of popularity of Macron: -10 points in a month , do you know why ?
In fact, if the crisis of this week around the military budget seems to have contributed to the disgrace, other causes are invoked by the respondents and appear in the figures: the rise of the CSG which worries the retirees (-11 points in Over the age of 65, -14 among the 50-64 year olds), the future reform of labor law and the restoration of the day of deprivation for public officials who displease the left-wing electorate and civil servants (-12 points The PS sympathizers, -18 among the public sector employees), the confusion surrounding fiscal measures that destabilized the middle classes and the right-wing electorate (-25 points for MoDem supporters, -11 among Republicans.

Chute brutale de la popularité de Macron : -10 points en un mois
And

Lower APL: "Macron makes the pockets of the poor to fill those of the richest"

Justified as a necessity for the realization of budgetary savings, this anti-poor measure marks especially the first frank attack of the new government towards the most modest social classes. A new "planet shot" announcing measures to "chainsaw" on housing issues in the coming months
These "budgetary savings" did not seem to be the priority of the State when the government decided to grant a remittance of more than € 500,000 for each of the 3,400 largest contributors to the ISF, State of 1.7 billion. From there to say that there are two weights, two measures in the Macron government, there is only one step ... that the CNL does not hesitate to cross, warning against the beginning of a series Of anti-poor measures. The government seems more comfortable with the idea of penalizing nearly 6.5 million French households by lowering the APL than with that of crushing some 3,400 rich rich by increasing the ISF.

Baisse des APL: “Macron fait les poches des pauvres pour remplir celles des plus riches” | Mag'Centre


----------



## Political Junky

Dalia said:


> Crash of popularity of Macron: -10 points in a month , do you know why ?
> In fact, if the crisis of this week around the military budget seems to have contributed to the disgrace, other causes are invoked by the respondents and appear in the figures: the rise of the CSG which worries the retirees (-11 points in Over the age of 65, -14 among the 50-64 year olds), the future reform of labor law and the restoration of the day of deprivation for public officials who displease the left-wing electorate and civil servants (-12 points The PS sympathizers, -18 among the public sector employees), the confusion surrounding fiscal measures that destabilized the middle classes and the right-wing electorate (-25 points for MoDem supporters, -11 among Republicans.
> 
> Chute brutale de la popularité de Macron : -10 points en un mois
> And
> 
> Lower APL: "Macron makes the pockets of the poor to fill those of the richest"
> 
> Justified as a necessity for the realization of budgetary savings, this anti-poor measure marks especially the first frank attack of the new government towards the most modest social classes. A new "planet shot" announcing measures to "chainsaw" on housing issues in the coming months
> These "budgetary savings" did not seem to be the priority of the State when the government decided to grant a remittance of more than € 500,000 for each of the 3,400 largest contributors to the ISF, State of 1.7 billion. From there to say that there are two weights, two measures in the Macron government, there is only one step ... that the CNL does not hesitate to cross, warning against the beginning of a series Of anti-poor measures. The government seems more comfortable with the idea of penalizing nearly 6.5 million French households by lowering the APL than with that of crushing some 3,400 rich rich by increasing the ISF.
> 
> Baisse des APL: “Macron fait les poches des pauvres pour remplir celles des plus riches” | Mag'Centre


He'll worry if goes as low as Trump.


----------



## Dalia

Political Junky said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crash of popularity of Macron: -10 points in a month , do you know why ?
> In fact, if the crisis of this week around the military budget seems to have contributed to the disgrace, other causes are invoked by the respondents and appear in the figures: the rise of the CSG which worries the retirees (-11 points in Over the age of 65, -14 among the 50-64 year olds), the future reform of labor law and the restoration of the day of deprivation for public officials who displease the left-wing electorate and civil servants (-12 points The PS sympathizers, -18 among the public sector employees), the confusion surrounding fiscal measures that destabilized the middle classes and the right-wing electorate (-25 points for MoDem supporters, -11 among Republicans.
> 
> Chute brutale de la popularité de Macron : -10 points en un mois
> And
> 
> Lower APL: "Macron makes the pockets of the poor to fill those of the richest"
> 
> Justified as a necessity for the realization of budgetary savings, this anti-poor measure marks especially the first frank attack of the new government towards the most modest social classes. A new "planet shot" announcing measures to "chainsaw" on housing issues in the coming months
> These "budgetary savings" did not seem to be the priority of the State when the government decided to grant a remittance of more than € 500,000 for each of the 3,400 largest contributors to the ISF, State of 1.7 billion. From there to say that there are two weights, two measures in the Macron government, there is only one step ... that the CNL does not hesitate to cross, warning against the beginning of a series Of anti-poor measures. The government seems more comfortable with the idea of penalizing nearly 6.5 million French households by lowering the APL than with that of crushing some 3,400 rich rich by increasing the ISF.
> 
> Baisse des APL: “Macron fait les poches des pauvres pour remplir celles des plus riches” | Mag'Centre
> 
> 
> 
> He'll worry if goes as low as Trump.
Click to expand...

It is not about Trump but Macron, you don't know what the hell is going on in France.
Look at the party les Insoumis à l'assemblée...

Lower APL. Corbière and Mélenchon wield 5 € of races at the Assembly Modified on 26/07/2017 at 16:44 | Published on 26/07/2017 at 16:41









The insoumis provoked a bronca Wednesday in the National Assembly symbolically wielding 5 euros of preserves and other packages of pastes to denounce the budgetary policy of the executive and in particular the decline of the APL, the government denouncing "demagogy" .
"Since your arrival, the Smic has not been revalued, the freezing of the point of index of the civil servants has been maintained, the CSG will be increased with the consequence that the pensioners will see to lower their purchasing power", denounced MP Alexis Corbière. He criticized "above all" the decision of the government to reduce by 5 euros from October the amount paid to the beneficiaries of personalized housing assistance (APL), which attacks "the poorest".
Alexis Corbière continued: "Five euros is a sum that allows to feed for a few days for many people. I've been shopping this morning, they're here. "Jean-Luc Mélenchon then brandished packages of noodles, rice, cans and other bread bags.
Baisse des APL. Corbière et Mélenchon brandissent 5 € de courses à l'Assemblée
The gesture caused a bronca in the hemicycle, the leader of the elected LR Christian Jacob shouting in particular: "What is that? "


----------

